# HR10-250 6.3 Update; Confirmation and Release Notes



## ebonovic

Well I got the update and confirmation for that I have been waiting all week for....

HR10-250 6.3 will start to rollout next week.

Release Notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=647871

Some other notes:
1) It will take a while to rollout to entire country
2) You must have your phone line connected... as the update will download via SAT, but the phone call is what "authorizes" it to install

Earl


----------



## mrpope

thanks Earl!


----------



## vtfan99

Good to hear Earl....thanks for you efforts on keeping us updated. Is there any method to the madness with regards to rollout? Meaning parts of the country or longest users...or is it random? (Noob here).


----------



## ebonovic

vtfan99 said:


> Good to hear Earl....thanks for you efforts on keeping us updated. Is there any method to the madness with regards to rollout? Meaning parts of the country or longest users...or is it random? (Noob here).


Normally they try to do it via Time Zones, but... with this large of a rollout... It is going to really "appear" to be random.


----------



## Anubys

/Jumping up and down with glee 

yipee!!!!! 

thanks for the update, Earl...and well before the wife's birthday! 

:up: :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Anubys

will there be a place to sign up for the rollout as they did for previous ones?


----------



## ebonovic

Anubys said:


> will there be a place to sign up for the rollout as they did for previous ones?


I don't know... but I can ask....


----------



## Adam1115

Ok now for the important discussion..  

If you don't have a phone line, and can't connect one.. I assume it will download the slices to the hard drive. Is there a process to manually installing the slices?

I remember doing the slice upgrade from 4.01b to 6.2, will it be the same process? (MY HR10 has never been hacked, but I could change that....)


----------



## thebarge

I figured the update was coming, but wow, next week!? That's fantastic! I just had my HR10-250 installed last week, so yay, I only had to deal with 3.1 for a short time before being updated to 6.3.

Now I suppose I have to run the phone line back to it.


----------



## Lee L

Yes!

Now, I just need to wait until some poeple start poking around in there and hope for a nice surprise.


----------



## terpfan1980

I'm tentatively very happy about this. I say tentative because I hope that no new problems are introduced by this update as the TV season will really be ramping up next week.

With that said, I do very much want to see Folders and more speed in the system in general.


+1 to the Thanks Earl for the info! It appears to be very good news :up:


----------



## tiggermanh

I believed you old buddy. Now once it is updated I'll then upgrade to a larger hard drive setup and maybe some 6.3 hacks when available.


----------



## JLWINE

Great news Earl! Thanks for sharing the news.


----------



## eatswodo

Outstanding. Thanks for the update about the update, Earl, and your patience through this whole exercise.

My HR10-250 gets installed tomorrow (assuming they bring the right box this time), and I'm very happy to know that I won't have to live with 3.1 for very long.


----------



## thebarge

tiggermanh said:


> I believed you old buddy. Now once it is updated I'll then upgrade to a larger hard drive setup and maybe some 6.3 hacks when available.


MMmmm I can't wait! I've been missing my "extra features" and larger drive on my RCA SD box since it was replaced by the HR10-250.


----------



## JB3

That's great news! Guess It's time to make sure I have a current backup with 3.1.f. (Just in case)


----------



## mattdb

Thanks for hanging with us Earl. 

Any chance of this including MRV and HMO?


----------



## String

I guess that means no native passthrough?


----------



## thebarge

mattdb said:


> Thanks for hanging with us Earl.
> 
> Any chance of this including MRV and HMO?


I'll answer that one. No.


----------



## ebonovic

thebarge said:


> I'll answer that one. No.


Agreed... HMO/MRV is not enabled in this software version.
However, I don't know if the code blocks where removed or not....


----------



## mercurial

thebarge said:


> I'll answer that one. No.


Well, not by default. Here's hoping the code is there and that a zipper/super patch update enables it.


----------



## ebonovic

String said:


> I guess that means no native passthrough?


I don't believe so.... .sorry


----------



## T-Wolves

You the Man, Earl. :up: :up: 

And I guess kudos to DirecTV for finally releasing this, and just in time for the new TV season, too. :up:


----------



## GhostDog69

I was going to swap my drive out with a 400GB this weekend and zipper it. Now I guess I'll wait another few weeks for this.


----------



## Markman07

Earl I love you! I mean errrrrrrrrrr, Darn emotions got the best of me! 

YEEEEEEEEEEE HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## jluzbet

? for the gurus...
I have a new 400 gig on the way to upgrade it should be here by next Wend, what will happen then? will the new drive take the upgrade ? I am planning on using the cake... 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kamakzie

Don't take away our 30 sec skip DTV!


----------



## thebarge

mercurial said:


> Well, not by default. Here's hoping the code is there and that a zipper/super patch update enables it.


We can only hope


----------



## sschwart

Thanks for putting this in a separate thread so we don't need to wade through the mud-slinging embarassment that the previous thread has been. And thanks for the info, Earl.


----------



## gb33

Damn! Now I am even more upset that I got an HR20 when I asked for a 10-250.


----------



## mattdb

I was wanting the HMO at least to hopefully integrate with my home automation system. 

Maybe they didn't delete that section, but who knows for as long as it has taken to get released.


----------



## bigray327

Smart timing by DirectTV, if it happens. I'm sure they know about the potential mass exodus when the Series 3 box comes out, so this seems like a no-brainer. Thanks for the heads up, Earl.


----------



## Indiana627

Great news Earl! Your strong belief of this being released is why I'm getting an HR10-250 (plus they gave it to me for free too!). It's getting installed next week so I'm happy to hear I won't have to live with the slow 3.1 for long. Mabye I'll get 6.3 on my first call!


----------



## LlamaLarry

Thanks Earl, I appreciate you having skin thick enough to have survived the other threads.


----------



## cheer

Adam1115 said:


> Ok now for the important discussion..
> 
> If you don't have a phone line, and can't connect one.. I assume it will download the slices to the hard drive. Is there a process to manually installing the slices?
> 
> I remember doing the slice upgrade from 4.01b to 6.2, will it be the same process? (MY HR10 has never been hacked, but I could change that....)


Yes, essentially the same process. Hack your HR10-250 at its current rev. Once the new version shows up in MFS, you can use the same process (more or less) that you used with your SD DTivo.


----------



## trehutch

I got my second HD-Tivo for the bedroom over a month ago for free and have been waiting for this update . The wife wouldn't let switch out to the HD from the SD Tivo until the folders were available. She loathes the slowness of the machine and no folders option. I can finally activate it since I have been going thru the setup menu everyday to reacquire the OTA HD signal when I want to watch OTA HD on my Westinghouse 37" LCD. The Fins vs Steelers looked great last night, unfortunate it wasn't good enough to squeak out a victory for the fins 

Trevor Hutchinson
Downstairs
HD-Tivo
Toshiba TW40X81
Onkyo 770 6.1 surround

Bedroom
HD Tivo
SD Tivo soon to be gone
Westinghouse 37" 1080P LCD


----------



## jbradway

ebonovic said:


> I don't believe so.... .sorry


Native pass thru was the only feature I really cared about. My guide is not slow and folders really isn't that big of a deal to me.


----------



## JaserLet

I, for one, hope that 6.3 gets here soon so that I can begin *****ing about something else.


----------



## Cruzan

I just got off the phone with my contact at DirecTV, and it seems the roll-out will go out in order of worthiness. Those of us who are most fervent fans of both TiVo and DirecTV will get the rollout first. (This is not based on any behavior of yours, just your inner thoughts and desires.) So, it appears that prayer will help. 

If you don't get the rollout the first day, well, you now know where you stand.


----------



## dbett

Good news.

[Waits for inevitable "I'll believe it when I see it post."]

I do wish native passthrough had been included. But folders and better speed will be nice even without it.


----------



## ebonovic

dbett said:


> [Waits for inevitable "I'll believe it when I see it post."]


Took longer then I thought:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=648042&postcount=22


----------



## PJO1966

I'll echo the thanks to Earl for keeping us current on what you knew through this whole process. Most of us never had any doubt that you were passing on the info you were given and that your source was a trustworthy one.


----------



## tazzmission

String said:


> I guess that means no native passthrough?


Great, the one thing I REALLY wanted was this, and folders second. The speed is going to be nice though.

Oh well...

Thanks Earl for the update.


----------



## HDTivoUser

ebonovic said:


> Took longer then I thought:
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=648042&postcount=22


Well, in all fairness to the guy......he was just replying to you admitting that this is not an "official announcement". Sheesh.... Some people are skeptical.


----------



## mattpol

Earl!!!!! Earl!!!!!!!!!! Earl!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ebonovic

HDTivoUser said:


> Well, in all fairness to the guy......he was just replying to you admitting that this is not an "official announcement". Sheesh.... Some people are skeptical.


Oh... I know.... He is a good guy.
I just wanted to give him the credit of being first..


----------



## thebarge

cheer said:


> Yes, essentially the same process. Hack your HR10-250 at its current rev. Once the new version shows up in MFS, you can use the same process (more or less) that you used with your SD DTivo.


What if I don't hack it now and wait until it gets updated to 6.3? Will I be able to hack it then, or will I be locked out forever and ever?


----------



## eengert

cheer said:


> Yes, essentially the same process. Hack your HR10-250 at its current rev. Once the new version shows up in MFS, you can use the same process (more or less) that you used with your SD DTivo.


You really have to do all that? I don't have a landline so I use a PPP serial connection to my PC as necessary, but it's not hooked up all the time. Once the upgrade is downloaded and sitting on my HD, shouldn't it be activated the next time I force a call? (Please say Yes!)


----------



## ebonovic

eengert said:


> You really have to do all that? I don't have a landline so I use a PPP serial connection to my PC as necessary, but it's not hooked up all the time. Once the upgrade is downloaded and sitting on my HD, shouldn't it be activated the next time I force a call? (Please say Yes!)


Yes and no.

It is going to "download" to all of our boxes are pretty much the same time.
It is via the phone call that triggers and tells the box to install it.


----------



## eengert

ebonovic said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> It is going to "download" to all of our boxes are pretty much the same time.
> It is via the phone call that triggers and tells the box to install it.


So I don't need to leave it connected for a call at all times, correct? I could wait a month, for example, before making my next call and that call would install the upgrade?


----------



## ebonovic

eengert said:


> So I don't need to leave it connected for a call at all times, correct? I could wait a month, for example, before making my next call and that call would install the upgrade?


Yes..


----------



## Rombaldi

I wanna see some people eating crow and apologizing to Earl...

see Earl... Karma is a good thing


----------



## chadly25

I feel sorry for Earl if this update doesn't happen next week


----------



## pendragn

Good to know. Looks like I'm running a phone line this weekend.

Thanks for sticking it out Earl.

tk


----------



## no-blue-screen

Well, this is certainly good news! Yeah, I am all for leaving the other thread behind....I let my frustration get the best of me in that thread. Oh well, hopefully it makes it's way to my box sooner than later.

Thanks for all the updates Earl!


----------



## cheer

thebarge said:


> What if I don't hack it now and wait until it gets updated to 6.3? Will I be able to hack it then, or will I be locked out forever and ever?


Most likely you'll be able to hack it after the upgrade, but I won't promise it until it's out and has been compromised/patched/etc.


----------



## chicagochris

Earl..

Great news! Any idea if it fixes the infamous "Denon pop" when changing channels ?


----------



## cheer

eengert said:


> You really have to do all that? I don't have a landline so I use a PPP serial connection to my PC as necessary, but it's not hooked up all the time. Once the upgrade is downloaded and sitting on my HD, shouldn't it be activated the next time I force a call? (Please say Yes!)


YES, assuming you are now authorized for the upgrade. The above process is only for those of us that either (A) enjoy hacking, or (B) are already hacked and don't want to be unhacked.


----------



## wahooj

I don't have a phone line; I will need to take it somewhere else and force a call. How do I know when the update is installed on the harddrive and ready?


----------



## ebonovic

chicagochris said:


> Earl..
> 
> Great news! Any idea if it fixes the infamous "Denon pop" when changing channels ?


I don' t know....


----------



## no-blue-screen

cheer said:


> Most likely you'll be able to hack it after the upgrade, but I won't promise it until it's out and has been compromised/patched/etc.


I am sure there will be options once it has been out for a short time. I brought mine back to stock for now though....I would much rather have the folder and faster guide....perhaps my wife will complain a little less as well.


----------



## Camelot_One

Earl, just to check....
"Dolby Digital - Autorecord and output options will be set to Off 

I assume this just means the default is OFF, but I thought I'd ask just to be sure. We can still enable it right? 

Also, please update us when you (or anyone else) actually has the update. I am very excited to get it, but I would get KILLED if it somehow screws up Becky's season premier recordings!


----------



## drew2k

Folders & Speed Improvements just in time for the new fall season! Woo hoo!

Earl - I said it in the mega-thread, but I'll say it over here too: Thanks for hanging in there with all the nay-sayers!


----------



## drew2k

sschwart said:


> Thanks for putting this in a separate thread so we don't need to wade through the mud-slinging embarassment that the previous thread has been. And thanks for the info, Earl.


Ah, but now everyone will have to wade through all the posts thanking Earl!


----------



## cheer

wahooj said:


> I don't have a phone line; I will need to take it somewhere else and force a call. How do I know when the update is installed on the harddrive and ready?


Don't know that there's a way to tell unless your unit is hacked. If hacked, you can use TivoWebPlus to look in MFS at /SwSystem to see if it's present. Or, you can telnet in and do an "echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh" -- either way will show you an "Active" entry and one or more others with version numbers. If the 6.x upgrade is there, you just need the phone call (or manual trigger).


----------



## cheer

Camelot_One said:


> Earl, just to check....
> "Dolby Digital - Autorecord and output options will be set to Off
> 
> I assume this just means the default is OFF, but I thought I'd ask just to be sure. We can still enable it right?
> 
> Also, please update us when you (or anyone else) actually has the update. I am very excited to get it, but I would get KILLED if it somehow screws up Becky's season premier recordings!


Yes, it just re-defaults to OFF; you'll need to go switch it back to ON after the update. And both your existing recordings and your scheduled stuff should remain untouched.


----------



## cheer

no-blue-screen said:


> I am sure there will be options once it has been out for a short time. I brought mine back to stock for now though....I would much rather have the folder and faster guide....perhaps my wife will complain a little less as well.


Oh I'm sure too -- in fact, I'm 99% certain that basic hacks (telnet/ftp/TivoWebPlus/etc.) will be immediately doable. Superpatch-type things will take a bit longer but I wouldn't expect there to be a huge delay.


----------



## CfKid

So, Earl, do you have 6.3 already? My guess is that you do, and you can't tell us. But, it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## ebonovic

CfKid said:


> So, Earl, do you have 6.3 already? My guess is that you do, and you can't tell us. But, it doesn't hurt to ask.


No, I don't... but then again, I did pull the phone line when I needed it for the HR20... (PPV purchases)..

Maybe I will plug it in this weekend and see what I get.. 
If I get it, I'll post the exact version number.


----------



## RMSko

jbradway said:


> Native pass thru was the only feature I really cared about. My guide is not slow and folders really isn't that big of a deal to me.


Ditto!


----------



## Fullcourt81

Great news, Earl.
Everybody, remember that when your box gets the upgrade, that you have to enter the 30 second skip code, and whatever else you use, again. The box resets itself.

The series 2 boxes have a code for displaying the info about a program on the top of the screen when selected in the now playing list.

It is thumbs up, thumbs down, thumbs up, 7,8.

I don't know if this will work in 6.3, or if it is already coded in the new upgrade.


----------



## BOBCAT

Hi Earl,
I lost my station logos when I upgraded my hard drive. Will this new release restore the logos?
Thanks


----------



## maldini

Fantastic news!

Its shocking to me to hear that some people don't experience speed issues. I have seen some season passes take minutes to get set.

Folders and speed baby! Just what the doctor ordered!

Thank you for all of your updates!

Maldini


----------



## ebonovic

BOBCAT said:


> Hi Earl,
> I lost my station logos when I upgraded my hard drive. Will this new release restore the logos?
> Thanks


It should... but we won't know for certain until we start to see the update on systems.


----------



## Big Worms

Great news! I just got the HR10-250 installed and my wife asked me about Folders and what happened to it. She will be happy.


----------



## Tonedeaf

ebonovic said:


> Took longer then I thought:
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=648042&postcount=22


I think this person was first: 



bigray327 said:


> Smart timing by DirectTV, *if it happens*. I'm sure they know about the potential mass exodus when the Series 3 box comes out, so this seems like a no-brainer. Thanks for the heads up, Earl.


 Bolded for emphasis.


----------



## chadly25

RMSko said:


> Ditto!


Why does everyone want this feature? Is the video processing in it that poor when doing the 720>>1080 and 1080>>720 conversion? Just curious.


----------



## yaddayaddayadda

chadly25 said:


> Why does everyone want this feature? Is the video processing in it that poor when doing the 720>>1080 and 1080>>720 conversion? Just curious.


For me personally it's because of stretch modes. My TV has 'better' stretch modes for a 480i/480p vs. 1080i.

It's gotten so bad, that when I watch a HD program the people look stretched thin


----------



## BadlyDrawnBoy

Great news Earl. thanks!


----------



## LionsAholic

I haven'nt been with tivo long enough to have gone thru a software upgrade. If and when my HR10 downloads the software does will there be some type of message to let me know? I have voip and my phone line is disconnected right now.


----------



## ebonovic

LionsAholic said:


> I haven'nt been with tivo long enough to have gone thru a software upgrade. If and when my HR10 downloads the software does will there be some type of message to let me know? I have voip and my phone line is disconnected right now.


Yes... but not the message you are looking for.

There is no message telling you: Hey... I have the software, and you have been authorized for the unit to install it.

The assumption is made that your phone line is connected 24/7 and makes it normal nightly call.

EVERYONE, will "technically" receive the update at the same time... it will be sitting in a alternative partition on the hard drive on the unit. Then via the Phone Call, and what ever validation goes on on the other end... your unit gets the okay to switch to that alternative software partition


----------



## vtfan99

chadly25 said:


> Why does everyone want this feature? Is the video processing in it that poor when doing the 720>>1080 and 1080>>720 conversion? Just curious.


I can go into my TVs service menu and tweak the picture slightly for each format. If I'm viewing SD stuff with 480i, I can make it look little better without affecting the HD 720p/1080i stuff, which its currently "tweaked" for.


----------



## Sir_winealot

I wonder how many people will be posting 'the upgrade killed my hard drive!'??

Odds are that this new DL will uncover some that are on their way out ...and will ultimately get blamed for this.


----------



## AstroDad

Another thanks to Earl for sticking in there for the believers. 

Earl, would it be possible to post the release notes here? I cannot access dbstalk from work 

If i remember correctly, don't we get a Pending Restart message on the Daily Call screen once the box has been authorized and can manually restart the box to get the update?


----------



## chadly25

yaddayaddayadda said:


> For me personally it's because of stretch modes. My TV has 'better' stretch modes for a 480i/480p vs. 1080i.
> 
> It's gotten so bad, that when I watch a HD program the people look stretched thin


gottcha. I forgot about that. All of the TV's we sell now can change aspect ration of 1080 and 720 material as if it were 480. Thanx


----------



## newsposter

out of curiousity, is the only reason a call is required to ensure a legal sub?

Wonderful news if this negates the need for a C/D T/D list! Wife will be VERY happy as will I.


----------



## chadly25

vtfan99 said:


> I can go into my TVs service menu and tweak the picture slightly for each format. If I'm viewing SD stuff with 480i, I can make it look little better without affecting the HD 720p/1080i stuff, which its currently "tweaked" for.


I've calibrated many televisions in my isf days but I can't say I've seen a television you could adjust in that way. I have seen where you can adjust all of the individual inputs, but I have yet to see where you can adjust different formats on one input (or are you using two different inputs one composite and one HD). What kind of television are you using?


----------



## ebonovic

newsposter said:


> out of curiousity, is the only reason a call is required to ensure a legal sub?
> 
> Wonderful news if this negates the need for a C/D T/D list! Wife will be VERY happy as will I.


My guess is the call has to do more with the way the TiVo software updates simply work. They pull all the files first, then "analyze" the update, then the call sends a CRC or something like that to a server...

Validates it matches, then you are good to go..

(and seriously, that is just a guess... I don't know how the inner workings of the software update works)


----------



## cheer

ebonovic said:


> EVERYONE, will "technically" receive the update at the same time... it will be sitting in a alternative partition on the hard drive on the unit. Then via the Phone Call, and what ever validation goes on on the other end... your unit gets the okay to switch to that alternative software partition


Actually if you really wanna be technical, it won't be on the alternate partition set until the upgrade is authorized and triggered.


----------



## dr_mal

AstroDad said:


> If i remember correctly, don't we get a Pending Restart message on the Daily Call screen once the box has been authorized and can manually restart the box to get the update?


If it holds to past patterns, yes, that's true, but the box will automatically restart at 2 or 3 am.

If you see that message in your daily call screen prior to the reboot, yes, you can manually reboot the box to install the new software.


----------



## cheer

ebonovic said:


> My guess is the call has to do more with the way the TiVo software updates simply work. They pull all the files first, then "analyze" the update, then the call sends a CRC or something like that to a server...
> 
> Validates it matches, then you are good to go..
> 
> (and seriously, that is just a guess... I don't know how the inner workings of the software update works)


It's just a lot easier to control things this way. But they can also control who actually downloads the slices as well.

As the slices are downloaded from sat, the Tivo decrypts them (if needed) and loads them into MFS. Once authorization is received via the daily call, it updates a value in MFS to the new version and puts the box in a pending restart state; the box then reboots at 2 AM or whatever.

When the box reboots, it sees that the new version code in MFS isn't the active one. It checks to see if upgradesoftware is set to false and, if not, triggers the installation of the new code.

For a much more thorough understanding, go to the other place and check out /forum/showthread.php?t=35483. Scroll down to post #12; ADH has (in his usual fashion) written an extremely detailed description/analysis of the process. (You can ignore much of the hacking-related portions as they're out of date, but the overall process hasn't really changed.)


----------



## fasTLane

My unit has been self tuning during the overnite to the DTV channel a lot lately. Is this related to the download or something else entirely?


----------



## vaporware

BadlyDrawnBoy said:


> Great news Earl. thanks!


Now go play with your shoe collection.


----------



## chadly25

I used to love seeing the "pending restart" message. makes you feel like a kid at christmas when you know you are getting an update.


----------



## Paperboy2003

What? No posts from AbFab? 

Here's to hoping it crashes his hard drive...

Thanks Earl


----------



## vtfan99

chadly25 said:


> I've calibrated many televisions in my isf days but I can't say I've seen a television you could adjust in that way. I have seen where you can adjust all of the individual inputs, but I have yet to see where you can adjust different formats on one input (or are you using two different inputs one composite and one HD). What kind of television are you using?


I have a Sony KDF-E50A10. When I'm in the service menu, certain values change depending upon the format of the source material. It appears that 720p/1080i use one set of values while 480i/480p use a different set. I must say that I'm pretty new to this stuff, so this is by no means a guaranteed fact...nor is it optimally calibrated. Just some info I picked up over at avsforum.


----------



## chadly25

vtfan99 said:


> I have a Sony KDF-E50A10. When I'm in the service menu, certain values change depending upon the format of the source material. It appears that 720p/1080i use one set of values while 480i/480p use a different set. I must say that I'm pretty new to this stuff, so this is by no means a guaranteed fact...nor is it optimally calibrated. Just some info I picked up over at avsforum.


Thanks for the info. I am going to check the new Sony televisions to see how then new engines operate. I usually change my Sencore unit to 480i/p 720p and 1080i just to verify I am close to D65 on all formats but I didn't know you could adjust them individually.


----------



## smimi10

Thanks for the update, Earl. I appreciate your efforts with this.

Mike


----------



## rminsk

fasTLane said:


> My unit has been self tuning during the overnite to the DTV channel a lot lately. Is this related to the download or something else entirely?


It happens every night. It is called the service download.


----------



## Cudahy

I've been following this upgrade thread for the past month although the only problem we have with our HDtivo is the sporadic 1 second blackouts. Will the greater speed affect that?


----------



## rbautch

Great news! Thanks for keeping us all in loop, Earl. For those of you with a hacked HR10-250, here are some options for taking the upgrade.


----------



## bpdp379

vtfan99 said:


> I have a Sony KDF-E50A10. When I'm in the service menu, certain values change depending upon the format of the source material. It appears that 720p/1080i use one set of values while 480i/480p use a different set. I must say that I'm pretty new to this stuff, so this is by no means a guaranteed fact...nor is it optimally calibrated. Just some info I picked up over at avsforum.


My JVC D-ILA 56FH works the exact same way.


----------



## bkane

Thanks Earl. Heres to hoping it will update soon.


----------



## Bananfish

ebonovic said:


> EVERYONE, will "technically" receive the update at the same time... it will be sitting in a alternative partition on the hard drive on the unit. Then via the Phone Call, and what ever validation goes on on the other end... your unit gets the okay to switch to that alternative software partition


I'm a little confused, Earl ... if "EVERYONE" will receive the update at the same time (or at least will have the software loaded in an alternative software partition at the same time), why does your first post in this thread say that "it will take a while to rollout to entire country"?


----------



## BBREAL

WOW, thanks for keeping up on this Earl - you da man!! While I'm here, a quick question. Will non HD local channels thru D* remain available to current set ups without MPEG 4?

thanks.


----------



## rminsk

Bananfish said:


> I'm a little confused, Earl ... if "EVERYONE" will receive the update at the same time (or at least will have the software loaded in an alternative software partition at the same time), why does your first post in this thread say that "it will take a while to rollout to entire country"?


They do a staged rollout in case there are any problems with the software. Also, a staged rollout will spread out calls to the support line. New software always kills a few machines also. The new software is installed in a different partition. If the disk drive is bad in the other partition then the software update could cause it to be unbootable. We will most likely see a thread or two of "6.3 killed my machine".


----------



## Mr. Bill

rminsk said:


> They do a staged rollout in case there are any problems with the software. Also, a staged rollout will spread out calls to the support line. New software always kills a few machines also. The new software is installed in a different partition. If the disk drive is bad in the other partition then the software update could cause it to be unbootable. We will most likely see a thread or two of "6.3 killed my machine".


So, since I've never peered into an HR10 drive, let me ask this? Are there two o/s partitions there waiting? One for the current, running o/s and one for an upgrade, and Tivo bounces to and fro each time another upgrade occurs?


----------



## thepackfan

That's prettty much it.


----------



## cheer

Mr. Bill said:


> So, since I've never peered into an HR10 drive, let me ask this? Are there two o/s partitions there waiting? One for the current, running o/s and one for an upgrade, and Tivo bounces to and fro each time another upgrade occurs?


Yes, all Tivos have a primary and alternate partition set for exactly this purpose. (It's actually two pairs of partitions...there's a kernel partition and a root partition for the active OS and another set for upgrade purposes.


----------



## Lord Vader

Fullcourt81 said:


> The series 2 boxes have a code for displaying the info about a program on the top of the screen when selected in the now playing list.
> 
> It is thumbs up, thumbs down, thumbs up, 7,8.
> 
> I don't know if this will work in 6.3, or if it is already coded in the new upgrade.


I achieve the same thing more easily by simply pressing "select" on the recorded show, then pressing the "info" button. All the information is then displayed.


----------



## zalusky

How do you do that for live broadcasts vs now playing items.


----------



## JayDog

Golly! That's swell news indeed!

/continues waiting....


----------



## vikingguy

Awesome news now if only I could talk direct tv into a second free hd-tivo lol.


----------



## Anubys

The rollout starts "next week", right? so there's no use in hooking up the telephone this weekend, am I correct?

I have a telephone line connected all the time, I just want to clarify this point for people who don't...


----------



## rminsk

Anubys said:


> The rollout starts "next week", right? so there's no use in hooking up the telephone this weekend, am I correct?
> 
> I have a telephone line connected all the time, I just want to clarify this point for people who don't...


and if you really want to delay hooking up the phone line keep your eyes on 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=315237. I will try to update it twice a day.


----------



## Adam1115

jbradway said:


> Native pass thru was the only feature I really cared about. My guide is not slow and folders really isn't that big of a deal to me.


I'm seriously wonder why people care about this? What's wrong with it upconverting to 1080i..?


----------



## PJO1966

Adam1115 said:


> I'm seriously wonder why people care about this? What's wrong with it upconverting to 1080i..?


The scalers in some people's displays are superior to the scaler in the TiVo.


----------



## Adam1115

Adam1115 said:


> Ok now for the important discussion..
> 
> If you don't have a phone line, and can't connect one.. I assume it will download the slices to the hard drive. Is there a process to manually installing the slices?
> 
> I remember doing the slice upgrade from 4.01b to 6.2, will it be the same process? (MY HR10 has never been hacked, but I could change that....)


Anyone know??


----------



## Cody21

Great news Earl ... Personally, I've believed & trusted you all along thru this .... Thanks for all you do here in this FORUM.

peace.


----------



## rminsk

Adam1115 said:


> Anyone know??


It should be about the same procedure. PTVupgrade has created a script called the slicer that typically works well.


----------



## B Smooth

Earl, you are one class act. After all the grief they gave you in the other thread, I expected at least a BOYAHH to all of your detractors.


----------



## Bananfish

rminsk said:


> They do a staged rollout in case there are any problems with the software. Also, a staged rollout will spread out calls to the support line. New software always kills a few machines also. The new software is installed in a different partition. If the disk drive is bad in the other partition then the software update could cause it to be unbootable. We will most likely see a thread or two of "6.3 killed my machine".


So "EVERYONE" from Earl's post meant everyone that's participating in that part of the staged rollout, right? OK, I thought so, but just wanted to make sure. (I had thought it was possible that between post #1 and post #whatever, Earl learned that it wouldn't be a staged rollout after all, but a massive parallel one.)


----------



## Bananfish

So is there going to be an official notification page on D*'s website? Or did they learn their lesson from the prior debacle that they're just not going to do one?


----------



## TyroneShoes

124 posts in 10 hours in the middle of a workday. Impressive. Must be a lot of folks waiting for this.


----------



## AstroDad

Bananfish said:


> So "EVERYONE" from Earl's post meant everyone that's participating in that part of the staged rollout, right? OK, I thought so, but just wanted to make sure. (I had thought it was possible that between post #1 and post #whatever, Earl learned that it wouldn't be a staged rollout after all, but a massive parallel one.)


Actually, (and I am sure someone will correct me if I am wrong), but I believe everyone will receive the update to their boxes at roughly the same time, but the call in authorizations will be split up.

Just because it is on your box doesn't mean the next call in will activate it.


----------



## willbhome

vikingguy said:


> Awesome news now if only I could talk direct tv into a second free hd-tivo lol.


How did you get the FIRST free hd-tivo?


----------



## willbhome

AstroDad said:


> Just because it is on your box doesn't mean the next call in will activate it.


That kinda sucks.


----------



## keenanSR

PJO1966 said:


> The scalers in some people's displays are superior to the scaler in the TiVo.


Or they use outboard scalers like the DVDO or Lumagen products.


----------



## bluntedat420

Adam1115 said:


> I'm seriously wonder why people care about this? What's wrong with it upconverting to 1080i..?


Watching a native 480i program in 1080i is like looking at your tv thru the wrong prescription glasses.

Watching a native 1080i/720p program in 480i is like watching the program in a funhouse mirror.

Native passthru would negate needing to 'up arrow' when switching back-and-forth from SD to HD.


----------



## Sknzfan

willbhome said:


> How did you get the FIRST free hd-tivo?


I called Customer Retention...got TWO Free...it was an Upgrade for me and I have been a customer for over 10 years and NEVER asked for anything and a ST holder.
Give it a Try...
1-800-824-9081

Tell them you're ready to upgrade to HD ! I would LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE a HR10-250 Tivo !

Thanx


----------



## Adam1115

bluntedat420 said:


> Watching a native 480i program in 1080i is like looking at your tv thru the wrong prescription glasses.
> 
> Watching a native 1080i/720p program in 480i is like watching the program in a funhouse mirror.
> 
> Native passthru would negate needing to 'up arrow' when switching back-and-forth from SD to HD.


Obviously if you're watching 1080i or 720p in 480i you're an idiot. But, why would watching a 480i show in 1080i look worse? Makes no sense. I leave my HR10 in 1080i and it always looks great.


----------



## PJO1966

Adam1115 said:


> Obviously if you're watching 1080i or 720p in 480i you're an idiot. But, why would watching a 480i show in 1080i look worse? Makes no sense. I leave my HR10 in 1080i and it always looks great.


As do I. I also watch everything in the aspect ratio in which it is broadcast. If that means having black bars on 4 sides, so be it.


----------



## TonyD79

Adam1115 said:


> Obviously if you're watching 1080i or 720p in 480i you're an idiot. But, why would watching a 480i show in 1080i look worse? Makes no sense. I leave my HR10 in 1080i and it always looks great.


The latter one depends on the TV and how it scales different signals. On mine, 480p actually looks best for SD programs. But it is marginal, so I use 1080i most of the time and 480i when I want to send the signal out to an RF modulator.


----------



## thumperxr69

Hey Earl.....I'll be in Joliet on Sunday (IRL race). I think I will look you up in TP and give you a big fat smooch..... :up: 

T


----------



## willbhome

Sknzfan said:


> I called Customer Retention...got TWO Free...it was an Upgrade for me and I have been a customer for over 10 years and NEVER asked for anything and a ST holder.
> Give it a Try...
> 1-800-824-9081
> 
> Tell them you're ready to upgrade to HD ! I would LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE a HR10-250 Tivo !
> 
> Thanx


Thanks. I might try calling; however, I already bought one a year ago from them. I WOULD like a second one, though, as long as I can own it rather than lease. . . And, of course, free would be great.


----------



## Brillian1080p

Before this thread gets huge, let me ask what most of you probably know. Will this update all HR10-250's? Even the first ones that still have v3.xx?

The biggest benefits are menu speed and folders?

Would it be beneficial to allow the update and then re-apply goodies?


----------



## kturcotte

I thought ALL HD DirecTivos had version 3.xx?
I may have missed it, but will this be basically just like the 6.2 update for the SD receivers (Speed and folders), or will there be other updates as well (Actual things that don't require hacking, like HMO and MRV lol)?


----------



## rminsk

Brillian1080p said:


> Before this thread gets huge, let me ask what most of you probably know. Will this update all HR10-250's? Even the first ones that still have v3.xx?


As long as they are hooked up to a phone line to activate the software or you know how to install the slices yourself. All of the HR10-250 have 3.xx as there has only been 3.xx releases.


> The biggest benefits are menu speed and folders?


As far as we know. We will know more when it actually gets installed.


> Would it be beneficial to allow the update and then re-apply goodies?


I think the speed increase alone would justify having to reinstall your goodies.


----------



## mx6bfast

My HDTivo has not made a call for 663 days. I was joking with my wife that we need to do it before day 666. Looks like I will go over the 666 date. Hopefully by 777.


----------



## Gotchaa

Damn, that means after 3+ years I am going to have to call in and pay for all the pay for view I ordered...sniff, I do still have some TiVo hacks, anyone know if fakecall will work? Of course I've got to remember where I commented out the upgrade line...


----------



## rminsk

Gotchaa said:


> Damn, that means after 3+ years I am going to have to call in and pay for all the pay for view I ordered...


That is a different phone call which can not be accessed within the DirecTiVo menus.


----------



## JTAnderson

Has anyone discovered the backdoor password for this release yet?


----------



## Brillian1080p

Rminsk, Thank you for your answers.


----------



## mr.unnatural

All HDTivos have version 3.1.5 or later, with the current version being 3.1.5f. I believe the only other released versions were d and e and possibly c. It shouldn't make any difference which version you have as the HDTivo will always upgrade to the current version.

The reason everyone gets the software downloaded at the same time is because it's distributed via the satellite, probably as part of the nightly service download. Each HDTivo has to dial in to get the installation initiated, which is why the upgrade will be staggered. Their phone systems couldn't handle every single HDTivo calling in at the same time to get the upgrade initialized as I believe the phone call can take more than a few minutes to complete. As someone else already pointed out, they also stagger the rollout so any bugs can be detected early on and corrected before there's a massive uprising and revolt of angry Tivo owners marching towards the windmill with pitchforks.


----------



## Brillian1080p

I have to clear my brain of gop/fae frame rate aspect ratio usb transport stream drive upgrade network donglization compression heck and ask this so I can relax. 

How long does it usually take for the bugs to get worked out of an intial release?

Oops, that might be a downer, never mind.


----------



## rminsk

JTAnderson said:


> Has anyone discovered the backdoor password for this release yet?


Up, Up, Down, Down, Left, Right, Left, Right, B, A, Start


----------



## rminsk

mr.unnatural said:


> Each HDTivo has to dial in to get the installation initiated, which is why the upgrade will be staggered. Their phone systems couldn't handle every single HDTivo calling in at the same time to get the upgrade initialized as I believe the phone call can take more than a few minutes to complete.


The phone call is not to DirecTV but to a local ISP (usually uunet). It is not a problem for every single HD TiVo calling in...


----------



## Bananfish

mr.unnatural said:


> The reason everyone gets the software downloaded at the same time is because it's distributed via the satellite, probably as part of the nightly service download. Each HDTivo has to dial in to get the installation initiated, which is why the upgrade will be staggered. Their phone systems couldn't handle every single HDTivo calling in at the same time to get the upgrade initialized as I believe the phone call can take more than a few minutes to complete. As someone else already pointed out, they also stagger the rollout so any bugs can be detected early on and corrected before there's a massive uprising and revolt of angry Tivo owners marching towards the windmill with pitchforks.


Well, now I'm confused again. Are you saying that the upgrade is staggered because the daily calls occur at different times? Or are you saying that it's staggered because D* will only allow the daily call from certain boxes to cause the HR10-250 box to switch to the new version that's sitting in the box at any given time?

Or perhaps my ultimate question is: if the 6.3 software has been distributed to my box, can I absolutely force my box to switch to the 6.3 software by forcing a call to D*? Or will it depend on whether D* has actually authorized a phone call from my box to cause the switch?


----------



## bxs122

Thanx for the news ... I'm new to all this and last week I put in a new 320g drive, used Instantcake then Zippered it.

At the moment I think fakecall is running and I do have my phone plugged in for caller ID. 

Will I receive the upgrade? I kept my original drive so I can pop that back in at any time.


----------



## Mark Lopez

Bananfish said:


> Or are you saying that it's staggered because D* will only allow the daily call from certain boxes to cause the HR10-250 box to switch to the new version that's sitting in the box at any given time?


This is correct. You don't want them all turned on at the same time in case there is a problem and you then have thousands of boat anchors. You can beta test forever, but there will always be something that may not show up until it's out to the public.


----------



## rminsk

Bananfish said:


> Well, now I'm confused again. Are you saying that the upgrade is staggered because the daily calls occur at different times? Or are you saying that it's staggered because D* will only allow the daily call from certain boxes to cause the HR10-250 box to switch to the new version that's sitting in the box at any given time?
> 
> Or perhaps my ultimate question is: if the 6.3 software has been distributed to my box, can I absolutely force my box to switch to the 6.3 software by forcing a call to D*? Or will it depend on whether D* has actually authorized a phone call from my box to cause the switch?


See http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=315237


----------



## Bananfish

Thanks - I'll be keeping my eyes out for this.


----------



## no-blue-screen

Bananfish said:


> Well, now I'm confused again. Are you saying that the upgrade is staggered because the daily calls occur at different times? Or are you saying that it's staggered because D* will only allow the daily call from certain boxes to cause the HR10-250 box to switch to the new version that's sitting in the box at any given time?
> 
> Or perhaps my ultimate question is: if the 6.3 software has been distributed to my box, can I absolutely force my box to switch to the 6.3 software by forcing a call to D*? Or will it depend on whether D* has actually authorized a phone call from my box to cause the switch?


Even though the update may be sitting on your box, your unit has to be in the "list" or "batch" of units to be upgraded in order for the phone call to authorize or start the update.


----------



## kturcotte

The HR10-250 receivers tend to call home once every other day, as opposed to the units with 6.x software (I'd imagine this will become the case once they have 6.3). Force the receiver to call home once per day.


----------



## vaporware

I think it's a trick to send out 6.3 which will corrupt all the hdtivos and force everyone to switch to the newly released hr20-700+50,000.33 or whatever it's called now.


----------



## kturcotte

Then Earl's going to find a lot of angry people with pitchforks and torches knocking at his door lol j/k


----------



## no-blue-screen

I was actually thinking about grabbing an HR20 because I have been so frustrated with my HR10 being slow....but I wasn't about to give D* another $400 of my hard earned cash.


----------



## hakamarob

dugg. digg.com/gadgets/DTV_announces_6_3_for_HD_DTivo_units


----------



## jkast

I know I saw this somewhere before in the forum.... but didn't find it on a cursory look.... So how do I know a new release of the software is loaded to the box and waiting to be activated?


----------



## Sknzfan

Will this update change any other SETTINGS on the HD Tivo ?
Like Season Pass....
Favorite Actor / Director ....

Thanx


----------



## jkast

Never mind: From the rminst post toward the top of this page, and his separate thread:

"Just because your zipcode may be listed you still may not activate the 6.3 software right away. Each night DirecTV/TiVo randomly choose receivers by the receiver service number and zipcode. They update there database to reflect that 6.3 should be running on the randomly selected receiver. The next time the receiver completes the "TiVo" phone call the status will change to "Pending Restart". Early in the morning the receiver will restart itself and install the new software.

If you see a "Pending Restart" and want the software right away you can restart the receiver. This software install will take a longer than the usual software install because the TiVo database must be rebuilt. If you have any programs that are about to start recording and you do not want to miss them wait till after the show to restart.

DirecTV will be streaming the software images over the satellite for a few days and your machine will cache the software during the 3:00am service download. If your machine does not cache it for some reason (no satellite reception, ...) the software will be downloaded over the phone when it needs to be installed."


----------



## chadly25

rminsk said:


> Up, Up, Down, Down, Left, Right, Left, Right, B, A, Start


You forgot "select" then start. Oh the good ole Contra days on Nintendo. Glad to see I'm not the only old school guy on here


----------



## ssandhoops

I've got 2 HR10-250's. Woke up this morning and found one of them tuned to channel 201 which is normally the DTV "how to" channel and a channel we never use, so I presume it was being used to download 6.3. The other box, however, I found had (for lack of a better term) crashed. It was outputting snow for a picture, would not respond to the remote and the record light on the front was on. It seemed to have happened shortly after I quit watching last night and this is the 2nd time in the last 6 months this has happened. A hard reboot (pull the plug) fixed it but obviously it did not receive any 6.3 data that may have been available last night. My question, does that mean this box has now missed it's chance for downloading the 6.3 data via sat? How exactly are the "slices" distributed?


----------



## rbreding

jkast said:


> DirecTV will be streaming the software images over the satellite for a few days and your machine will cache the software during the 3:00am service download. If your machine does not cache it for some reason (no satellite reception, ...) the software will be downloaded over the phone when it needs to be installed."





ssandhoops said:


> I've got 2 HR10-250's. Woke up this morning and found one of them tuned to channel 201 which is normally the DTV "how to" channel and a channel we never use, so I presume it was being used to download 6.3. The other box, however, I found had (for lack of a better term) crashed. It was outputting snow for a picture, would not respond to the remote and the record light on the front was on. It seemed to have happened shortly after I quit watching last night and this is the 2nd time in the last 6 months this has happened. A hard reboot (pull the plug) fixed it but obviously it did not receive any 6.3 data that may have been available last night. My question, does that mean this box has now missed it's chance for downloading the 6.3 data via sat? How exactly are the "slices" distributed?


Did you not read ?.....See Above


----------



## ssandhoops

rbreding said:


> Did you not read ?.....See Above


Yes, I did see that, but it still does not answer my question. I've seen posts that suggest the 6.3 data is being made available in "slices". Jkast's post seems to suggest the entire 6.3 image is made available each night. Which is true? If the entire image is available, then perhaps my unit will download it tonight. I understand that. However, if it's really being delivered in "slices", are the "slices" going to be available multipe nights or just once, i.e. you miss it that one night and the only way you'll get it is over the phone?


----------



## Adam1115

So if the rollout is starting, why is the 6.3 site still down on directv.com?


----------



## codespy

Well, even if it was up it would not make it an 'official' announcement. I presume we need a postcard or an email from DirecTV to make it official.
I would tend to believe the page will be up before the phonecall is made to the mothership to activate the download.

How many have the page on their 'favorites' list???


----------



## thumperxr69

Sknzfan said:


> Will this update change any other SETTINGS on the HD Tivo ?
> Like Season Pass....
> Favorite Actor / Director ....
> 
> Thanx


These settings should be preserved.

T


----------



## rbreding

ssandhoops said:


> Yes, I did see that, but it still does not answer my question. I've seen posts that suggest the 6.3 data is being made available in "slices". Jkast's post seems to suggest the entire 6.3 image is made available each night. Which is true? If the entire image is available, then perhaps my unit will download it tonight. I understand that. However, if it's really being delivered in "slices", are the "slices" going to be available multipe nights or just once, i.e. you miss it that one night and the only way you'll get it is over the phone?


There is no "image". Everything is in slices. He was stating that if your TiVo does not download it night X then it will get it night X+1 or night X+2 etc. If it doesn't get it then, then it will grab it via phone line. Generally slices are left in the stream for weeks or longer.


----------



## Lord Vader

codespy said:


> I presume we need a postcard or an email from DirecTV to make it official.


No you don't. DirecTV will dedicate a channel to this and run 24/7 a special on 6.3. They will precede it with a major announcement on all their D* channels, advising you to tune to that special 6.3 channel.


----------



## PixelFreak

rminsk said:


> Up, Up, Down, Down, Left, Right, Left, Right, B, A, Start


Ah, I love old school Nofriendo cheat codes....brings a wistful tear to the eye....*sniff*

/end childhood dream sequence


----------



## tivoupgrade

jkast said:


> I know I saw this somewhere before in the forum.... but didn't find it on a cursory look.... So how do I know a new release of the software is loaded to the box and waiting to be activated?


telnet to your box... type "echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh"


----------



## Regina

Just wanted to add my thanks and "you da' mans" to Earl...you rock buddy!  
Thanks for keeping us informed and ignoring (or trying to ignore) the trolls and non-believers! I can't wait for 6.3 :up: :up: 
Mmm....cake! (I actually have no idea what that means in this context, I just love cake...mmm...cake!)


----------



## Sknzfan

Quote:
Originally Posted by Sknzfan
Will this update change any other SETTINGS on the HD Tivo ?
Like Season Pass....
Favorite Actor / Director ....

Thanx


These settings should be preserved.

T

Thanx ! I figured they would be but, had to ask.....


----------



## TonyD79

Fullcourt81 said:


> Great news, Earl.
> Everybody, remember that when your box gets the upgrade, that you have to enter the 30 second skip code, and whatever else you use, again. The box resets itself.
> 
> The series 2 boxes have a code for displaying the info about a program on the top of the screen when selected in the now playing list.
> 
> It is thumbs up, thumbs down, thumbs up, 7,8.
> 
> I don't know if this will work in 6.3, or if it is already coded in the new upgrade.


It did work on my Hughes DirecTiVo. I tried it after I saw it here. Gotta believe the code for the HR10 will be somewhat the same.

BTW, cool feature. Didn't know that code....


----------



## Lord Vader

Why bother with all this, which doesn't work on my Hughes anyway, when all one needs to do is press "select" then "info"?


----------



## az_double_eagle

TonyD79 said:


> It did work on my Hughes DirecTiVo. I tried it after I saw it here. Gotta believe the code for the HR10 will be somewhat the same.
> 
> BTW, cool feature. Didn't know that code....


Yeah, it worked on my HDVR2 as well - what a great feature! :up: 
Note: It did not work on my HR10-250 with the exisiting software load.

After over 2 years of having the HDVR2, I was amazed that I never knew about this cool code enhancement to the NPL.

Thanks Fullcourt81


----------



## sotapoppy

I have 2 HR10s. Today one lost signal on most channels and was non responsive to my Harmony 880. Then I switched over to the other to see if that one was acting normal. Soon after, the 2nd HR10 did the same. Using the factory remote I checked the remote addresses. They both had been reset to the default settings somehow. Both HR10's regained signal by themselves. No change to software yet as it's still 3.x. Any guess to what caused this?


----------



## MichaelK

they choked and rebooted?


----------



## dmurphy

chadly25 said:


> You forgot "select" then start. Oh the good ole Contra days on Nintendo. Glad to see I'm not the only old school guy on here


Only if you're playing 2 players ... by yourself, no select.


----------



## Lord Vader

az_double_eagle said:


> Yeah, it worked on my HDVR2 as well - what a great feature! :up:
> Note: It did not work on my HR10-250 with the exisiting software load.
> 
> After over 2 years of having the HDVR2, I was amazed that I never knew about this cool code enhancement to the NPL.
> 
> Thanks Fullcourt81


Figured I'd try it on all my Series 2 DTIVO's for the hell of it--didn't work at all.


----------



## Stephen M. Smith

I read the release notes, but let me ask this question -- is this update identical in functionality and fixes to the 6.3 release for the HDVR2's??


----------



## Brillian1080p

My Tivo just quit responding to remote commands and then the display went blank. The lights on the front are on the same as if I was watching something. It's never done this and I'm hesitant to unplug for a reboot with all this talk of software upgrades.

Can't address in by Tivoweb plus either. Was able to get a bash prompt by telnetting in.


----------



## mx6bfast

Brillian1080p said:


> My Tivo just quit responding to remote commands and then the display went blank. The lights on the front are on the same as if I was watching something. It's never done this and I'm hesitant to unplug for a reboot with all this talk of software upgrades.
> 
> Can't address in by Tivoweb plus either. Was able to get a bash prompt by telnetting in.


Might as well go ahead and reboot. I doubt it will start working on its own.


----------



## brian_c

Why has there not been a feature to allow deleting all messages?


----------



## talbain

TyroneShoes said:


> 124 posts in 10 hours in the middle of a workday. Impressive. Must be a lot of folks waiting for this.


well at LEAST half of them are posts thanking earl. he's a great guy and all, and we appreciate his efforts, but enough already. it's this sort of thing that makes threads like this unnavigable...

p.s....thanks earl


----------



## temp357

Earl,
Not that i don't appreciate all that you do for us.


...but I'll believe it when i see it!


----------



## litzdog911

Stephen M. Smith said:


> I read the release notes, but let me ask this question -- is this update identical in functionality and fixes to the 6.3 release for the HDVR2's??


There is no 6.3 release for the HDVR2 DVRS. Their latest software is v6.2. We expect that the HR10-250 v6.3 software will be essentially the same features at v6.2 on other Series 2 DirecTivos (except the R10 which uses v6.1, also essentially the same as v6.2).


----------



## BrokerDon

I bought one of the very first HR10-250s and shortly thereafter got "a guy" (from eBay) who did a GREAT job adding another 250GB hard drive, a Linksys 100Mbps Cat5 Ethernet card, and installing TivoWebPlus v1.0 with dial-in and internet updates DISABLED (hasn't dialed in almost 2 years). It has worked well but I'd like to get the: 

1. faster menus and folders of the 6.3 update 

2. latest version of TivoWebPlus (or something similar) which will allow me to control my HR10-250 from my computer AND burn selected programs on this Tivo to my computers DVD (I never figured out how to do this with TivoWebPlus yet... Any suggestions?) 

Unfortunately, I haven't been able to find "the guy" from eBay (Patrick Lynch... Anybody know how I could reach him again?) in Texas who did these upgrades for me 2 years ago and have never "hacked" a Tivo myself. I'm VERY computer literate (both Mac and PC) including installing my own hardware upgrades so I COULD probably do this myself although at this stage I'd probably be willing to have someone else do it for a reasonable fee. 

Here are my questions: 

1. Will my phone & internet connection DISABLED HR10-250 download and install the 6.3 update anyway since it currently gets all the program schedules off the satellite? (phone and internet connections are disabled by TivoWebPlus) 

2. If I DON'T updated to 6.3, will my HR10-250 stop working? 

3. If I DO get the update, will it delete TivoWebPlus 1.0 and disconnect my additional 250GB hard drive? I ask because the guy who installed TivoWebPlus warned me NOT to connect it to a phone line since he said any Tivo software updates would delete TivoWebPlus, uninstall my additional 250GB HD, disable my Linksys 100Mbps ethernet adapter, etc. 

4. Is there a newer version of TivoWebPlus OR a better/more updated program to control my HR10-250 from my computer? If so, what is involved in installing this software on an HR-10-250? 

5. Are there any companies in Southern California who could do this for me? 

6. If I get the 6.3 update, will my HR10-250 then HAVE to successfully dial-in every day or so to work properly? If so, this would be a problem since installing a phone line to my HR10-250 would be a MAJOR project... fishing wires through and across 3 FLOORS and dealing with VOIP dial-in issues... OUCH!  

Earl, I know I've asked are a lot of questions but between your extensive knowledge and that of the fellow TivoCommunity Forum Members, I'm sure you can help. 

Thanks in advance for your assistance!


----------



## Pab Sungenis

BrokerDon said:


> 1. Will my phone & internet connection DISABLED HR10-250 download and install the 6.3 update anyway since it currently gets all the program schedules off the satellite? (phone and internet connections are disabled by TivoWebPlus)


It will download it. It will not install it.



> 2. If I DON'T updated to 6.3, will my HR10-250 stop working?


No.



> 3. If I DO get the update, will it delete TivoWebPlus 1.0 and disconnect my additional 250GB hard drive? I ask because the guy who installed TivoWebPlus warned me NOT to connect it to a phone line since he said any Tivo software updates would delete TivoWebPlus, uninstall my additional 250GB HD, disable my Linksys 100Mbps ethernet adapter, etc.


It will not delete TivoWebPlus, but it will deactivate it. When the TiVo updates, it writes the new software to an alternate partition, which won't have your hack configuration in it.



> 4. Is there a newer version of TivoWebPlus OR a better/more updated program to control my HR10-250 from my computer? If so, what is involved in installing this software on an HR-10-250?


Ask in the underground.



> 6. If I get the 6.3 update, will my HR10-250 then HAVE to successfully dial-in every day or so to work properly? If so, this would be a problem since installing a phone line to my HR10-250 would be a MAJOR project... fishing wires through and across 3 FLOORS and dealing with VOIP dial-in issues... OUCH!


Without the hack to make it think it's made successful calls, it will start nagging you after a while, but I doubt it will shut down.

There ARE ways to keep your hacks as you upgrade, and upgrade without a phone call, but they're out of place here. Ask in the underground.


----------



## sotapoppy

MichaelK said:


> they choked and rebooted?


Nope- they didn't reboot. I was watching tv at the time. The only noted symptoms were momentary signal loss (a few minutes) and reset of remote addresses to default on both units. All other settings, ie favorite channels, dolby sound, etc. were unchanged from my settings. It seems too coincidental that they would both do this on the same day but about 15 minutes apart. Any other guesses?


----------



## drew2k

sotapoppy said:


> The only noted symptoms were momentary signal loss (a few minutes) and reset of remote addresses to default on both units.


I have three TiVos in the same room, so I asked Earl in the mega-6.3-announced thread if remote IDs would be reset after 6.3 is installed. He replied that that the remote IDs would not be affected by the upgrade.


sotapoppy said:


> I have 2 HR10s. Today one lost signal on most channels and was non responsive to my Harmony 880. Then I switched over to the other to see if that one was acting normal. Soon after, the 2nd HR10 did the same. Using the factory remote I checked the remote addresses. They both had been reset to the default settings somehow. Both HR10's regained signal by themselves. No change to software yet as it's still 3.x. Any guess to what caused this?


Did you use the same "factory" remote when you checked the settings of each HR10? If you did, that may explain why the remote IDs appear to be reset. When you scroll down to the Remote ID secton of the system info page, the box will assume the identity of the TiVo remote currently being used to navigate the system info page.


----------



## sotapoppy

drew2k said:


> I have three TiVos in the same room, so I asked Earl in the mega-6.3-announced thread if remote IDs would be reset after 6.3 is installed. He replied that that the remote IDs would not be affected by the upgrade.Did you use the same "factory" remote when you checked the settings of each HR10? If you did, that may explain why the remote IDs appear to be reset. When you scroll down to the Remote ID secton of the system info page, the box will assume the identity of the TiVo remote currently being used to navigate the system info page.


No. The first unit to "fail" was addressed "1". The 2nd unit was "2". Before I switched over to the 2nd unit I covered the front of the 1st unit. I had previously labeled the factory peanuts "1" and "2" to keep them straight. The Harmony allowed me to switch to the 2nd unit. Then, using the Peanut "2" on 2nd unit the remote became nonresponsive (but not immediately). First the 2nd unit lost signal, then regained signal and then the remote address had changed seemingly by itself. I then checked the Harmony and it too was now nonresponsive. I checked the Peanut "1" and it now was responsive on the 2nd unit. I was careful not to "reassign" the addresses by using the "wrong" Peanut but I realize it's possible that I inadvertently readdressed the 2nd unit to "1". Even so, it seems too coincidental that both units briefly lost signal, but not at the same time.

BTW, if I wasn't watching tv when this occurred, I wouldn't even notice afterwards if not for the fact that the Harmony was failing. In other words, those of us with 1 HR10 using the Peanut may have experienced the same thing as me and not even realize it.

At first, obviously, I thought 6.x here we come. Today I forced a call-in on the 1st unit and did a manual reboot and still at 3.x. Oh well -


----------



## JaserLet

Anyone with a hacked HR10-250 know if the first few slices have been transmitted yet?


----------



## bxs122

JaserLet said:


> Anyone with a hacked HR10-250 know if the first few slices have been transmitted yet?


No new slices.


----------



## BeachBumMike

I have 5 DVR Showcase recordings (as seen in TivoWebPlus ToDo listing) scheduled by D* for tomorrow, Monday AM. I'm in LA. This is probably info on what's happening/has happened to minimize help desk calls.


----------



## rbreding

BeachBumMike said:


> I have 5 DVR Showcase recordings (as seen in TivoWebPlus ToDo listing) scheduled by D* for tomorrow, Monday AM. I'm in LA. This is probably info on what's happening/has happened to minimize help desk calls.


I have seen those in the guide for over a week now....nothing new.


----------



## Lord Vader

They're most likely the NFL Sunday Ticket shortcuts and other stuff that is downloaded every Monday morning.


----------



## MichaelK

and or crap from CBS premiers.

There are more things from cbs on my standalone then my directivos.


----------



## kbohip

Brillian1080p said:


> My Tivo just quit responding to remote commands and then the display went blank. The lights on the front are on the same as if I was watching something. It's never done this and I'm hesitant to unplug for a reboot with all this talk of software upgrades.
> 
> Can't address in by Tivoweb plus either. Was able to get a bash prompt by telnetting in.


OK, this is strange. Mine's done something similiar to this a few times in the last month, only it shows a program being recorded but it won't respond to remote commands. I still see the live tv picture though, I just can't change channels or do anything else. Tonight it did something really strange though. My wife paused something she was watching and when she came back the screen was static. I've never see it do that before. It was fixed with a reboot but now I'm wondering if this is the infamous HDMI problem.

BTW, thanks for the update Earl! :up:


----------



## rbreding

kbohip said:


> OK, this is strange. Mine's done something similiar to this a few times in the last month, only it shows a program being recorded but it won't respond to remote commands. I still see the live tv picture though, I just can't change channels or do anything else. Tonight it did something really strange though. My wife paused something she was watching and when she came back the screen was static. I've never see it do that before. It was fixed with a reboot but now I'm wondering if this is the infamous HDMI problem.
> 
> BTW, thanks for the update Earl! :up:


If it happens again you might try this to isolate the problem:

With whatever remote system you have turn everything off (including the TV), then turn everything back on. See if that fixes the "digital snow". If your TV actually shuts off the HDMI port then this process with reset the HDMI, however if your TV doesn't shut off the HDMI port when the TV is off, it might require unplugging the TV from power. If this doesn't fix the problem then you might have the "HDMI problem", however if it does fix it, then I would be more inclined to say it was a "glitch".


----------



## Plugplay

JaserLet said:


> I, for one, hope that 6.3 gets here soon so that I can begin *****ing about something else.


The best post I've have seen in months...


----------



## kbohip

rbreding said:


> If it happens again you might try this to isolate the problem:
> 
> With whatever remote system you have turn everything off (including the TV), then turn everything back on. See if that fixes the "digital snow". If your TV actually shuts off the HDMI port then this process with reset the HDMI, however if your TV doesn't shut off the HDMI port when the TV is off, it might require unplugging the TV from power. If this doesn't fix the problem then you might have the "HDMI problem", however if it does fix it, then I would be more inclined to say it was a "glitch".


I'll definitely try this next time it happens. I have everything on a UPS, so I just switched power off to everything, tv, amp, Tivo and all.


----------



## rbreding

kbohip said:


> I'll definitely try this next time it happens. I have everything on a UPS, so I just switched power off to everything, tv, amp, Tivo and all.


NoNoNo, just the TV, not the Tivo.

Also, you have Amplifier on the UPS ? Is it on the battery side or the surge side ? If it is on the battery side, its probably not a good idea. Current draw from an AMP can be quite high.


----------



## aaronwt

A better idea is to get another UPS and split things up. I have a Denon 3806 on one UPS without any problems and also an SVS on anther and the rest of my components are split between two more.


----------



## kbohip

rbreding said:


> NoNoNo, just the TV, not the Tivo.
> 
> Also, you have Amplifier on the UPS ? Is it on the battery side or the surge side ? If it is on the battery side, its probably not a good idea. Current draw from an AMP can be quite high.


Yea, I meant that since I have everything on the UPS, it's much easier for me to just press the off switch on the front of it than it is for me to roll out my 57" TV and go behind it to unplug it. The next time I have this problem, I'll do that though and just unplug the tv.

As for my amp being on the UPS, it's not a problem. I don't have one of those cheap little Belkin Wal-Mart specials. I have my whole setup on an APC Smart UPS 1400. It puts out 980 watts of power and also has a 5 led indicator on the front showing what the current power load is on it. When I have everything running, it rarely goes above the 2nd led, meaning the devices plugged into it aren't straining it at all. maybe about 30% of it's rated capacity.


----------



## threeonparfive

rminsk said:


> Up, Up, Down, Down, Left, Right, Left, Right, B, A, Start


LMAO!

I don't think I'll ever be able to forget that old Contra cheat. Of all the crap I can't remember (and end up in a fight with the wife because of), I can remember that useless shred of knowledge.


----------



## drew2k

kbohip said:


> OK, this is strange. Mine's done something similiar to this a few times in the last month, only it shows a program being recorded but it won't respond to remote commands. I still see the live tv picture though, I just can't change channels or do anything else. Tonight it did something really strange though. My wife paused something she was watching and when she came back the screen was static. I've never see it do that before. It was fixed with a reboot but now I'm wondering if this is the infamous HDMI problem.
> 
> BTW, thanks for the update Earl! :up:


This may or may not be related to the problem you're experiencing, but the next time you notice your remote isn't responding, wait until it works again and go to the System Info screen. Scroll down a few pages and look for "GC:" and "Indexing" dates and times. In my experience, the DirecTiVo boxes get sluggish and non-responsive when indexing and sometimes garbage collection (GC) operations are running ...


----------



## Dan203

threeonparfive said:


> I don't think I'll ever be able to forget that old Contra cheat. Of all the crap I can't remember (and end up in a fight with the wife because of), I can remember that useless shred of knowledge.


Me too! I have a horrible memory when it comes to things I need to do, but for some reason stupid crap like this sticks in my head. 

Dan


----------



## mx6bfast

My HDTivo hs't had a successful call for 666 (no joke) days. However the past 2 days when I turn on the tv the channel has changed to 582 "DVR Showcase". It's never done that. Do you think I am in an area that might get the update sooner rather than later? I realize the call home is betwenn 2 - 3 but righ not the red light is on and it's not taping aything.

Ok well just about to push "post" and the red light went off and the title on the page changed to "DVR Showcase 4" and now I had a D* logo with music. Before it was blank.


----------



## Onazuka

I turn on my TV every morning and this morning one tuner was set to something like channel 582. I tried to change the channel and it told me it was downloading TiVo Enhanced Content and if I wanted to change the channel it would stop. This has been going on for a while so it seems that this is a major download going on.


----------



## fasTLane

I want to know why this stuff has started interfering with the wakeup morning hours (5 to 8) as I usually buffer two news shows to switch back and forth. 

This crap needs to DL in the early hours of the am only! Or offer us the option to disable it.


----------



## Robdec

Yeah I was surprised to see that message on mine this morning at 7:00 AM. It wouldnt let me switch channels  to watch the news. ( I lost a tuner a few months back on my R10 )


----------



## mx6bfast

When I was feeding my son I noticed that at 6:30 the red light came back on. Apparently it was dl'ing a fall CBS preview. It was only accessible in D* central.


----------



## Anubys

fasTLane said:


> I want to know why this stuff has started interfering with the wakeup morning hours (5 to 8) as I usually buffer two news shows to switch back and forth.
> 
> This crap needs to DL in the early hours of the am only! Or offer us the option to disable it.


well, the post right above yours says it gives you that option!


----------



## fasTLane

I meant disable it outright so that I will have both buffers when I start my day. I suppose I could set up up recording for both tuners and that would eliminate it!


----------



## Lord Vader

Onazuka said:


> I turn on my TV every morning and this morning one tuner was set to something like channel 582. I tried to change the channel and it told me it was downloading TiVo Enhanced Content and if I wanted to change the channel it would stop. This has been going on for a while so it seems that this is a major download going on.


Most of this is the usual Monday following football Sunday downloads, like NFL shortcuts/highlights and related stuff. Some other Showcase things are also being downloaded. It is very likely that if 6.3 is being downloaded, that will be occurring around 2:00 to 3:00 a.m. local time.


----------



## mattdb

Name Type FsId Date Time Size
---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ----
3.1.5f-01-2-357 tyDb 974963 03/20/05 07:35 700
ACTIVE tyDb 974963 03/20/05 07:35 700


----------



## AstroDad

mattdb said:


> Name Type FsId Date Time Size
> ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ----
> 3.1.5f-01-2-357 tyDb 974963 03/20/05 07:35 700
> ACTIVE tyDb 974963 03/20/05 07:35 700


Thanks Matt

I am just waiting for one of you guys with a hacked TiVo to say there are new slices in there. Then I will start forcing a call every 20 minutes


----------



## mattdb

AstroDad said:


> Thanks Matt
> 
> I am just waiting for one of you guys with a hacked TiVo to say there are new slices in there. Then I will start forcing a call every 20 minutes


No problem, I am eagerly awaiting this also.


----------



## kkluba

Matt and others with modded hr10-250's - if you could take the week off for slice watching we'd all appreciate it. 

I can see how frustrating this might get. The software could all be on your hard drive this week but the upgrade might not happen for a month. That would put me over the edge..


----------



## Brillian1080p

I'm recovering from level 2 spinal fusion surgery. I've got nothing but time on my hands.

But I bet someone will beat me to reporting the software is sitting on their drive.

Man was PTV smart in offering the slicer.

Many here know how to upgrade without needing it, but the conveinience is what captures my interest.


----------



## chadly25

dmurphy said:


> Only if you're playing 2 players ... by yourself, no select.


Oh man, I remeber now. Guess I had it locked in my brain because I always played in two player mode.

Hey, you remember the 100x lives trick in Super Mario....


----------



## cheer

kkluba said:


> Matt and others with modded hr10-250's - if you could take the week off for slice watching we'd all appreciate it.


Just 'cos everyone is asking...I've set up a script to periodically check and page me when it's there...will that work?

Man, I'm pathetic.


----------



## rbautch

cheer said:


> Just 'cos everyone is asking...I've set up a script to periodically check and page me when it's there...will that work?
> 
> Man, I'm pathetic.


What an awesome idea! Think I'll do the same, but I'll flash an osd message to my tv screen every 5 minutes after it arrives. My wife will love that.


----------



## JimSpence

Could it be that ch 582 which is usually downloading Showcases at 2 or 3 am was busy at that time for the upgrade? So the Showcases came down at 7am?


----------



## Brillian1080p

cheer and rbautch, you guys are crazy funny!

My Wife already thinks I'm nuts, but you nake me look more normal. 

Thanks!


----------



## Fullcourt81

> Originally Posted by Fullcourt81
> Great news, Earl.
> Everybody, remember that when your box gets the upgrade, that you have to enter the 30 second skip code, and whatever else you use, again. The box resets itself.
> 
> The series 2 boxes have a code for displaying the info about a program on the top of the screen when selected in the now playing list.
> 
> It is thumbs up, thumbs down, thumbs up, 7,8.
> 
> I don't know if this will work in 6.3, or if it is already coded in the new upgrade.





TonyD79 said:


> It did work on my Hughes DirecTiVo. I tried it after I saw it here. Gotta believe the code for the HR10 will be somewhat the same.
> 
> BTW, cool feature. Didn't know that code....


All I know is that this works on my HNS SD DVR80.

To Lord Vader: this is a permanent change, you don't have to do it every time. when a program is selected in the folder, the info is displayed on the top of the screen. 
Try the key sequence while you are watching a recorded program, I know that is how the 30 second skip has to be authorized.


----------



## kkluba

cheer said:


> Just 'cos everyone is asking...I've set up a script to periodically check and page me when it's there...will that work?
> 
> Man, I'm pathetic.


Pathetic? You're my frikkin hero. Take that back.


----------



## Chuck_IV

Onazuka said:


> I turn on my TV every morning and this morning one tuner was set to something like channel 582. I tried to change the channel and it told me it was downloading TiVo Enhanced Content and if I wanted to change the channel it would stop. This has been going on for a while so it seems that this is a major download going on.


One of my tuners is always tuned to 582, when I turn it on. Directv uses that channel to send me the recordings for Directv Central and any previews that have on the Tivo.


----------



## JimSpence

Yup, it's just that this usually happens in the wee morning hours, not 7am.


----------



## cheer

kkluba said:


> Pathetic? You're my frikkin hero.


*cough* So I either feel really good about that...

Or really bad about that...


----------



## Lord Vader

cheer said:


> Just 'cos everyone is asking...I've set up a script to periodically check and page me when it's there...will that work?
> 
> Man, I'm pathetic.


*Ha!  * That's nothing. I've set mine up to call my cell phone.


----------



## cheer

Lord Vader said:


> *Ha!  * That's nothing. I've set mine up to call my cell phone.


If it matters, it's paging me by sending a text message to my cell phone...


----------



## mattdb

cheer said:


> If it matters, it's paging me by sending a text message to my cell phone...


Well why can't you have it page the forum that way we will all know!


----------



## Lord Vader

cheer said:


> If it matters, it's paging me by sending a text message to my cell phone...


Big deal. Mine phones me in a sultry voice.


----------



## dr_mal

mattdb said:


> Well why can't you have it page the forum that way we will all know!


I'm sure Doug could whip something up that would make an auto-post...


----------



## rrr22777

According to some other posts I read that the upgrade comes down over satellite. Then why connect the phone line?


----------



## Lord Vader

Because the unit's daily call out is what actually triggers the "dormant" download to install.


----------



## jmgonzalez

chadly25 said:


> Oh man, I remeber now. Guess I had it locked in my brain because I always played in two player mode.
> 
> Hey, you remember the 100x lives trick in Super Mario....


Is that the trick with jumping on the turtle non-stop on the last section (stairs before the final jump) of one of the levels?


----------



## no-blue-screen

http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P3200006

Come on...send me my update


----------



## drew2k

no-blue-screen said:


> http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P3200006
> 
> Come on...send me my update


Whoot! 

(All we need now is for someone to question whether or not this is an official announcement or how can they find it from the DirecTV home page.)


----------



## hiker

It might come next Service Data download, Tue 2:30am. Who's staying up to check? Not me.


----------



## altan

Now is that 2:30AM EST or PST (or central)?  

... Altan


----------



## Onazuka

Notice how they said several weeks. At least we won't have to wait months to get it.

PS - This is perfect timing since tomorrow Apple is going to announce their DVR and I"ll be ditching my HR10-250


----------



## tarman

Heard the rumor that Apple is buying TiVo as a quick entry into the Home Video market?


----------



## phox_mulder

drew2k said:


> Whoot!
> 
> (All we need now is for someone to question whether or not this is an official announcement or how can they find it from the DirecTV home page.)


I'll bite.

Nowhere on that page does it say HR10-250.



The screen shown does have the TiVo guy on it though.

phox


----------



## JaserLet

How long did it take to download 6.2 from satellite? Was it possible to download the entire update in one night or did it require several nights?

I didn't update to 6.2 until after they removed the update from the satellite, thus my update was obtained over the phone instead.


----------



## Dan203

Each DirecTV channel has 3-4Mbps bandwidth, so I'd guess it can download via the dish pretty quickly unless they throttle it down for some reason. 

Dan


----------



## Adam1115

drew2k said:


> Whoot!
> 
> (All we need now is for someone to question whether or not this is an official announcement or how can they find it from the DirecTV home page.)


Regardless of whether its official, it does seem (due to the timing) to corroborate Earl's statements that the upgrade is being released.


----------



## Lord Vader

altan said:


> Now is that 2:30AM EST or PST (or central)?
> 
> ... Altan


Local time.


----------



## GalenMD

phox_mulder said:


> I'll bite.
> 
> Nowhere on that page does it say HR10-250.
> 
> 
> 
> The screen shown does have the TiVo guy on it though.
> 
> phox


What other HD-DVR is capable of receiving the update? Certainly, it's not the HR20. Glad to see that D* has re-activated the upgrade website.


----------



## Lord Vader

Only the HR10-250 will be receiving the 6.3 upgrade.


----------



## jasch

rbautch said:


> What an awesome idea! Think I'll do the same, but I'll flash an osd message to my tv screen every 5 minutes after it arrives. My wife will love that.


My new home page is http://192.168.0.15/mfs/SwSystem

That way every time I open any browser (which I do all day long) I can check the mfs for any slices.

BTW, this works both from home and work, since I have a wifi connection between both (1km distance)


----------



## bdraw

Does anyone know if you have to be on the latest version to get the update?
I am a few versions back since I didn't want to re-hack.


----------



## phox_mulder

bdraw said:


> Does anyone know if you have to be on the latest version to get the update?
> I am a few versions back since I didn't want to re-hack.


I thought the current version was the version they all shipped with?

phox


----------



## MisterEd

Folders question: After you delete all the recordings inside the folder does the folder go away until you have more then one show recorded again?


----------



## codespy

Yes it goes away and then automatically comes back with 2nd recording.


----------



## Klydeman

So all...How is SLICE WATCH 2006 going?


----------



## ebonovic

Adam1115 said:


> Regardless of whether its official, it does seem (due to the timing) to corroborate Earl's statements that the upgrade is being released.


[spaceball yogert]

What? You doubted me?

[/yogert]


----------



## codespy

Hmmm....I think I hear the sounds of a million different people running to plug their phone lines in.....click.....click.....click.....

...What? You forgot to pay the phone bill hun????

Seriously Earl, shouldn't you be with your wife right now? Isn't it today?


----------



## ebonovic

codespy said:


> Hmmm....I think I hear the sounds of a million different people running to plug their phone lines in.....click.....click.....click.....
> 
> ...What? You forgot to pay the phone bill hun????
> 
> Seriously Earl, shouldn't you be with your wife right now? Isn't it today?


It is is, but we had a bit of a "crisis" over at DBSTalk... so I am mending a few fences.... (plus she is in the shower)


----------



## codespy

ebonovic said:


> (plus she is in the shower)


And your on your cpu WHY??????

...It's like a freebie.....


----------



## Lord Vader

Crisis??? Do tel, do tell.


----------



## ebonovic

codespy said:


> And your on your cpu WHY??????
> 
> ...It's like a freebie.....


Too easy...... I shouldn't even give you the two points for that one.


----------



## ebonovic

Lord Vader said:


> Crisis??? Do tel, do tell.


An eCommerce site, sent an email stating that the HR20 was backordered.
Which is 100% false. I have confirmation from DirecTV, and another very popular eCommerce company that this is not the case.


----------



## Lord Vader

Is that all? And here I thought it was a juicy, salacious tale to tell.


----------



## codespy

OK, how long will it take to get to 2000 posts on this thread since the other is now closed?

I will assume some will have committed suicide before that happens.

Is she STILL in the shower Earl?


----------



## temp357

Adam1115 said:


> Regardless of whether its official, it does seem (due to the timing) to corroborate Earl's statements that the upgrade is being released.


With all due respect to Earl of Course...

...sorry still don't buy this elaborate hoax.


----------



## muzzymate

MisterEd said:


> Folders question: After you delete all the recordings inside the folder does the folder go away until you have more then one show recorded again?


Yes, the folder will go away if you have less than two of the same program names or items recorded with the same Wishlist. The only exception to that is the Suggestions folder which is always present even if empty.


----------



## myfins1

I have a question related to the upgrade. I have been putting off some mods to my tivo. I have instant cake and ptvnet I was going to run. The cake is for 3.1.1f. My set is currently on that. It is 100% stock hard drive. I have 2 300g drives I was going to put in it and setup with the normal plusses. 

Should I wait to do this? I was going to upgrade it tonight. Would it be better to do this so I can manually upgrade it and reconfigure the plusses. Or should I wait for the new update and then get a new cake for that one? Thanks for your input.


----------



## petejones1

So, I guess it's official, Earl, you rock!


----------



## Big Daddy P

My hr10-250 continually gets stuck on the negotiating portion of an attempted phone out. I hadn't tried a phone out in almost 10 months prior to this. Called D* tech support - they couldn't get it to work either. Their solution is to send out a replacement. Now I'm worried that there are no more HR10-250's and I'll be stuck with an HR20-700.

Anyone have a similar phone out problem & solve it?


----------



## newsposter

nice to see my hack of the page showed up as planned and you think you are getting 6.3 again....after you all plug in your phone lines, my evil plan will be complete

no i can't tell you what the plan is, that would take the fun out of it


----------



## tbh999

Onazuka said:


> Notice how they said several weeks. At least we won't have to wait months to get it....


I don't know, three months is 12 weeks and I think 12 qualifies as _several_. 

But I hope I get it sooner than later. I really miss folders, faster would be good too, but folders are my No. 1 HDirecTivo desire...Well, that and world piece.


----------



## Sir_winealot

Big Daddy P said:


> My hr10-250 continually gets stuck on the negotiating portion of an attempted phone out. I hadn't tried a phone out in almost 10 months prior to this. Called D* tech support - they couldn't get it to work either. Their solution is to send out a replacement. Now I'm worried that there are no more HR10-250's and I'll be stuck with an HR20-700.
> 
> Anyone have a similar phone out problem & solve it?


Mine was stuck on negotiating and couldn't complete for a few days ...I just kept at it, forcing calls and it finally completed. The call took a long time to complete.


----------



## mattdb

No software update slices on my three machines.

Matt



Code:


Bonus-TiVo# echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh
Directory of /SwSystem starting at ''

    Name                      Type        FsId      Date  Time   Size
    ----                      ----        ----      ----  ----   ----
    3.1.5f-01-2-357           tyDb      974963  03/20/05 07:35    700
    ACTIVE                    tyDb      974963  03/20/05 07:35    700

Bonus-TiVo#


----------



## Adam1115

ebonovic said:


> [spaceball yogert]
> 
> What? You doubted me?
> 
> [/yogert]


I doubt EVERYONE! 

That, and didn't put it past directv to change their minds...


----------



## mattdb

The only thing that I am seeing in my to do list is:



Code:


Thu	9/14	4:10 am	DTV	DVR Showcase 5	No Episode Title	+	
Thu	9/14	4:20 am	DTV	DVR Showcase 2	No Episode Title	+	
Thu	9/14	4:35 am	DTV	DVR Showcase 3	No Episode Title	+	
Thu	9/14	4:55 am	DTV	DVR Showcase 3	No Episode Title	+	
Thu	9/14	6:05 am	DTV	DVR Showcase 1	No Episode Title	+	
Thu	9/14	6:15 am	DTV	DVR Showcase 2	No Episode Title	+	
Thu	9/14	6:20 am	DTV	DVR Showcase 3	No Episode Title	+	
Fri	9/15	6:10 am	DTV	DVR Showcase 6	No Episode Title

and this is as far out as 9/23.

Checking my svclog I see


Code:


aval_file TCD_ID=3570000D038296D CALL_ID=1149019532 TIME=1158042632 AVAL_ID=0000345B00002A39 FILE_NAME=AF-standard-v62.slice.gz FILE_STATUS=IGNORE_ALREADY_HAVE SRC=plany

And there is a Judge Judy slice....


----------



## clorox

mattdb said:


> The only thing that I am seeing in my to do list is:
> And there is a Judge Judy slice....


I definitely would like a slice of that!   BOO YAH!!!  

JK


----------



## mattdb

clorox said:


> I definitely would like a slice of that!   BOO YAH!!!
> 
> JK


I want to go on record as saying, I have no clue why that is there. I can't stand those shows.


----------



## cheer

clorox said:


> I definitely would like a slice of that!   BOO YAH!!!


Oh thanks for that. I'll never be able to take enough showers such that I'll feel clean after reading that.


----------



## psywzrd

Big Daddy P said:


> My hr10-250 continually gets stuck on the negotiating portion of an attempted phone out. I hadn't tried a phone out in almost 10 months prior to this. Called D* tech support - they couldn't get it to work either. Their solution is to send out a replacement. Now I'm worried that there are no more HR10-250's and I'll be stuck with an HR20-700.
> 
> Anyone have a similar phone out problem & solve it?


Mine is having trouble dialing out too. I've always had the phone line hooked up and never had any problems dialing out until today. I can't even complete a test call (Failed: Service not answering). What's up with that?


----------



## mattdb

psywzrd said:


> Mine is having trouble dialing out too. I've always had the phone line hooked up and never had any problems dialing out until today. I can't even complete a test call (Failed: Service not answering). What's up with that?


Everyone is trying to call in and killing their system???


----------



## psywzrd

mattdb said:


> Everyone is trying to call in and killing their system???


I was thinking the same thing but I figured I'd at least be able to make a test call. I guess I was wrong...


----------



## smoberly

I was just on the phone with D* discussing another matter...while I had them on line, I asked about the upgrade. The CSR referenced some notice they had received which indicated that the upgrade was to start today for some folks and would roll out between today and the 4th of October....


----------



## thebarge

smoberly said:


> I was just on the phone with D* discussing another matter...while I had them on line, I asked about the upgrade. The CSR referenced some notice they had received which indicated that the upgrade was to start today for some folks and would roll out between today and the 4th of October....


Know what that means? I won't get it until October 4th knowing my luck


----------



## mattdb

You know, I just realized that the S3 hit the street today. I wonder if that is why they are rolling this out. If this turns out to be a farce, then S3 here I come.

Matt


----------



## no-blue-screen

they should have some kind of priority list that people can sign up for, just like Tivo did for the SA tivos. I guess I will just play the waiting game


----------



## ebonovic

mattdb said:


> You know, I just realized that the S3 hit the street today. I wonder if that is why they are rolling this out. If this turns out to be a farce, then S3 here I come.
> 
> Matt


I can guarantee you that it is not a farce....
And I know at least from the DirecTV side of things, there is no corollation between the T3 release and the 6.3 release for HR10-250.

And from a TiVo side of things.... If they could, they probably would have squashed the release of 6.3 on the HR10-250, as the folders and improved speed are going to make it difficult for people to consider dropping $800 per T3, and then the monthly service fees.


----------



## mattdb

ebonovic said:


> I can guarantee you that it is not a farce....
> And I know at least from the DirecTV side of things, there is no corollation between the T3 release and the 6.3 release for HR10-250.
> 
> And from a TiVo side of things.... If they could, they probably would have squashed the release of 6.3 on the HR10-250, as the folders and improved speed are going to make it difficult for people to consider dropping $800 per T3, and then the monthly service fees.


Good point on the TiVo side. Do you know of anyone who has gotten any slices? The NDA should be dead now.


----------



## naijai

mattdb said:


> You know, I just realized that the S3 hit the street today. I wonder if that is why they are rolling this out. If this turns out to be a farce, then S3 here I come.
> 
> Matt


i was thinking the same thing and hopefully it will be the same menu as th S3 saw it on www.hdbeat.com and man its good


----------



## Adam1115

ebonovic said:


> I can guarantee you that it is not a farce....
> And I know at least from the DirecTV side of things, there is no corollation between the T3 release and the 6.3 release for HR10-250.
> 
> And from a TiVo side of things.... If they could, they probably would have squashed the release of 6.3 on the HR10-250, as the folders and improved speed are going to make it difficult for people to consider dropping $800 per T3, and then the monthly service fees.


I was just having this conversation.. with no MRV and Networking, the HR10 with 6.3 will be very similar to the T3..

I wonder when PTVUpgrade will have the 6.3 upgrade available for download..?


----------



## screamndigit

ebonovic said:


> And from a TiVo side of things.... If they could, they probably would have squashed the release of 6.3 on the HR10-250, as the folders and improved speed are going to make it difficult for people to consider dropping $800 per T3, and then the monthly service fees.


Absolutely. I was considering a series 3 especially since I saw that they're gonna let me transfer lifetime memberships from my old series 1 (for a price) ... but now I'm gonna sit tight waiting for 6.3 to come down.


----------



## yaddayaddayadda

thebarge said:


> Know what that means? I won't get it until October 4th knowing my luck


Three weeks at max isn't too bad considering how long we've waited up to this point. Assuming this information is correct, of course.


----------



## convbcuda

ebonovic said:


> It is is, but we had a bit of a "crisis" over at DBSTalk... so I am mending a few fences.... (plus she is in the shower)


----------



## moonman

BTW.....the "infamous" missing page on D* announcing the update is back up
http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P3200006


----------



## kbohip

no-blue-screen said:


> they should have some kind of priority list that people can sign up for, just like Tivo did for the SA tivos. I guess I will just play the waiting game


Someone should e-mail Directv that "other" 6.3 upgrade thread. I can guarantee you that everyone who posted in that thread would have 6.3 on their machines by tomorrow. Directv would be too scared not to give it to us first!


----------



## BrettStah

kbohip said:


> Someone should e-mail Directv that "other" 6.3 upgrade thread. I can guarantee you that everyone who posted in that thread would have 6.3 on their machines by tomorrow. Directv would be too scared not to give it to us first!


Not everyone in that thread.


----------



## moonman

This post http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4359953&&#post4359953
say's there are differances between the original page and the new one...I did not save
the earlier one...can someone say what the diff. are???
CODESPY where are you??? That thread is locked...


----------



## kbohip

BrettStah said:


> Not everyone in that thread.


Lol, true, there are a few that would not get it at all probably.


----------



## smoberly

moonman said:


> BTW.....the "infamous" missing page on D* announcing the update is back up
> http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P3200006


How do I navigate to this page on the actual site vs. accessing via the URL in the post?


----------



## Bob_Newhart

smoberly said:


> How do I navigate to this page on the actual site vs. accessing via the URL in the post?


Look under the section for "Avoid E-Mail Fraud"



Actually, I was looking around there and couldn't find it. Curiouser and curiouser...


----------



## gruxx

moonman said:


> This post http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4359953&&#post4359953
> say's there are differances between the original page and the new one...I did not save
> the earlier one...can someone say what the diff. are???
> CODESPY where are you??? That thread is locked...


Try comparing 
http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P3200006
with this:
http://www.gammaquad.com/63/


----------



## billcoff

moonman said:


> This post http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4359953&&#post4359953
> say's there are differances between the original page and the new one...I did not save
> the earlier one...can someone say what the diff. are???
> CODESPY where are you??? That thread is locked...


Most notable difference in my opinion:
Old:
http://www.gammaquad.com/63/
Great news for customers with the DIRECTV® DVR!
Your 6.3 Software Upgrade is coming soon.
New:
http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P3200006
Great news for customers with the DIRECTV® HD DVR!
Your 6.3 Software Upgrade is coming soon.

Also NEW added:
To change Dolby Digital Settings: 
1. Select "Messages and Setup" 
2. Select "Settings" 
3. Select "Audio" 
4. Select "Dolby Digital" and "Digital Output"


----------



## gruxx

smoberly said:


> How do I navigate to this page on the actual site vs. accessing via the URL in the post?


I can't find a way. yet.

The only difference between July 3 and today is Dolby stuff:

Will any of my DVR settings be changed as a result of the upgrade?
Yes, some of your settings or preferences will be changed back to the factory default settings as a result of the upgrade. These include: "Favorite Channels," "Channels You Receive," "Spending Limits," "Clear Channel Banner Quickly" *and "Dolby Digital" recording and output.

*(same)
(same)

*To change Dolby Digital Settings:
1. Select "Messages and Setup"
2. Select "Settings"
3. Select "Audio"
4. Select "Dolby Digital" and "Digital Output" *

----
EDIT:
Billcoff and I are stupid for each other!


----------



## BrettStah

smoberly said:


> How do I navigate to this page on the actual site vs. accessing via the URL in the post?


Oh boy, here we go again!



Seriously, if anyone (not picking on smoberly here) still doesn't think the upgrade is coming, just plug in your phone line anyway, and you'll (hopefully) be pleasantly surprised within a month's time.

DirecTV's site sucks in terms of navigation and searching. I just searched for "software upgrade", and nothing was found. Not one link is found. A search for just "software" returns nothing more than various customer service agreements.

Yet if you use google to search DirecTV's site, you get all sorts of results, including links for the 6.2 upgrade that the newer DirecTivos already received, as well as the upcoming 6.3 upgrade page already posted here:
http://www.google.com/search?q=software+upgrade+site:directv.com


----------



## moonman

billcoff said:


> Most notable difference in my opinion:
> Old:
> http://www.gammaquad.com/63/
> Great news for customers with the DIRECTV® DVR!
> Your 6.3 Software Upgrade is coming soon.
> New:
> http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P3200006
> Great news for customers with the DIRECTV® HD DVR!
> Your 6.3 Software Upgrade is coming soon.
> 
> Also NEW added:
> To change Dolby Digital Settings:
> 1. Select "Messages and Setup"
> 2. Select "Settings"
> 3. Select "Audio"
> 4. Select "Dolby Digital" and "Digital Output"


----------------
Thanks very much...looks like they wanted to specify the update is for the H/D
unit & some audio menu changes...thanks..


----------



## smoberly

BrettStah said:


> Oh boy, here we go again!
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, if anyone (not picking on smoberly here) still doesn't think the upgrade is coming, just plug in your phone line anyway, and you'll (hopefully) be pleasantly surprised within a month's time.
> 
> DirecTV's site sucks in terms of navigation and searching. I just searched for "software upgrade", and nothing was found. Not one link is found. A search for just "software" returns nothing more than various customer service agreements.
> 
> Yet if you use google to search DirecTV's site, you get all sorts of results, including links for the 6.2 upgrade that the newer DirecTivos already received, as well as the upcoming 6.3 upgrade page already posted here:
> http://www.google.com/search?q=software+upgrade+site:directv.com


I absolutely believe it to be true....I can't wait...just curious how to find it directly on the D8 site...I tried searching their site with any number of combinaitons of words and phrases and couldn't find it...


----------



## FriscoJoe

smoberly said:


> I absolutely believe it to be true....I can't wait...just curious how to find it directly on the D8 site...I tried searching their site with any number of combinaitons of words and phrases and couldn't find it...


It almost seems to me that this will be sent out via email...and this page is simply the page it takes you to if you can't read HTML email...that's my theory anyway.


----------



## ACE101

Hi all, I'm new to this forum and I tried several searches and can't find anything about upgrading our HR10-250s to TiVo version 6.3. Could somebody help?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
JUST KIDDING! STOP HITTING ME!


----------



## BrettStah

smoberly said:


> I absolutely believe it to be true....I can't wait...just curious how to find it directly on the D8 site...I tried searching their site with any number of combinaitons of words and phrases and couldn't find it...


Yep, I find that DirecTV's site isn't alone (in terms of crappy searching capabilities). That's why I love google's site search feature (just end your google searches with * site:directv.com*, or whatever site you want to search).


----------



## drew2k

moonman said:


> BTW.....the "infamous" missing page on D* announcing the update is back up
> http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P3200006


Indeed. It's back up by around 56 posts or so from where you posted!


----------



## T1V0

And finally, D* CSRs are able to acknowledge whats going on. Asked 2 of them today, and they both said that all receivers should get the update between today 9/12 and 10/04.


----------



## TonyD79

ebonovic said:


> And from a TiVo side of things.... If they could, they probably would have squashed the release of 6.3 on the HR10-250, as the folders and improved speed are going to make it difficult for people to consider dropping $800 per T3, and then the monthly service fees.


Huh?

I know some people here are talking about going to the S3 rather than stick with DirecTV but most people don't change providers that quickly. Since the S3 doesn't do DirecTV, I really doubt that should be a reason for TiVo to want to kill 6.3.

Except for Tivo loyalists, more people would jump on the HR20 rather than switch to the S3 if they got tired of the slowness, etc., which would also cost TiVo money.

Think it out, Earl, you could use the same argument to say that TiVo would never upgrade their other units nor ever release the Comcast unit so they could push the S3.


----------



## tivoupgrade

TonyD79 said:


> Huh?
> 
> I know some people here are talking about going to the S3 rather than stick with DirecTV but most people don't change providers that quickly. Since the S3 doesn't do DirecTV, I really doubt that should be a reason for TiVo to want to kill 6.3.
> 
> Except for Tivo loyalists, more people would jump on the HR20 rather than switch to the S3 if they got tired of the slowness, etc., which would also cost TiVo money.
> 
> Think it out, Earl, you could use the same argument to say that TiVo would never upgrade their other units nor ever release the Comcast unit so they could push the S3.


Whether people stick with their HR10-250 units or jump to the HR20, it makes no difference to TiVo. TiVo has had no control, or interest, in what DirecTV has done with that platform and software for quite some time.

I'm sure there are those at TiVo that would prefer to see the HR10-250 die a quiet death because there is an opportunity to ultimately replace with a Series3, but I doubt there are many who care one way or the other (other than the religious ones).

The bulk of the money is NOT in the existing customer base - its in the new customers. For DirecTV, they will make more money pushing the HR20 than the HR10 (if they weren't, then they'd still be manufacturing and pushing the sales of the HR10). For TiVo, its all about standalone units...


----------



## Bananfish

T1V0 said:


> And finally, D* CSRs are able to acknowledge whats going on. Asked 2 of them today, and they both said that all receivers should get the update between today 9/12 and 10/04.


Aaaacckkk! Here I was all sure that the update was actually going to happen, and then you have to go and tell me THAT. Now that I know the CSRs say it's going to happen, doubts have crept back in all over again.


----------



## TonyD79

tivoupgrade said:


> Whether people stick with their HR10-250 units or jump to the HR20, it makes no difference to TiVo. TiVo has had no control, or interest, in what DirecTV has done with that platform and software for quite some time.


You are saying TiVo is getting no money from subs anymore to the HR10? Money is money.



tivoupgrade said:


> I'm sure there are those at TiVo that would prefer to see the HR10-250 die a quiet death because there is an opportunity to ultimately replace with a Series3, but I doubt there are many who care one way or the other (other than the religious ones).


The religion is not the point EXCEPT that more customers would just get the HR20 than go to cable with the S3. It is very tunnel visioned to think that those beyond the TiVo fanatics are going to change providers JUST because of the DVR software. And would want to incur the cost ($800 plus monthly fees) when they can basically change to the HR20 for next to nothing and no increase in monthly cost to them from the HR10.

I surely hope that the TiVo marketing folks are that dumb to think that they are going to get customers that way.

(Now if you said they are losing money on maintenance of the HR10, that would be a selling point but one SW upgrade every couple years is hardly costly.)



tivoupgrade said:


> The bulk of the money is NOT in the existing customer base - its in the new customers. For DirecTV, they will make more money pushing the HR20 than the HR10 (if they weren't, then they'd still be manufacturing and pushing the sales of the HR10). For TiVo, its all about standalone units...


You are assuming that HR10 customers (who are DirecTV customers) are going to switch just for TiVo. That is pure nonsense. There will be some, of course, but people judge providers on channels available, service, picture quality, ease of use and cost. The software the DVR is running is ancillary. (It falls under ease of use.)

It is quite naive to think that the average consumer is going to shill out $800 and switch to cable just because they don't have folders and the guide is slow.


----------



## Adam1115

smoberly said:


> How do I navigate to this page on the actual site vs. accessing via the URL in the post?


The same way you navigate to the 6.2 upgrade page on the actual site.


----------



## cheer

tivoupgrade said:


> I'm sure there are those at TiVo that would prefer to see the HR10-250 die a quiet death because there is an opportunity to ultimately replace with a Series3


Not really, other than customers that are wealthy Tivo fanatics. I couldn't even begin to justify the cost of replacing my DirecTivos with S3 units. I can't believe anyone at Tivo would be deluded enough to think this would be a common occurrence.


----------



## eddieras99

what is this??? from the directv website faq

Are all DIRECTV DVRs receiving this upgrade? 
No. DIRECTV DVR models SONY SAT-T60, PHILIPS DSR6000R and HUGHES GXCEBOT will not receive the 6.3 software upgrade.

that's bs - anyone know why that is? i of course, have the gxcebot


----------



## scottjf8

eddieras99 said:


> what is this??? from the directv website faq
> 
> Are all DIRECTV DVRs receiving this upgrade?
> No. DIRECTV DVR models SONY SAT-T60, PHILIPS DSR6000R and HUGHES GXCEBOT will not receive the 6.3 software upgrade.
> 
> that's bs - anyone know why that is? i of course, have the gxcebot


They havent updated the software on Series 1s in years and wont again... we live with it...


----------



## hiker

scottjf8 said:


> They havent updated the software on Series 1s in years and wont again... we live with it...


Actually they upgraded S1 D*TiVos to 3.5.0 back in April:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3977171&&#post3977171


----------



## rminsk

eddieras99 said:


> that's bs - anyone know why that is? i of course, have the gxcebot


The series 1 standalone TiVo has never made it past version 4.x of the software. DirecTV just upgraded the DirecTiVo series 1 to 3.5 in April which has the faster database.


----------



## BrettStah

eddieras99 said:


> what is this??? from the directv website faq
> 
> Are all DIRECTV DVRs receiving this upgrade?
> No. DIRECTV DVR models SONY SAT-T60, PHILIPS DSR6000R and HUGHES GXCEBOT will not receive the 6.3 software upgrade.
> 
> that's bs - anyone know why that is? i of course, have the gxcebot


This is an update for the HD DirecTivo (HR10-250).


----------



## chadly25

jmgonzalez said:


> Is that the trick with jumping on the turtle non-stop on the last section (stairs before the final jump) of one of the levels?


You got it. You just had to be careful not to get more than 100 or you would die very quickly. Ahhhh the good ole days of games


----------



## tivoupgrade

TonyD79 said:


> You are saying TiVo is getting no money from subs anymore to the HR10? Money is money.


Pretty sure they aren't...



TonyD79 said:


> The religion is not the point EXCEPT that more customers would just get the HR20 than go to cable with the S3. It is very tunnel visioned to think that those beyond the TiVo fanatics are going to change providers JUST because of the DVR software. And would want to incur the cost ($800 plus monthly fees) when they can basically change to the HR20 for next to nothing and no increase in monthly cost to them from the HR10.


I'm not talking about people changing providers. I think the bulk of the people willing to change providers are the enthusiasts. I think for everyone else, its just a commodity. I think you are arguing some other point - the only point I'm making is that the bottom line for DirecTV is better with the HR20 than it is with the HR10; at least they think it is.



TonyD79 said:


> I surely hope that the TiVo marketing folks are that dumb to think that they are going to get customers that way.


I don't think that TiVo is depending upon stealing DirecTV/TiVo customers (although they'd be happy to have them. I think they are attempting to appeal to the enthusiast in the growing standalone DVR sector by offering a differentiated product. The jury is out on whether they can pull it off. I am biased in that this was the SGI strategy many years ago when their market was becoming commoditized. It did not work for them. Lets hope that TiVo learned from that (given that they were founded by SGI folks).



TonyD79 said:


> (Now if you said they are losing money on maintenance of the HR10, that would be a selling point but one SW upgrade every couple years is hardly costly.)


Not sure who you mean by "they." If they==TiVo then any maintenance updates they've provided to DirecTV are under contractual obligations or because DirecTV paid for them. If they==DirecTV, well, its a cost of doing business to provide a minimum level of support for a period of time.

Again, not really sure what point you are arguing - the point I was making in my previous post is that I don't think TiVo cares one way or the other about the enthusiasts in the DirecTV customer-base who might or might not jump ship to pick up a Series3. I think that what they DO care about is the growing standalone DVR market that exists in a variety of cable marketplaces and that they are hoping that there are enough folks out there who want a higher-end solution that they are willing to pay additional $ for.

The point I'll make know is that its not clear to me (as a stockholder) that they will be able to pull it off.



TonyD79 said:


> You are assuming that HR10 customers (who are DirecTV customers) are going to switch just for TiVo. That is pure nonsense. There will be some, of course, but people judge providers on channels available, service, picture quality, ease of use and cost. The software the DVR is running is ancillary. (It falls under ease of use.)


No I'm not. I'm essentially agreeing with what you are saying here, other than your false accusation.



TonyD79 said:


> It is quite naive to think that the average consumer is going to shill out $800 and switch to cable just because they don't have folders and the guide is slow.


I agree with you there, but I think you are arguing with the wrong guy...


----------



## inet22

I have been monitoring this thread waiting for someone to post the news about actually receiving the 6.3 slices and checking for the MRV code. Now with S3 being available its even harder waiting. From my prospective I dont want to invest 800.00 per unit but I do want HDTV PRVs and I do want MRV. Although its not cheap moving to the S3; watching recorded TV is something I do everyday of my life, so when I think about all the things I do spend money on and then I think how much time I spend watching TV, its worth it to me. I guess Im going to give it another week to see if 6.3 has what Im looking for in a PVR and if it doesnt deliver than it looks like the S3 is the way to go.


----------



## Bananfish

rminsk said:


> The series 1 standalone TiVo has never made it past version 4.x of the software. DirecTV just upgraded the DirecTiVo series 1 to 3.5 in April which has the faster database.


I believe that the three models asked about (the Sony SAT-T60, Phillips DSR6000R and the Hughes GXCEBOT) are all DirecTiVo series 1 boxes. At the very least, I know the GXCEBOT is a DirecTiVo because I have one in my bedroom. And no, it doesn't have folders, and I don't expect it ever will.


----------



## phox_mulder

eddieras99 said:


> what is this??? from the directv website faq
> 
> Are all DIRECTV DVRs receiving this upgrade?
> No. DIRECTV DVR models SONY SAT-T60, PHILIPS DSR6000R and HUGHES GXCEBOT will not receive the 6.3 software upgrade.
> 
> that's bs - anyone know why that is? i of course, have the gxcebot


Of course they won't be getting the upgrade, as the headline of the DirecTV page says thus:


DIRECTV® said:


> *Great news for customers with the DIRECTV® HD DVR!
> Your 6.3 Software Upgrade is coming soon*


The DirecTV R10 DVR won't be getting it either, nor will any other Series 2 DirecTV DVR, as they aren't *DIRECTV® HD DVRs!*



phox


----------



## jnangano

thebarge said:


> Know what that means? I won't get it until October 4th knowing my luck


Yeah, I can see it now...

Halfway thru the season premiere of Lost...

Please wait while you system is upgraded....


----------



## Dssturbo1

i prefer the 6.3 upgrade over lost anyday. but get your point


----------



## vernsh

I'll believe it when I get it.


----------



## efm

Big Daddy P said:


> My hr10-250 continually gets stuck on the negotiating portion of an attempted phone out. I hadn't tried a phone out in almost 10 months prior to this. Called D* tech support - they couldn't get it to work either. Their solution is to send out a replacement. Now I'm worried that there are no more HR10-250's and I'll be stuck with an HR20-700.
> 
> Anyone have a similar phone out problem & solve it?


both my hr10 and my old stand-alone S1 started developed this problem after many years phoning in without problems. after a few calls, i finally solved this by using a dsl filter on the phone jack into which the tivos connected...no problems since.

efm


----------



## aaronwt

The DirecTiVos are SD. I will be replacing my HD DirecTiVos with the S3. If BB would hurry up and get them here locally I can get them with 3 years no interest. So I'll get at least 2, maybe 3.


----------



## MikeE.

inet22 said:


> I have been monitoring this thread waiting for someone to post the news about actually receiving the 6.3 slices and checking for the MRV code. Now with S3 being available its even harder waiting. From my prospective I dont want to invest 800.00 per unit but I do want HDTV PRVs and I do want MRV. Although its not cheap moving to the S3; watching recorded TV is something I do everyday of my life, so when I think about all the things I do spend money on and then I think how much time I spend watching TV, its worth it to me. I guess Im going to give it another week to see if 6.3 has what Im looking for in a PVR and if it doesnt deliver than it looks like the S3 is the way to go.


If you place importance on MRV then your wait isn't over yet - stand alone TiVo S3 doesn't have it either.


----------



## TallGuy

double said:


> Vonage Settings
> in the dial prefix box enter: 2122773895, this is a new york # maybe manhatten i cant remember
> 
> in the call waiting prefix box enter: *99,,*79,,#034 i dont know what the first two numbers do but the #034 is to lower the baud rate of the modem.
> 
> tone
> off
> off
> 
> leave whatever dial in # you have alone. after i got this to connect i tried to get the 212 # in the dial in # box and remove it from the dial in prefix box to no avail. i was able to dial in and retrieve #s for 212 but when i selected it and deleted the # out of the prefix box it quit working.
> 
> try this three or four times, if it doesnt connect log on to your vonage account and set bandwidth saver to 90kbps. and also enable your line for fax capability.
> 
> my tivos are on second line from vonage box which is a fax line (small business plan). i did not have to change any info on vonage account, but since the line i have mine hooked to is already set up for faxes you guys might need to go through those last steps
> 
> since i did this i have a 99% reliability on forced and scheduled calls.


Has anyone gotten this to work? I would love some codes to get my HR10-250 to work with Vonage. No successful call in 113 days at this point. The SAT-T60 calls in fine on the same Vonage line.

Why would the prefix be 2122773895? If it's dialing New York first, wouldn't it need a 1 in front of it?

Whoever is a guru of this, let's figure this out and share so we can get our stinkin' 6.3 at some point...thanks in advance


----------



## Adam1115

TallGuy said:


> Has anyone gotten this to work? I would love some codes to get my HR10-250 to work with Vonage. No successful call in 113 days at this point. The SAT-T60 calls in fine on the same Vonage line.
> 
> Why would the prefix be 2122773895? If it's dialing New York first, wouldn't it need a 1 in front of it?
> 
> Whoever is a guru of this, let's figure this out and share so we can get our stinkin' 6.3 at some point...thanks in advance


You are giving yourself brain damange. Seriously, give up. Use PPP through the internet, it's NOT hard, wordks EVERY time. I have packet8, dialing in with the modem doesn't work. PPP works great.


----------



## TallGuy

OK. I thought I knew almost everything about Tivos, except for the hacking/Linux stuff, but I will have to find out how to do the PPP stuff when I have time to research it... if anyone has a link, that would be awesome.


----------



## myfins1

TallGuy said:


> OK. I thought I knew almost everything about Tivos, except for the hacking/Linux stuff, but I will have to find out how to do the PPP stuff when I have time to research it... if anyone has a link, that would be awesome.


http://www.tivohelp.com/archive/tivohelp.swiki.net/45.html

This helped me with PPP. I have vonage as well. I couldnt get anything to work. This helped me. If you have a tivo serial cable you can do PPP. Or you need to make yourself one, buy one or whatever.

As a note, somewhere else I read that you might need to assign 2 ip addresses in the IP settings page when you create the incoming connections. I tried letting my DHCP server assign it and it wouldn't. So when I assigned it a range of IPs it worked. You need to use a range you know your DHCP is not using. And it needs to have at least 2. I used 192.168.1.100 to 192.168.1.110 and it worked.


----------



## kbohip

Adam1115 said:


> You are giving yourself brain damange. Seriously, give up. Use PPP through the internet, it's NOT hard, wordks EVERY time. I have packet8, dialing in with the modem doesn't work. PPP works great.


My HR10-250 dials in to the New York number everytime and I'm using Vonage. I've forced a call once a day for the last week in anticipation of getting the 6.3 software and it's not had a problem once.

Don't give up Tallguy, the HR10-250 CAN call in to the mothership with Vonage!

Here are the settings that work for me:

Dial in number - 389-1505
Prefix - *99,12122773895,,,,
Call waiting - *70
Tone
Phone available - On
Dial tone detect - On

A few things you should also know. Right now I'm using Adelphia (Comcast?) Premier HSI. I've noticed that with Premier my dial ins with both my HR10 and R-10 Tivo's work better. They did dial in 80% of the time with the regular speed HSI though just fine.

Now maybe you can answer a question for me Tallguy, where is the guide data for channel 5-1 for the HR10-250?


----------



## Onazuka

TallGuy said:


> Has anyone gotten this to work? I would love some codes to get my HR10-250 to work with Vonage. No successful call in 113 days at this point. The SAT-T60 calls in fine on the same Vonage line.
> 
> Why would the prefix be 2122773895? If it's dialing New York first, wouldn't it need a 1 in front of it?
> 
> Whoever is a guru of this, let's figure this out and share so we can get our stinkin' 6.3 at some point...thanks in advance


My HR10-250 and Vonage work great. I don't even need to use all these codes and the NYC numbers. I just setup my HR10-250 like I have a regular phone line and it woks. I would not get involved with the PPP scheme, you shouldn't have to do all that. I have Comcast with 768K upload which helps. I also had the LinkSys PAP 2 phone adaptor which harldy worked and was a ppiece of crap. I replaced it with the new D-Link phone adaptor and everything works great.


----------



## Stevesreed

TallGuy said:


> OK. I thought I knew almost everything about Tivos, except for the hacking/Linux stuff, but I will have to find out how to do the PPP stuff when I have time to research it... if anyone has a link, that would be awesome.


If you have a Mac ppp works great too:

google "osxhax tivo ppp" (sorry, I cannot post link for some reason...)

I connect to my old G4 Powerbook every month to get rid of the nag messages.

In adition to a Tivo serial cable (from 9thtee) you'll need a USB to serial adaptor.


----------



## mattdb

No updates on any of my three units.


----------



## fjwagner

I am guessing that the updates wont start until we either get an email or a letter. If I recall, the last round of updates on some of the older machines (cant remember the version or model numbers) happened after a mailing. I have not received anything official regarding our HR10's. Fred


----------



## tivoupgrade

cheer said:


> Not really, other than customers that are wealthy Tivo fanatics. I couldn't even begin to justify the cost of replacing my DirecTivos with S3 units. I can't believe anyone at Tivo would be deluded enough to think this would be a common occurrence.


You took what I said out of context. My point was that if there were any folks like that there, that they are likely small in number. Yes, if its a critical portion of their strategy to replace DirecTiVo's with standalone TiVos, they have big problems.

I did qualify what I said about the fact that its new customers that are important to both of these folks... (DirecTV and TiVo)


----------



## tazzmission

Onazuka said:


> My HR10-250 and Vonage work great. I don't even need to use all these codes and the NYC numbers. I just setup my HR10-250 like I have a regular phone line and it woks. I would not get involved with the PPP scheme, you shouldn't have to do all that. I have Comcast with 768K upload which helps. I also had the LinkSys PAP 2 phone adaptor which harldy worked and was a ppiece of crap. I replaced it with the new D-Link phone adaptor and everything works great.


What router do you use?

I have Adelphia HSI with their Motorola cable modem, a D-Link VTA and a Linksys WRT54G. I need to do the NYC dialin stuff for my HR10-250's to call in over Vonage.


----------



## cheer

tivoupgrade said:


> You took what I said out of context. My point was that if there were any folks like that there, that they are likely small in number.


My apologies; I misunderstood. I think we're on the same page, here.


----------



## Adam1115

Onazuka said:


> I would not get involved with the PPP scheme, you shouldn't have to do all that.


What's wrong with PPP? Why do you call it a scheme?? Do "All" what? Make a cable once and set a dial prefix, it took me 15 minutes...

My point wasn't that it WON'T WORK with Vonage, just that it's faster and easier to set up PPP then screwing around with all of these dial up numbers, calling long distance, etc. (I'm sure not EVERYONE has the unlimited plan..) Also, even if you do get connected it's likely only to be at 9600-19,200, vs 115,200 with PPP.


----------



## tivoupgrade

cheer said:


> My apologies; I misunderstood. I think we're on the same page, here.


Thx. I think so too; I just hope they are, as well. I've seen some pretty bad perspectives/strategies in Silicon Valley so I hope they really do have a clue as how they are going to make money moving forward...


----------



## cheer

tivoupgrade said:


> Thx. I think so too; I just hope they are, as well. I've seen some pretty bad perspectives/strategies in Silicon Valley so I hope they really do have a clue as how they are going to make money moving forward...


As do I. On the other hand, Tivo and profitability have been, at best, distant acquaintances. I'm sort of leaning to what a few others have said: their future is probably as a software OEM for providers. Thanks to their patent portfolio, they can offer things that nobody else can, and if the cablecos are successful at charging a premium for this, and/or if the cablecos are successful at using the Tivo features as a differentiator from their competitors, then more MSOs will sign up.

I really don't think the standalone market is long for this world -- as providers start to give DVRs to consumers cheaply or, in some cases, free (U-Verse, for example) Tivo's long struggle of convincing the general public of the added value of their boxes will only grow more difficult.


----------



## JoeSchueller

Interesting how this turned into a discussion of the future of TiVo. Since we're that far off, I'll weigh in that I don't think TiVo will survive, and I think D* and the cable-co's are in for a bit of a wake up call from our friends in Cupertino. Stevie J already has more iTunes users than TiVo and if I could convert all my season passes to iTunes subscriptions and watch them seamlessly on my PC, iPod and iTV box, I'm pretty happy about it. Yes, I need a solution for live events, but Apple looks like they're setting themselves up to do to TV networks what they did to radio. TiVo's best (and only) chance of survival is to find their way back in to the hearts of the cable and sat providers to ensure D*, TWC, and Comcast's DVR interface can even hold a candle to Apple's content management. If the content providers start giving Stevie J all he content he desires, and he owns the whole pipeline of distribution and consumption devices, look out. Given Disney is an early iTunes adopter and ESPN is part of the Disney universe, how shocking would it be to see ESPN360 work particularly well on the iTV box, thus solving the biggest live-event need. I know TiVo lovers are watching the HR20 like a hawk, but they may be best off looking at the new iTunes interface for their biggest competition.


----------



## kbohip

Adam1115 said:


> What's wrong with PPP? Why do you call it a scheme?? Do "All" what? Make a cable once and set a dial prefix, it took me 15 minutes...
> 
> My point wasn't that it WON'T WORK with Vonage, just that it's faster and easier to set up PPP then screwing around with all of these dial up numbers, calling long distance, etc. (I'm sure not EVERYONE has the unlimited plan..) Also, even if you do get connected it's likely only to be at 9600-19,200, vs 115,200 with PPP.


For me PPP is pretty much impossible to set up. My HR10 is 50' away from my computer! I don't think they make those cables that long, and if they did, I know they'd be expensive. If my Tivo was next to my computer, I'd probably give it a shot though.


----------



## ebonovic

Sorry....

I have looked over the iTunes/iMovies stuff... and just don't see it.

1 reason why iPod was so popular it was "music based". You can just plug the head phones in, and do your thing... work out, walk around the house, commute, office ect...

The same thing can't really be done with "video".... even working out, a 3" screen is just going to be too small for your eyes to adjust too while moving around...
You can't watch a movie while driving, nor even at the office in most cases.


The "settop" VOD service is intresting, but if you are a subscriber to DirecTV, Dish, Comcast with DVRs... and most of those services are going to have VOD services as well, including feature films.

Then include companies like Akimbo into the discussion, with Microsoft Media Center and stuff like that.....

I don't see iMovies being the same splash hit as iTunes....

As I was trying to explain to my wife last night.... Even with the best video compression technology, you won't be able to have 10,000 videos on your portable iPod... especial those that are silcone based memory (Vs hard drives).

And paying $14.95 for an iTune version of the DVD movie, with no extras...
Sorry... I'll pay the $16.95 (during release week) for the full DVD movie, with the extras, that I can use in my Laptop, Portable DVD Player, Car DVD Player, XBOX360, PS3, and standard DVD Player... all with out having to worry about DRM's or having an authorized Apple product.

And this is comming from a technology junkie...


Yah... I know... Off topic, but we need something to bye time until the upgrade actually starts to install.


----------



## wgeclipse

Its just a headphone cable. I have three twenty-five footers hooked together, no issues.


----------



## PJO1966

ebonovic said:


> Yah... I know... Off topic, but we need something to bye time until the upgrade actually starts to install.


Which will be when exactly?


----------



## ebonovic

PJO1966 said:


> Which will be when exactly?


If I had an exact date/time... you would have it


----------



## whsbuss

Quick question on the upgrade:

Is it confirmed that native resolution is not supported?


----------



## ebonovic

whsbuss said:


> Quick question on the upgrade:
> 
> Is it confirmed that native resolution is not supported?


Confirmed? No

Chances of it being there very very low.


----------



## whsbuss

ebonovic said:


> Confirmed? No
> 
> Chances of it being there very very low.


Thanks.


----------



## mattdb

Man, so nobody on this board got the slices. Wow.


----------



## minorthr

mattdb said:


> Man, so nobody on this board got the slices. Wow.


I've been working all day and have not had a chance to look at it yet so maybe I got them no idea.


----------



## newsposter

mattdb said:


> Man, so nobody on this board got the slices. Wow.


Hey i'll stop at the candy store and get some orange, watermelon and grape if you are that desperate for those slices.


----------



## mattdb

newsposter said:


> Hey i'll stop at the candy store and get some orange, watermelon and grape if you are that desperate for those slices.


My three favorites. Be sure *not* to get seedless and concord grapes!


----------



## SpoonsJTD

mattdb said:


> Man, so nobody on this board got the slices. Wow.


If I understand it correctly, everyone will get the slices at the same time, right? There's no way to selectively send data from a satellite, they send it, we all get it.  Isn't that the point of the phone call? Everybody gets the slices, the phone call determines which receivers activate them. So if no one on the board has the slices yet, that means the slices haven't been sent, and nobody, on this board or otherwise, has them yet.


----------



## ebonovic

It is "possible" that the HR10 may not "accept" the slices.... even though they are in the data stream..

So yes... the slices are in the stream, and every unit will "see them", doesn't mean that they take them and save them to the hard drive.


----------



## etsolow

Why might a particular unit not accept the slices? Just curious...


----------



## newsposter

doesn't like the flavor? {shrugs}


----------



## Ereth

Hey, I just remembered something.

My HR10-250 and my Pioneer Elite Receiver don't like each other. That is, if I let the HR10-250 send Dolby Digital over the optical out, when it switches from a non-DD signal to a DD signal, it sends such a burst that my Receiver turns off (I'm guessing to protect itself). The other DTivos don't do that, only the HR10-250. So I had to disable DD because I got tired of turning my receiver back on.

Any chance that is fixed in this upgrade?


----------



## JoeSchueller

Earl, you are the man, and between 6.3 info and HR20 info, I owe you a debt of gratitude, but I have to disagree.

You average consumer can't spell DRM . They aren't going to care if it doesn't work outside Apple's world. They just know it looks nice inside. I also think Stevie is smart enough to know that TV is where it is at for them, movies are Sexy, but TV will bring subscribers in the long run. Watchdog video on an i Pod is lame, I agree. That's why they need iTV to work. It extends the content distro model and gets them in the living room.


----------



## SpoonsJTD

ebonovic said:


> It is "possible" that the HR10 may not "accept" the slices.... even though they are in the data stream..
> 
> So yes... the slices are in the stream, and every unit will "see them", doesn't mean that they take them and save them to the hard drive.


Is this based on any specific knowledge of operation or observed behavior? My main point was that the fact that no one on the board had gotten them yet isn't some kind of anomaly, it just means that the slices haven't been sent yet. It won't be a trickle of 'I got them now' -- it'll be an explosion of everybody seeing them at the same time, whatever mechanism preventing slices from being saved notwithstanding.


----------



## hiker

etsolow said:


> Why might a particular unit not accept the slices? Just curious...


It might have something to do with being in a specific "group".
There is a discussion of the upgrade process here.


----------



## chris_h

ebonovic said:


> Sorry....
> 
> 1 reason why iPod was so popular it was "music based". You can just plug the head phones in, and do your thing... work out, walk around the house, commute, office ect...
> 
> The same thing can't really be done with "video".... even working out, a 3" screen is just going to be too small for your eyes to adjust too while moving around...


I think you need to visualize something closer to the eyeballs. I think that even us big screen "fill my field of vision" junkies would go for that. Not to be worn while driving though.


----------



## Adam1115

kbohip said:


> For me PPP is pretty much impossible to set up. My HR10 is 50' away from my computer! I don't think they make those cables that long, and if they did, I know they'd be expensive. If my Tivo was next to my computer, I'd probably give it a shot though.


So is mine.

20' headphone extension cable, cut female end off, wired to 75' 4 wire phone cord. Then, it's connected to a RJ-11 to DB9 adapter on my computer.

It's three wires, you can hook it to cat 5 too if you like...


----------



## etsolow

I went the other route: bring the PC to the TiVo. 'course that's easier with a laptop and wireless!


----------



## packerowner

etsolow said:


> I went the other route: bring the PC to the TiVo. 'course that's easier with a laptop and wireless!


Just make sure that you disable the "Local Area Connect" for your cable NIC if it doesn't seem to connect. It took me a long time to relalise that it was trying route out using the Cable NIC and not the wireless.


----------



## fjwagner

I called DTV today about another matter, but asked about 6.3. She explicity said that the roll-out started the 12th and would continue through the 5th of October. She looked that up on her computer, so I dont think she was making it up. Fred


----------



## kbohip

ebonovic said:


> It is "possible" that the HR10 may not "accept" the slices.... even though they are in the data stream..
> 
> So yes... the slices are in the stream, and every unit will "see them", doesn't mean that they take them and save them to the hard drive.


If mine did that, I'd give it a damn good thrashing!


----------



## iwantmyhdmitv

I don't know how many D* subscribers use HR10's.

BUT if we assume there are 50,000 nationwide, AND if we assume that 10% of them get the slices stored on their hard drives today, AND there are 10 guys w/ hacked units searchin' for slices who would report it (promptly) to one of the forums, then there's a 10% chance it will get reported by one person.

Which means there's a 90% chance it won't.

Oh, and if we assume that the rollout occurs evenly over the next 23 days (until Oct 5th), then about 4.3% of the boxes get it each day.

Anyone with better knowledge of statistics and/or the actual numbers used above, feel free to craft your own prediction !


----------



## SpoonsJTD

iwantmyhdmitv said:


> I don't know how many D* subscribers use HR10's.
> 
> BUT if we assume there are 50,000 nationwide, AND if we assume that 10% of them get the slices stored on their hard drives today, AND there are 10 guys w/ hacked units searchin' for slices who would report it (promptly) to one of the forums, then there's a 10% chance it will get reported.
> 
> Which means there's a 90% chance it won't.
> 
> Anyone with better knowledge of statistics and/or the actual numbers use above, feel free to craft your own prediction !


Actually, by your numbers, the chance is much better than 10%. If each of those 10 guys has a 10% chance of getting it, than each has a 90% chance of not getting it. .9^10 = 35% chance that none of the ten gets it, meaning 65% chance at least one of them gets it. The 50000 is a bit of a red herring -- it means nothing to the probability.

I'm guessing that the percentage that stores the slices is much greater than 10%, so that number probably goes up quite a bit. Now, I have no idea about the ten guys with hacked tivos who would report it, so the probability of it getting reported is a bit hard to estimate.

IOW, your 10% is quite a bit off based on your numbers and I am too wishy-washy to make up my own.


----------



## chris_h

"The doctors say it's fifty-fifty, but there is only a ten percent chance of that"

Name that movie.


----------



## Regina

chris_h said:


> "The doctors say it's fifty-fifty, but there is only a ten percent chance of that"
> 
> Name that movie.


Naked Gun, of course! 

Click here for more memorable quotes! :up: :up:

Now..every time I call D* they tell me I am in their A-number 1 customer group or some such nonsense...d'you think that means I get 6.3 first?  Or last...after they work the bugs out?


----------



## iwantmyhdmitv

SpoonsJTD said:


> Actually, by your numbers, the chance is much better than 10%. If each of those 10 guys has a 10% chance of getting it, than each has a 90% chance of not getting it. .9^10 = 35% chance that none of the ten gets it, meaning 65% chance at least one of them gets it. The 50000 is a bit of a red herring -- it means nothing to the probability.
> 
> I'm guessing that the percentage that stores the slices is much greater than 10%, so that number probably goes up quite a bit. Now, I have no idea about the ten guys with hacked tivos who would report it, so the probability of it getting reported is a bit hard to estimate.
> 
> IOW, your 10% is quite a bit off based on your numbers and I am too wishy-washy to make up my own.


Ummm, but it's not 100% certain that the "ten guys" have a 10% chance of getting it, because not all of them are necessarily in "the group of the day". Therefore, the total pool of HR10's would be a parameter.

I agree with your algorithm otherwise. It's been 28 years since my BSEE (Berkeley), and I wasn't no big mathemetician then!


----------



## nc88keyz

ok my hd tivo has a yellow light on the front, the navigation bar is locked on the screen and the time isnt moving, its also recording on the other tuner. remote is completely unresponsive, and tivo web is down, telnet and ftp is up and running. Is it upgrading by any chance. Nothing is showing up with. Just the same software version. What have I done !!!!

echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh

crossing fingers for upgrade


----------



## nc88keyz

Well....it just rebooted. 

Sounds like an update maybe  

my only regret is the other is unplugged right now due to some rewiring.


----------



## rminsk

That is not a software upgrade. That is most likely a failing drive. A software update has a screen of the TiVo Guy during the update process.


----------



## Mark Lopez

nc88keyz said:


> Well....it just rebooted.
> 
> Sounds like an update maybe


Or a broken Tivo.  It should only reboot on it's own due to an update at ~2:00am


----------



## nc88keyz

just because i dont post on here a lot doesnt mean i am a computer newbie. I highly doubt the drive is going bad. Its a brand new seagate, and i ran tests on it before installing it. However there is always the chance i suppose. Good thing there is a 5 year warranty as seagate is the only drive i will buy these days.


----------



## willardcpa

iwantmyhdmitv said:


> ....I wasn't no big mathemetician then!


Must have been an English major?


----------



## Plugplay

screamndigit said:


> Absolutely. I was considering a series 3 especially since I saw that they're gonna let me transfer lifetime memberships from my old series 1 (for a price)


Where did you hear this? If this is true, that would be great!


----------



## rminsk

nc88keyz said:


> just because i dont post on here a lot doesnt mean i am a computer newbie. I highly doubt the drive is going bad.


The symptoms you posted pointed to a failing hard drive


----------



## ebonovic

Plugplay said:


> Where did you hear this? If this is true, that would be great!


Check the TiVo Series 3 forum...
That came out last week that you will be able to transfer lifetimes.


----------



## Plugplay

ebonovic said:


> Check the TiVo Series 3 forum...
> That came out last week that you will be able to transfer lifetimes.


Found the info...

http://www.tivo.com/2.0.3hdDvr.plt.asp

Thanks


----------



## iwantmyhdmitv

Plugplay said:


> Where did you hear this? If this is true, that would be great!


I got an email from [email protected] stating the same thing.
"For a price" translates to $199. Wow, what a deal! I can get one lifetime membership for the price of two


----------



## Runch Machine

Just be sure you buy the new HD Tivo from Tivo and not from a retailer. If you buy from a retailer you won't be able to transfer lifetime.


----------



## petejones1

Got it!

Directory listing of /SwSystem 
Name Type Id Date Time Size 
3.1.5f-01-2-357 tyDb 206180 03/25/05 12:10 700 
6.3-01-2-357 tyDb 537177 09/14/06 02:45 768 
ACTIVE tyDb 206180 03/25/05 12:10 700 

No phone is plugged in, so maybe I'll try that slicer thing from PTVupgrade.


----------



## WeKnSmith

The primary concern I had with 6.3 was whether or not 30 second skip would still exist. They answer is yes it does. 

I don't have time to investigate all of the new menu options, but there is definitely some new stuff in the menu. Under Settings > Audio it has "Audio DRC" (dynamic range control). Don't recall ever seeing that one before. If it does exist it is in a different place in 3.5.


----------



## fasTLane

Menu speed better?


----------



## ElVee

Will folders only take effect on recordings made after the update? Or will already recorded shows be re-grouped in folders after the update?

Thanks!


----------



## Anubys

ElVee said:


> Will folders only take effect on recordings made after the update? Or will already recorded shows be re-grouped in folders after the update?
> 
> Thanks!


folders will group everything on your now playing list...regardless of when they were recorded...


----------



## AstroDad

2 units, no love for me yet


----------



## HofstraJet

Also can convert Dolby Digital to PCM with 6.3.


----------



## stumacdo

For those of us who aren't connected to phone lines, what's the best way to force this upgrade ?


----------



## rbreding

The slices have come down. Sitting on the box right now.

 6.3-01-2-357 tyDb 1055758 09/14/06 07:43 768


----------



## sluciani

Fullcourt81 said:


> Great news, Earl.
> Everybody, remember that when your box gets the upgrade, that you have to enter the 30 second skip code, and whatever else you use, again. The box resets itself.
> 
> The series 2 boxes have a code for displaying the info about a program on the top of the screen when selected in the now playing list.
> 
> It is thumbs up, thumbs down, thumbs up, 7,8.
> 
> I don't know if this will work in 6.3, or if it is already coded in the new upgrade.


Unfortunately, this doesn't seem to work with 6.3 on my HR-10. Too bad. It's a great feature.

/steve


----------



## ZippythePinHead

WeKnSmith said:


> Under Settings > Audio it has "Audio DRC" (dynamic range control).


Could this possibly have anything to do with the volume control on HD channels? I'm sick of getting blown out of the room when ever I switch from an HD channel to a SD channel.


----------



## ebonovic

Sweet!!!!!! :d


----------



## SpoonsJTD

There is 100% probability that someone on this board will have posted that they got the slices by the time I click 'Submit'.


----------



## newsposter

you know it's bad when you tell your wife to check for pending restart throughout the day 

so earl....you have this yet?


----------



## MisterEd

Where can the "slicer thing" be found ??


petejones1 said:


> Got it!
> 
> Directory listing of /SwSystem
> Name Type Id Date Time Size
> 3.1.5f-01-2-357 tyDb 206180 03/25/05 12:10 700
> 6.3-01-2-357 tyDb 537177 09/14/06 02:45 768
> ACTIVE tyDb 206180 03/25/05 12:10 700
> 
> No phone is plugged in, so maybe I'll try that slicer thing from PTVupgrade.


----------



## TallGuy

kbohip said:


> My HR10-250 dials in to the New York number everytime and I'm using Vonage. I've forced a call once a day for the last week in anticipation of getting the 6.3 software and it's not had a problem once.
> 
> Don't give up Tallguy, the HR10-250 CAN call in to the mothership with Vonage!
> 
> Here are the settings that work for me:
> 
> Dial in number - 389-1505
> Prefix - *99,12122773895,,,,
> Call waiting - *70
> Tone
> Phone available - On
> Dial tone detect - On
> 
> A few things you should also know. Right now I'm using Adelphia (Comcast?) Premier HSI. I've noticed that with Premier my dial ins with both my HR10 and R-10 Tivo's work better. They did dial in 80% of the time with the regular speed HSI though just fine.
> 
> Now maybe you can answer a question for me Tallguy, where is the guide data for channel 5-1 for the HR10-250?


Crap, I was really hoping that would work, but the TiVo still hung up on the "Negotiating" step...my settings were exactly the same as yours except for the 7-digit dial-in number which was still my old number, because I can't connect to retrieve any new numbers...

As for our guide data problem in Colorado Springs with 5-1, I just posted some more in the Colorado Springs thread... I'm convinced that a group of us needs to continue to poke Zap2It, Tribune Media Services, DirecTV and KOAA until we get someone with a clue... http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=8427153#post8427153
AARRGGHH...

If I have to go the route of the PPP cable, is this the right cable to buy? I'm not that interested in making my own... http://www.9thtee.com/tivo-dthd.htm then page down 3-4 times:
TIVONMCABLE TiVo Null Modem Serial Cable - 10' Long $7.95


----------



## TallGuy

Can you set your own folder names and move your own shows into the folder - or do they only group by show name? I would love to have a folder called "Demo HD Shows" and get about 10 different programs off my Now Playing list. Would also be useful for "Husband's good shows", "Wife's goofy shows", etc...


----------



## thepackfan

TallGuy said:


> Can you set your own folder names and move your own shows into the folder - or do they only group by show name? I would love to have a folder called "Demo HD Shows" and get about 10 different programs off my Now Playing list. Would also be useful for "Husband's good shows", "Wife's goofy shows", etc...


Only Show names on 6.3. I also wish there was a little more even if only by category.


----------



## JaserLet

On which screen will it say "pending restart" ?


----------



## muzzymate

ZippythePinHead said:


> Could this possibly have anything to do with the volume control on HD channels? I'm sick of getting blown out of the room when ever I switch from an HD channel to a SD channel.


I really hope so! There's nothing more annoying than flipping through my local channels and going back and forth between being blasted and barely being able to hear.

Hooray! Happy 6.3 day!

Can someone who has gotten this see if there is the Zoom feature in the Aspect Correction from the Series 3 in there? I would love that for my SD 16x9 shows (a la Battlestar Galactica).


----------



## AstroDad

JaserLet said:


> On which screen will it say "pending restart" ?


On the phone screen under settings.


----------



## etsolow

Bah, no 6.3 for me yet!


----------



## LlamaLarry

AstroDad said:


> On the phone screen under settings.


May also appear under the phone info on System Information.


----------



## Big Daddy P

Thought I had the upgrade. I made a daily call early this am, and it was connected for about an hour downloading. When it finished, the sys info screen said pending restart. I forced a restart and a screen came up that said it was doing a Tivo software upgrade. After it finished, and live tv came up, nothung was changed! What happened here? Software version is still the 3.1 version!

Anyone?


----------



## Pab Sungenis

stumacdo said:


> For those of us who aren't connected to phone lines, what's the best way to force this upgrade ?


You can't unless you're hacked (zipper or otherwise). Or take your box over to a friend's house and make the call there.


----------



## dimented

Pab Sungenis said:


> You can't unless you're hacked (zipper or otherwise). Or take your box over to a friend's house and make the call there.


Speaking of not being hooked up to a phone line. Is there any way to tell if you have the download so you know it is time to go to a friends house and force the call? On a nonhacked reciever.


----------



## bxs122

Anyone use 'The Slicer' with this latest update??
I purchased and installed Slicer but am at work now and won't have a chance to try until tonight.


----------



## BrettStah

dimented said:


> Speaking of not being hooked up to a phone line. Is there any way to tell if you have the download so you know it is time to go to a friends house and force the call? On a nonhacked reciever.


You can always wait until October 5th or later, if the October 4th date mentioned above as the end of the rollout period is accurate.


----------



## jasch

I briefly checked the IDL files. While I am no expert on the matter, I did see entries for the DVD stuff, Music and Photos, etc. I have no idea if that means that MRV is in there, but it seems they didn't take anything out from 4.x or 5.x versions.

Again, as a disclaimer, take this with a grain of salt. I have no idea what to look for in those files.


----------



## PJO1966

Installing Software now. I've seen a few posts from people who still had 3.1 after all this. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Graphics

WELL AT 11:57AM JUST NOW MY MESSAGE UNDER PHONE SAYS:

You cannot begin a call or change dialing options because the last update is still in progress. If the recorder seems stuck during a call, see hone Troubleshooting." However, note that "Housekeeping" can take hours if recent calls have not completed. Also, "Pending Restart" means the call is complete but the Recorder is waiting to restart at 2:00 to update to a new software version. 

So I guess...I'll wait till Friday..


----------



## PJO1966

PJO1966 said:


> Installing Software now. I've seen a few posts from people who still had 3.1 after all this. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


Loaded perfectly... I know people had said that the menus were faster than before. I just wasn't prepared for how fast they are. Jumping from menu to menu is unbelievable. Folders and speed, that wasn't too much to ask, was it?

:up:


----------



## newsposter

has anyone put it on 2 HD channels and tried to change order of SP (having over 50ish SP of course)


----------



## MisterEd

Not that I'm peeking, but mine is a lot bigger then yours. 

Anyone know what the ACTUAL size of the file is? Or doesn't size matter as long as TiVo knows how to use it?

3.1.5f-01-2-357 tyDb 40230 09/21/05 11:34 700 
6.3-01-2-357 tyDb *1375955 * 09/14/06 02:44 768 
ACTIVE tyDb 40230 09/21/05 11:34 700



rbreding said:


> The slices have come down. Sitting on the box right now.
> 
> 6.3-01-2-357 tyDb *1055758* 09/14/06 07:43 768


----------



## PJO1966

newsposter said:


> has anyone put it on 2 HD channels and tried to change order of SP (having over 50ish SP of course)


I just tried, but for some reason I can't get into Season Pass Manager. Nothing happens when I hit Select. I have a message on the bottom of the screen indicating that the guide data has not updated yet, but I doubt that's the reason. 

To give you an indication of some improvement, I have it on HBO-HD and SHO-HD. The guide data fills the screen almost instantly.


----------



## Brillian1080p

If the box doesn't know what's in the guide yet, it can't process a season pass.

My guess.


----------



## JLWINE

PJO1966 said:


> I just tried, but for some reason I can't get into Season Pass Manager. Nothing happens when I hit Select. I have a message on the bottom of the screen indicating that the guide data has not updated yet, but I doubt that's the reason.


No, I think that is the problem. Just like a new machine out of the box it is going to take maybe a day to process all of the guide data.


----------



## PJO1966

JLWINE said:


> No, I think that is the problem. Just like a new machine out of the box it is going to take maybe a day to process all of the guide data.


It makes sense. Also, if I had looked closer at the message at the bottom of the screen I would have noticed that is says that Search for Programs will be available in 30 minutes. Of course that message has been up for over an hour... Patience is a virtue I don't have.


----------



## Dssturbo1

this is one of my peevs...

can you now choose the guide while watching a prerecorded show without it reverting to one of the live channels?

if not earl please tell them to get this fixed next upgrade, if we ever get a next upgrade on this great hd dvr 

thanks, earl.


----------



## willardcpa

MisterEd said:


> Not that I'm peeking, but mine is a lot bigger then yours.  ....


With this comment and an avatar logo of "Very Large Member", I think that just maybe MisterEd is very fixated on size.


----------



## slydog75

MisterEd said:


> Not that I'm peeking, but mine is a lot bigger then yours.
> 
> Anyone know what the ACTUAL size of the file is? Or doesn't size matter as long as TiVo knows how to use it?
> 
> 3.1.5f-01-2-357 tyDb 40230 09/21/05 11:34 700
> 6.3-01-2-357 tyDb *1375955 * 09/14/06 02:44 768
> ACTIVE tyDb 40230 09/21/05 11:34 700


That's not the size.. it's an ID number... 768 is the size and from what I've seen posted everyone has 768.


----------



## dscott72

FINALLY got my HR10-250 to connect via Vonage. Nothing downloaded, still showing my version number being 3.1.5f-01-2-357. Although I have noticed that my unit seems to be moving a little quicker now that it finally got to connect to the "Mother Ship". I am in the Atlanta Metro area, and I will plan on forcing the unit to connect if need be over the next few weeks.


----------



## kbohip

etsolow said:


> Bah, no 6.3 for me yet!


Me neither, and I even stayed up last night . Oh well, I'm ecstatic that it's even real at all!

So now that this box will have 6.3, it is in my opinion a 95% perfect DVR. To make it perfect it would need a free space indicator.  This means I'll keep this box as long as I possibly can.


----------



## BrettStah

Graphics said:


> WELL AT 11:57AM JUST NOW MY MESSAGE UNDER PHONE SAYS:
> 
> You cannot begin a call or change dialing options because the last update is still in progress. If the recorder seems stuck during a call, see hone Troubleshooting." However, note that "Housekeeping" can take hours if recent calls have not completed. Also, "Pending Restart" means the call is complete but the Recorder is waiting to restart at 2:00 to update to a new software version.
> 
> So I guess...I'll wait till Friday..


You can, if you choose to, manually restart it, and therefore not have to wait for it to reboot on its own at 2am tomorrow.


----------



## Anubys

Dssturbo1 said:


> this is one of my peevs...
> 
> can you now choose the guide while watching a prerecorded show without it reverting to one of the live channels?
> 
> if not earl please tell them to get this fixed next upgrade, if we ever get a next upgrade on this great hd dvr
> 
> thanks, earl.


"fixed" implies a bug of some kind...I don't see this as a bug, to tell you the truth...

I so can't wait to get home and see if any of my 3 units has 6.3


----------



## MisterEd

Ahhhh ... that makes sense, thanks.


slydog75 said:


> That's not the size.. it's an ID number... 768 is the size and from what I've seen posted everyone has 768.


----------



## jeffloby

I have a nonhacked HR10-250. Can I have it call or restart the system to see if I have the update?


----------



## lbweber

I have been following the 6.3 rumored update for a long time and thank Earl and others who have kept everyone informed despite inexact information. 

Now that 6.3 is real, would the lucky early installers care to comment on the speed difference, usability or other aspects of the upgrade. 

I have been delaying a purchase of an upgraded HR10-250 from WeaKnees and would like to decide how much disk space to get. Does the speed improvement diminish much when using a large (or really large) disk? Your opinion and guidance would be appreciated.

Thnx,

Larry


----------



## vtfan99

lbweber said:


> Now that 6.3 is real, would the lucky early installers care to comment on the speed difference, usability or other aspects of the upgrade.


Try this thread


----------



## Anubys

jeffloby said:


> I have a nonhacked HR10-250. Can I have it call or restart the system to see if I have the update?


sure...I'm a little fuzzy on the menu names...but in the main menu, select setting, go to phone, select make the daily call now...

even if you have 6.3, the daily call might still now initiate the upgrade...but at least you've tried...


----------



## tavarua88

dumb question, dont have access to a phone line. would it be ok for me to go to a friend's house with a phone line just to do the dial in part and bring the unit back home to get the download? he also has directv but not sure if i could do the download there.


----------



## newsposter

what's the max time it has taken to reboot this and get it watchable? i'd love to do it when/if i get it but can't afford the machine out for a few hours on any evening. I assume tivo wont reboot even overnight if you have recordings scheduled?


----------



## dimented

tavarua88 said:


> dumb question, dont have access to a phone line. would it be ok for me to go to a friend's house with a phone line just to do the dial in part and bring the unit back home to get the download? he also has directv but not sure if i could do the download there.


The download comes from the satellite before you make the call. The call triggers the download to start the install on the next reboot of the system.


----------



## Adam1115

Who's going to post the image somewhere...?


----------



## psywzrd

psywzrd said:


> Mine is having trouble dialing out too. I've always had the phone line hooked up and never had any problems dialing out until today. I can't even complete a test call (Failed: Service not answering). What's up with that?


I'm getting this same message again today. Is this because everyone and their mother is forcing a call to get the update? Anyone else getting this message? Should I change my dial-in #? I obviously can't do it now because of this problem but maybe my dial-in # is bad.


----------



## steff3

Hi,
I am waiting for my new HD to arrive today. When I check the HR10-250 software version still 3x. 
First off, can I check to see if 6.3 is on the current HD and waiting for the call to install? 
Second, if it is there and I change the HD via instant cake, will 6.3 come back down to the unit or will it remain 3x?

Thanks


----------



## stevecon

Which directory does the 6.3 download into??


----------



## cheer

No "directory" per se. You can check it by doing the following from a bash prompt:


Code:


echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh

If it's there, you'll see it listed.


----------



## Lord Vader

bxs122 said:


> Anyone use 'The Slicer' with this latest update??
> I purchased and installed Slicer but am at work now and won't have a chance to try until tonight.


From what I've read, The Slicer needs to be updated because the present version will result in some errors when using it. The makers of Slicer have commented on this in another thread here. You CAN use it by making some corrections, but if you're just wanting to use The Slicer for ease of use, you might want to wait for their revised version to come out.


----------



## tivoupgrade

The Slicer 1.1 has been recently updated and uploaded to our site. We are regenerating download links to all who have purchased. Sorry for the problems. Please post if you find any other issues. 

Thx and happy slicing.


----------



## drew2k

ElVee said:


> Will folders only take effect on recordings made after the update? Or will already recorded shows be re-grouped in folders after the update?
> 
> Thanks!


If you haven't seen folders on 6.2 or SA TiVo models, one thing to keep in mind is that recordings based on wishlists may appear in more than one folder, so be careful when deleting.

Example: You have an auto-recording wishlist for Jennifer Aniston, and another one for Friends. You will have see two folders for these recordings in your Now Playing List: "Jennifer Aniston" and "Friends". The same episode of Friends will appear in both folders. If you delete it from the Friends folder, that same episode will also be deleted from the Jennifer Aniston folder.


----------



## Lord Vader

tivoupgrade said:


> The Slicer 1.1 has been recently updated and uploaded to our site. We are regenerating download links to all who have purchased. Sorry for the problems. Please post if you find any other issues.
> 
> Thx and happy slicing.


That would probably explain an EMail I just got about 2 minutes ago that said:



> S2-SLICER
> The Slicer
> This file is a very small one -- approx 32K with an MD5 of fcd3969170fc1ded6a46caa24b364972


----------



## newsposter

drew2k said:


> If you haven't seen folders on 6.2 or SA TiVo models, one thing to keep in mind is that recordings based on wishlists may appear in more than one folder, so be careful when deleting.
> 
> Example: You have an auto-recording wishlist for Jennifer Aniston, and another one for Friends. You will have see two folders for these recordings in your Now Playing List: "Jennifer Aniston" and "Friends". The same episode of Friends will appear in both folders. If you delete it from the Friends folder, that same episode will also be deleted from the Jennifer Aniston folder.


what other things to newbies to 6.x have to know about? What you said seemed logical but I'm sure there are other hidden things that aren't so logical. (personally i would never assume there could be 2 identical copies of anything on a tivo as it's wasted space )


----------



## Anubys

sorry for wasting everyone's time...I just need to vent... 

3 HD-Tivos...3 forced calls...no 6.3 for me...  

I feel like a kid on the playground...pick me...pick me!


----------



## charlie_eberly

Anubys said:


> sorry for wasting everyone's time...I just need to vent...
> 
> 3 HD-Tivos...3 forced calls...no 6.3 for me...
> 
> I feel like a kid on the playground...pick me...pick me!


I here you man. 3 here as well and nothing for me either. You would think with 3 that at least one would get it. Today is not the day to buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## drew2k

newsposter said:


> what other things to newbies to 6.x have to know about? What you said seemed logical but I'm sure there are other hidden things that aren't so logical. (personally i would never assume there could be 2 identical copies of anything on a tivo as it's wasted space )


The good news is there is no extra space wasted when you have the situation we've been talking about. It's TiVo after all! 

For this situation, each folder actually has its own link to the same recording on the drive. When you choose delete, TiVo finds all the other matching links and removes those links as well, keeping everything in sync.

I really can't think of any other issues, but check out the 6.3 release notes thread for "new features", or features that may be new to anyone who has never had 6.2. I asked about using PAGE-up/down to reorder programs in the SP manager, which was in 6.2, and there may be other reatures that are new to you ...


----------



## chevyman601

How about the people that got the 6.3 update post there zip code so we can see if there is any madness to this rollout or just randomness


----------



## ebonovic

chevyman601 said:


> How about the people that got the 6.3 update post there zip code so we can see if there is any madness to this rollout or just randomness


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=315237


----------



## drew2k

chevyman601 said:


> How about the people that got the 6.3 update post there zip code so we can see if there is any madness to this rollout or just randomness


Already done! 

ETA: Curse these slow fat fingers!


----------



## bxs122

tivoupgrade said:


> The Slicer 1.1 has been recently updated and uploaded to our site. We are regenerating download links to all who have purchased. Sorry for the problems. Please post if you find any other issues.
> 
> Thx and happy slicing.


Good to know -- just purchased last week so I'll be looking for the email.

Thank You for your promptness.


----------



## TallGuy

dscott72 said:


> FINALLY got my HR10-250 to connect via Vonage. Nothing downloaded, still showing my version number being 3.1.5f-01-2-357. Although I have noticed that my unit seems to be moving a little quicker now that it finally got to connect to the "Mother Ship". I am in the Atlanta Metro area, and I will plan on forcing the unit to connect if need be over the next few weeks.


How did you get it to work with Vonage? Would you mind posting or PMing me your settings?


----------



## Pab Sungenis

TallGuy said:


> How did you get it to work with Vonage? Would you mind posting or PMing me your settings?


I've never really needed settings. I just use a number out of Bridgeton, NJ: (856)319-9705 and it works fine. (Well, as long as the One Who Must Be Obeyed isn't running Bittorent when the box needs to call out.)


----------



## ebonovic

Mine works with Vonage... no special settings... 

I just leave it alone.. when ever I force the call, it doesn't work.
But it does it "own" call and works.


----------



## pendragn

Mine hasn't called in in 260 days or so. I have been trying to get it to connect all night, but all it does is get hung up at "negotiating." I'll leave the phone cord connected overnight and see if it can sort through it on its own. 

tk


----------



## dondrake

Before tonight, the last successful call from my Tivo was back in February 2006.

I got a strange message tonight, it said my local dial-in number is no longer valid. I'm not sure how it knows that, but that's what the message said.

Other people have had success with the Manhattan #, so I set a new dial-in number, told the Tivo my area code is 212 (even though I'm in Chicago area), it took about 3 tries for the toll-free call to go through.

I also changed my Dial Prefix to be: *99,,#034,,

I was able to make 3 calls using the new # tonight.

Hopefully this helps someone else.

No upgrade yet...


----------



## Shredfest

pendragn said:


> Mine hasn't called in in 260 days or so. I have been trying to get it to connect all night, but all it does is get hung up at "negotiating." I'll leave the phone cord connected overnight and see if it can sort through it on its own.
> 
> tk


I'm having the same problem. Is your HR10 hacked with The Zipper? That's the only thing I can think of - that something in that hack messed with the unit's ability to dial out. I know it sets up the unit so you don;t have to dial out, but you should still be able to force a call, no? 

-Shredfest


----------



## kbohip

ebonovic said:


> Mine works with Vonage... no special settings...
> 
> I just leave it alone.. when ever I force the call, it doesn't work.
> But it does it "own" call and works.


I used to do that too, until I noticed it was phoning home 50 or so times a day! It apparently wasn't connecting and just kept calling over and over. This went on for months before I noticed our phone line never seemed to work right. It was because Tivo was always on the phone.

Now I just force the call once a month or so and for whatever reason, when I force it, it always works.


----------



## bxs122

Shredfest said:


> I'm having the same problem. Is your HR10 hacked with The Zipper? That's the only thing I can think of - that something in that hack messed with the unit's ability to dial out. I know it sets up the unit so you don;t have to dial out, but you should still be able to force a call, no?
> 
> -Shredfest


If it is zippered then I would expect that you would not want it to dial out and thus initiate the install if you have received the slices.
The better approach for a zippered box would be to manually update with the new slices or use The Slicer.

From my very limited experience, if instead you do want it to dial out then I would telnet in and uninstall zipper. Once you do this and you reboot I believe your machine will be back to or comparable to a non-hacked unit.
After you force the install via dialing out you should be able to pull the drive and rezipper...can't do it from the telnet prompt since the unstall also unintalls the USB 2.0 support.


----------



## Kevin L

Dssturbo1 said:


> this is one of my peevs...
> 
> can you now choose the guide while watching a prerecorded show without it reverting to one of the live channels?
> 
> if not earl please tell them to get this fixed next upgrade, if we ever get a next upgrade on this great hd dvr
> 
> thanks, earl.


Unless a service issue warrants, I'd bet it's pretty safe to assume 6.3 is the last upgrade from DirecTV for the HR10-250.


----------



## bxs122

So what is this RMV feature I've been hearing about? I know other Tivos have it but since it wasn't part of the HR10 I never considered it. Now that 6.3 is here is RMV new to the HR10?


----------



## thepackfan

For those of you with zippered units your rc.sysinit.author file need to be modified to call out. But if you do you risk losing all your hacks.

route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0


Needs to be
#route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
#route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0

And if you don't understand, where and how to do this, I'd suggest waiting for a zippered version or try slicer


----------



## HDTIVOHD

Hello, I noticed that my RED record LED on the front panel turned and remained YELLOW for much of the night last night. When I tried to record a program (as a test), it turned RED. It then went back to YELLOW when I stopped recording. I noticed this after I forced a daily call. This morning, the LED was back to normal, ie OFF. Do any of you know what the YELLOW record LED signifies? I thought that it might be downloading 6.3, but I still had 3.1 this morning.


----------



## smoberly

so let me ask a question...if the update has downloaded via my daily 2:00 download...if I force a call, and I don't the update...more calls won't trigger it, because it isn't there...right?

If it is there, the first call should trigger the update...and continued calls won't help...I just need to wait for tonight's 2:00 download and try another call--right?


----------



## no-blue-screen

smoberly said:


> so let me ask a question...if the update has downloaded via my daily 2:00 download...if I force a call, and I don't the update...more calls won't trigger it, because it isn't there...right?
> 
> If it is there, the first call should trigger the update...and continued calls won't help...I just need to wait for tonight's 2:00 download and try another call--right?


The SN of your unit has to be in the list for 6.3 in order for the daily call to trigger the update....even if 6.3 is on there....IIRC. From what I have heard, the SN selection is completely random as some with multiple units only have one of their units update. Someone will correct me if I am wrong, but mine still hasn't been triggered. When I heard the update was going to be released, I wiped my hacked image off and put the factory load back on, so I can't tell if 6.3 is sitting on my system yet.


----------



## JoeSchueller

Some believe that ZIP code also plays a role in the roll-out schedule, but I'm guessing it is as simple as the recv'er number. (emphasis on _guessing_)


----------



## whsbuss

Nothing yet in Phila, PA 191xx


----------



## newsposter

whsbuss said:


> Nothing yet in Phila, PA 191xx


i second that and am in desperate need as I have all my new shows' SP to finishing adding then reordering. I'm up to over 70 on each machine now. Painful with this slow machine.


----------



## bxs122

Nothing yet in North VA.


----------



## EMoMoney

Anubys said:


> sorry for wasting everyone's time...I just need to vent...
> 
> 3 HD-Tivos...3 forced calls...no 6.3 for me...
> 
> I feel like a kid on the playground...pick me...pick me!


Sorry about your luck. I only made one forced call and received the upgrade.  
21009....My screen is sitting on "Preparing the service update...This may take up to an hour." as we speak.


----------



## rminsk

JoeSchueller said:


> Some believe that ZIP code also plays a role in the roll-out schedule, but I'm guessing it is as simple as the recv'er number. (emphasis on _guessing_)


This release they did quickly to try to get it out for the fall TV season. The rollout most of the time is region based as well as service number based.


----------



## JoeSchueller

Thx for the clarification rminsk... I'm looking forward to blowing out of work early and forcing a call to see where I fall in the line.


----------



## gquiring

Can someone explain these forced calls? I am not up to the speed on this. Also how do you force a call?

Thanks
Gary


----------



## pendragn

If you go into Settings -> Phone settings you can force your TiVo to make its daily call instead of waiting for it. The daily call is what triggers the install *if* your unit has downloaded (over the satellite) and *if* your unit's number has been authorized to get it.

tk


----------



## Spoonie G

Nothing yet. It needs the update badly because my hr10-250 sucks. There are so many times that I would love to put a hammer to the thing. The 10-250 is awful and whoever designed it should be shot.


----------



## steven-h

Is the authorization sent to our boxes during the 2 A.M. download only or are they being sent anytime of the day or night. Just wondering if I should continue to force call during waking hours or if I do no have it in the morning I should just wait for the next day.


----------



## rminsk

The authorization comes over the phone and not the satellite. I think the database of authorizations is done once a day. I do not know what time it is updated at.


----------



## fjwagner

Spoonie G said:


> Nothing yet. It needs the update badly because my hr10-250 sucks. There are so many times that I would love to put a hammer to the thing. The 10-250 is awful and whoever designed it should be shot.


the HR10 was the best thing out there for quite awhile. A HD DVR before others had them. The 6.3 upgrade brings it to current standards, but I would never say that it was awful. We have enjoyed ours immensely as others in this forum have. Can it be better? Of course and the upgrade will make me happy for another few years. How about giving me yours rather than putting a hammer to it. I will even send you the box and return postage!!!! Fred


----------



## altan

My Tivo just spent 30 minutes doing a "loading data" after I initiated a call. Sure, I know it's not loading the image from the phone, but I thought I'd get the update when it finished. Well, it finished and I still have 3.1.5...

Boo!

... Altan


----------



## rrr22777

Cant someone who has pulled out their drive after the 6.3 update just run a mfsbackup and upload the image some where?


----------



## Regina

EMoMoney said:


> Sorry about your luck. I only made one forced call and received the upgrade.
> 21009....My screen is sitting on "Preparing the service update...This may take up to an hour." as we speak.


DAMN!  I am a pretty lucky person, but i have forced hundreds of calls over the last few days...on both HR10-250s...and no luck.
3 calls? 1 call? AMATEURS!   
HA HA HA .. I WANT IT NOW! Slap-happy? You betcha!


----------



## Spoonie G

fjwagner said:


> the HR10 was the best thing out there for quite awhile. A HD DVR before others had them. The 6.3 upgrade brings it to current standards, but I would never say that it was awful. We have enjoyed ours immensely as others in this forum have. Can it be better? Of course and the upgrade will make me happy for another few years. How about giving me yours rather than putting a hammer to it. I will even send you the box and return postage!!!! Fred


Thanks for the support. The HR10 was the best thing out there for quite awhile? Whats the best unit out there now? The main reason it was the best unit out there is because it was the only DirecTV HD-DVR solution available. Ill link you to my previous rant Post.

Previous "rant" post


----------



## Castaa

ebonovic said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=315237


Thanks for the link. Looks like my 94xxx zip code is live.  

It's been months since I've checked this forums. Great luck to check today!


----------



## gp4rts

I have just read through the almost 500 posts in this thread, searching for the answers to my question (which was asked already by at least 3 posters). I think I have the answer, and would appreciate confirmation.

I do not have a phone line connected, and the ONLY way to be sure to get the 6.3 upgrade when I do connect is to wait until after Oct 5. This is because

a) There is no way to tell if the software is on the HD (although everyone should have it since it was sent to all already). (I'm referring to non-hackers who can't get into the OS and examine files.)

b) Even if you have it, connecting to a phone line may not work unless your unit is scheduled to be activated.

c) There is no way to tell if you are scheduled for activation without hooking up the phone line.

c) All units are supposed to be activated by Oct 4.


----------



## Camelot_One

If your goal is to make no more than 1 call, then yes, waiting until Oct 5th is your best bet.


----------



## Pab Sungenis

rrr22777 said:


> Cant someone who has pulled out their drive after the 6.3 update just run a mfsbackup and upload the image some where?


...and if you had the power to restore that image to your machine, you're already in position to just install from the slices.

It's extra work for no reason right now.

ETA: Hey! I'm response #500!


----------



## Adam1115

Pab Sungenis said:


> ...and if you had the power to restore that image to your machine, you're already in position to just install from the slices.
> 
> It's extra work for no reason right now.
> 
> ETA: Hey! I'm response #500!


Well, not really right. First, you're assuming someone has a hacked HR10. If they don't they would first have to hack the unit, install a network card, etc.

Second, you're assuming that the slices have been downloaded to said unit...

So it's MUCH easier to just restore a 6.3 image than go through all of this. That being said, if someone wants to post the image OR the slices, I'll provide a secure private file space and allow TCF users to use it...


----------



## tase2

Apologies in advance.

Shame on me, I purchased my hacked unit on eBay.

I have zero concept of linux.

I do have my Tivo networked to my PC

The ONLY thing I've been able to do is load TivoWebPlus Project - v1.0.

Now my question-when everybody is mentioning checking SwSystem in the MFS files to check for the arrival of 6.3, are they talking about simply checking in TivoWebPlus?

Is there something more to it?


----------



## cheer

tase2 said:


> Is there something more to it?


Nope.


----------



## videojanitor

pendragn said:


> If you go into Settings -> Phone settings you can force your TiVo to make its daily call instead of waiting for it. The daily call is what triggers the install *if* your unit has downloaded (over the satellite) and *if* your unit's number has been authorized to get it.


I have a related question if you will indulge me for just a moment. I've read plenty of messages that say when you have the update you will see "Pending Restart" on the "Phone" settings screen. I guess that will be hard to miss, but where does that show up? Right under the current software version line?

What happens to "normal" people (unlike us!) who don't know to look for these messages? I assume the machine will restart by itself at some point?


----------



## etsolow

videojanitor said:


> I guess that will be hard to miss, but where does that show up? Right under the current software version line?


It shows up in place of "Succeeded".



videojanitor said:


> What happens to "normal" people (unlike us!) who don't know to look for these messages? I assume the machine will restart by itself at some point?


Yes, at 2AM the next morning.


----------



## videojanitor

Thank you! I may just sit back and wait for it to happen -- I've become too obsessed in looking for it, bordering on insane.


----------



## LlamaLarry

LOL, yes, trying to get the update on my unhacked box has become my new obsession. I check it in the morning when I get up, before I go to bed (if before midnight) and again after midnight if I am up. I could just hack the thing to get it, but I want to make a virgin 6.3 image backup. 

Must ... resist ...


----------



## videojanitor

HAHA! Yes at some point I finally realized that I was spending so much time forcing calls (usually taking several attempts as I would get "service not answering" or "modem handshake failed" messages) or reading this forum that my "Now Playing" list was filling up with shows I could be watching -- which is the whole point of having the machine in the first place! 

Still, I know I am going to keep checking ... it's kinda fun. Kinda.


----------



## JoeSchueller

Dude... I'm sick like that too Janitor... I'm at about 3 calls today. I've been averaging a morning, afternoon/evening, and night call. No joy.


----------



## mx6bfast

OCD much?

My HDTivo is at 671 days with no phone call. I think I'll wait until Oct 5th. My HDTivo before was at ~370 before the hard drive failed.


----------



## iwantmyhdmitv

As some of you are aware, there is another thread entitled:

Audio dropputs afrer 6.3?

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=316857

Has anyone on 6.3 seen this issue? If it's real, it's a deal breaker for me.
I'll put up with slower response and lack of folders to retain solid DD5.1

I unplugged my phone line this AM 'till more data is available.


----------



## kbohip

I'll bet all the people with HR10's who don't read this forum will still have 3.1 running months from now because they never restarted the machine. The only way they'd know a new software was out would be if Directv mailed them something notifying them.

Lol, I was at a party last night and talked to my sister there. She's had a Series 2 Directivo for a full year and had absolutley no clue she had the ability to use folders on it!  It's sad that there are probably a lot more people like her out there who aren't even utilizing features like folders that people like us have been dying to have on our HR10's.


----------



## phox_mulder

I'm not using folders on any of mine (see sig).

I just watch the oldest programs first, lest they get deleted before I watch them.


phox


----------



## Lord Vader

They won't get deleted if you set them to "save until I delete."


----------



## Arcady

kbohip said:


> I'll bet all the people with HR10's who don't read this forum will still have 3.1 running months from now because they never restarted the machine.


It will restart itself after a few days if you haven't restarted manually.


----------



## phox_mulder

Lord Vader said:


> They won't get deleted if you set them to "save until I delete."


I did that last year and it didn't record a few shows when it ran out of space.

I have the important ones so marked, but the less important ones are "until space needed"

phox


----------



## charlestwaters

What really sux, is that the IP address I had in my HR10-250's have been replaced with a DHCP address, however, network support doesn't seem to be functional / telnet / ftp able with the new software!


----------



## kbohip

Arcady said:


> It will restart itself after a few days if you haven't restarted manually.


Ah, I didn't know that. It makes sense though for the people like my sister who replace the Tivo before ever restarting it.


----------



## aaronwt

kbohip said:


> I'll bet all the people with HR10's who don't read this forum will still have 3.1 running months from now because they never restarted the machine. The only way they'd know a new software was out would be if Directv mailed them something notifying them.
> 
> Lol, I was at a party last night and talked to my sister there. She's had a Series 2 Directivo for a full year and had absolutley no clue she had the ability to use folders on it!  It's sad that there are probably a lot more people like her out there who aren't even utilizing features like folders that people like us have been dying to have on our HR10's.


That means she never read her messages on the TiVo or the emails from DirecTV. They definitely sent me enough crap about the update to the SD DirecTiVo.


----------



## Pab Sungenis

aaronwt said:


> That means she never read her messages on the TiVo or the emails from DirecTV. They definitely sent me enough crap about the update to the SD DirecTiVo.


And neither TiVo nor DirecTV has sent out word one about 6.3.


----------



## steven-h

Could it be no code or authorizations were sent last night? No postings of new updates this morning and I sure do not have it yet!


----------



## Kevin L

Pab Sungenis said:


> And neither TiVo nor DirecTV has sent out word one about 6.3.


And yet we know about it. 

TiVo won't send anything about it. We're not their customers.

Thought 6.3 will be welcome by most, it's really a minor upgrade that doesn't need to be announced.


----------



## flyerjmr33

steven-h said:


> Could it be no code or authorizations were sent last night? No postings of new updates this morning and I sure do not have it yet!


Yesterday, I attempted to change channels and TIVO locked up. I did a re-start by unplugging the powercord, and found that after the re-start, everything operated faster--- That was at about 6PM.

This AM, I was plowing through channel changes and menus and decided that a look see at my settings was in order-- sure enough, that long awaited update was done. No notice other than the lock up yesterday.
So far, it seems to work well-- with no audio drops as a few are experiencing.


----------



## Orient Express

Hello everyone:

I got the 6.3-01-2-357 update Sunday morning on my HR-10, it all went fairly well, except that the "Favorites" setting in the "channels" settings menu is gone. Calls to DTV yielded everything from "your box is bad, need to send you a new one" to "reinitialize the unit". Both answers seem to really be saying "I don't have a clue".

There is a "favorites" listing in the guide, but it is only 7 channels long, and there is no program info in the grid.

Has anyone had this issue, and if so what is the fix? My workaround had been to set the "channels you receive" list to be a subset emulating my old favorites list.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## LlamaLarry

The Favorites feature has been combined in the Channels You Receive function. Select/Delect the channels as needed, Thumbs Up the ones you also want as Favorites.


----------



## drew2k

Pab Sungenis said:


> And neither TiVo nor DirecTV has sent out word one about 6.3.


Yeah, there's even a thread about that!


----------



## newsposter

LlamaLarry said:


> The Favorites feature has been combined in the Channels You Receive function. Select/Delect the channels as needed, Thumbs Up the ones you also want as Favorites.


i've always used CYR to kill the HD/network stuff 72-80ish plus delete all the OTA I dont get in.

Wasn't favorites a way to help prevent that kind of stuff from being added back in? I hate when it says recording 86 and i dont even get 86!

If i am going to be mandated to fixing all my CYR, then i have no problem and doing a favorite list if it's TRULY gonna be a one time thing, unlike CYR was.


----------



## cheer

You can use Favorites however you like. I set "Received" to channels I can actually watch without paying -- so none of the sports packages, no PPV channels, no OTA stations I cannot pick up, etc. I use "Favorites" for channels that I will likely watch -- so none of the religious channels, shopping channels, etc. Where I do get OTA, I take OUT the satellite-delivered SD version. Then I set the guide to Favorites, so it's nice and short.


----------



## Budget_HT

cheer said:


> You can use Favorites however you like. I set "Received" to channels I can actually watch without paying -- so none of the sports packages, no PPV channels, no OTA stations I cannot pick up, etc. I use "Favorites" for channels that I will likely watch -- so none of the religious channels, shopping channels, etc. Where I do get OTA, I take OUT the satellite-delivered SD version. Then I set the guide to Favorites, so it's nice and short.


Exactly the way I do it. You can still manually tune any non-favorite channel if listed as a channel you receive, but the guide is not cluttered.


----------



## wmcbrine

Kevin L said:


> Thought 6.3 will be welcome by most, it's really a minor upgrade that doesn't need to be announced.


I disagree. The slow performance of the HR10-250, prior to now, has been a very serious drawback. It's been much slower than SD DTivos ever were -- it's slowest when both tuners are on HD sources -- yet the SD DTivos already got an equivalent performance boost long since. Fixing that is not minor. And, AFAICT so far, it is indeed fixed. :up:

Also, the upgrade requires user interaction, in the form of resetting the channel lists. That alone is reason for notification.


----------



## Kevin L

wmcbrine said:


> I disagree. The slow performance of the HR10-250, prior to now, has been a very serious drawback. It's been much slower than SD DTivos ever were -- it's slowest when both tuners are on HD sources -- yet the SD DTivos already got an equivalent performance boost long since. Fixing that is not minor. And, AFAICT so far, it is indeed fixed. :up:
> 
> Also, the upgrade requires user interaction, in the form of resetting the channel lists. That alone is reason for notification.


My one box that got the upgrade is indeed faster, and very welcome as well.

My point is the upgrade doesn't need an announcement prior to the download and install because there's nothing most need to do to prepare for it. All recordings continue as set when 6.3 installs. What DirecTV should do, though, is put a message in Messages that details the changes and how to handle them. That's how they've done it in the past.


----------



## BrokerDon

tase2 said:


> Apologies in advance.
> 
> Shame on me, I purchased my hacked unit on eBay.
> 
> I have zero concept of linux.
> 
> I do have my Tivo networked to my PC
> 
> The ONLY thing I've been able to do is load TivoWebPlus Project - v1.0.
> 
> Now my question-when everybody is mentioning checking SwSystem in the MFS files to check for the arrival of 6.3, are they talking about simply checking in TivoWebPlus?
> 
> Is there something more to it?


Like you, my HR10-250 Tivo was "hacked" with TivoWebPlus v1.0 by a nice guy on eBay who I can no longer find (Patrick Lynch from Texas).

How do I burn the shows on my Tivo to DVD using either my Mac Book Pro (Mac OS X 10.4.7) or Sony VAIO laptop (WinXP Pro SP2)? My Tivo is connected to my home LAN via Ethernet and I can access it via TivoWebPlus but I don't know how to find the shows and then burn them to DVD which was the MAIN reason I had my Tivo hacked (besides adding another 250GB hard drive).

I know Mac OS X and WinXP Pro pretty well but am clueless on Linux so IDIOT PROOF instructions would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## Lord Vader

Well, you can "ty" one over to a forum that is a great "deal" on its huge "database" and find the "tools" you need right there.


----------



## no-blue-screen

BrokerDon said:


> Like you, my HR10-250 Tivo was "hacked" with TivoWebPlus v1.0 by a nice guy on eBay who I can no longer find (Patrick Lynch from Texas).
> 
> How do I burn the shows on my Tivo to DVD using either my Mac Book Pro (Mac OS X 10.4.7) or Sony VAIO laptop (WinXP Pro SP2)? My Tivo is connected to my home LAN via Ethernet and I can access it via TivoWebPlus but I don't know how to find the shows and then burn them to DVD which was the MAIN reason I had my Tivo hacked (besides adding another 250GB hard drive).
> 
> I know Mac OS X and WinXP Pro pretty well but am clueless on Linux so IDIOT PROOF instructions would be GREATLY appreciated!


Visit the underground forum, or google "ty tool" and see what you come up with. Hacking discussion isn't allowed here in this area.


----------



## Lord Vader

I think you mean "video extraction" isn't discussed here. Hacking is.


----------



## BrettStah

Lord Vader said:


> I think you mean "video extraction" isn't discussed here. Hacking is.


But it shouldn't be discussed in this specific forum. There's an underground forum for a reason, right?


----------



## lwgreen

Is the "pause" in the 6.3 update over or are they still working on it? I haven't heard that anybody received the update lately. If they haven't started updating again, it's pointless to keep forcing calls and I can rest my thumb.


----------



## no-blue-screen

Lord Vader said:


> I think you mean "video extraction" isn't discussed here. Hacking is.


Read the fine print under this forum in the Main Tivo forums index and you will find "This is the place to discuss DirecTV TiVo powered PVRs that are able to record HDTV. (Note: No hacking talk please in this area.)"

So my original statement is correct, and any hacking discussion which includes "video extraction" is supposed to be confined to the underground area.


----------



## no-blue-screen

lwgreen said:


> Is the "pause" in the 6.3 update over or are they still working on it? I haven't heard that anybody received the update lately. If they haven't started updating again, it's pointless to keep forcing calls and I can rest my thumb.


According to the following thread, it is still halted or paused. I am assuming this is correct since we haven't had any additional reports of people getting the update since.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=317345


----------



## Lord Vader

no-blue-screen said:


> Read the fine print under this forum in the Main Tivo forums index and you will find "This is the place to discuss DirecTV TiVo powered PVRs that are able to record HDTV. (Note: No hacking talk please in this area.)"
> 
> So my original statement is correct, and any hacking discussion which includes "video extraction" is supposed to be confined to the underground area.


No, your statement is incorrect.

Just what do you think everyone's doing here? We're HACKING our TIVO's. Video extraction isn't permitted here.


----------



## drew2k

Lord Vader said:


> No, your statement is incorrect.
> 
> Just what do you think everyone's doing here? We're HACKING our TIVO's. Video extraction isn't permitted here.


You're admitting that hacking discussion is taking place here.

Now take another look at the description for the "DirecTV HDTV TiVo Powered PVRs" forum, as originally quoted by "no-blue-screen". Per the description, "hacking talk is not permitted here".

Hence, the request made by others to move the hacking discussion to the Underground forum, where it is permitted.


----------



## tivoupgrade

"Hey, are you guys playing cards?"

Anyway... I have not heard anything about the "unpausing" of the 6.3 rollout; that is probably why minds are wandering a bit...


----------



## no-blue-screen

Lord Vader said:


> No, your statement is incorrect.
> 
> Just what do you think everyone's doing here? We're HACKING our TIVO's. Video extraction isn't permitted here.


Drew, thanks for the clarification. Also, note that I did use the term "supposed to" when I made my statement. I was just pointing out that the rules state that there is no hacking discussion in this area, and the term used by the admins of this board is "hacking" and not "video extraction". I was just pointing this out so that the mods didn't move this topic due to more hacking talk, as the original topic of this thread does not deal with hacking but was supposed to be here to discuss the 6.3 software update. If people continue to increase the talk about hacking, I would be willing to bet that the mods will step in and either move this entire thread, or will delete posts that deal with hacking.


----------



## Lord Vader

drew2k said:


> You're admitting that hacking discussion is taking place here.
> 
> Now take another look at the description for the "DirecTV HDTV TiVo Powered PVRs" forum, as originally quoted by "no-blue-screen". Per the description, "hacking talk is not permitted here".
> 
> Hence, the request made by others to move the hacking discussion to the Underground forum, where it is permitted.


To which was what I had referred. I'm in so many sections here it is difficult to keep track.


----------



## agzela

Has anybody heard of an error #32 it started after 6.3,, I cant add a new SP and I cant play my Now Playing recordings......


----------



## etsolow

Ouch, sounds like halting the rollout was a good idea, eh??


----------



## moonman

agzela said:


> Has anybody heard of an error #32 it started after 6.3,, I cant add a new SP and I cant play my Now Playing recordings......


-----------
If you go to TiVo's home page...
http://www.tivo.com/0.0.asp
click on Setup & Support/Search support box/type "error code 32" (without quotes,) you will find several post's on it


----------



## thepackfan

I had a few error 32's because of adding things with TivowebPlus.. I did the 3rd choice in the restart list and the problem got worse(most shows not found in TODO). I was going to try C&D everything, but I find it easier to just pull the drive and reimage. Good luck if you are having the same problem.

To reiterate it looks like you can view your Tivo and make deletions thru TWP, but don't add or change priority for now.

Edit: I was able to remove a few of the #32's by deleting the season passes I added in TWP. Give it a shot If you haven't done too much this may work. If you have recordings you need to view, I saw it noted that using play(instead of select) brought up the video.


----------



## Adam1115

Just updated to 6.3, wow what a difference! Guide is blazing fast, folders are awesome.. bravo!!!


----------



## xsirenonthe101x

Adam1115 said:


> Just updated to 6.3, wow what a difference! Guide is blazing fast, folders are awesome.. bravo!!!


Did your box upgrade after a call home? or did you manually install 6.3 via the slices?


----------



## Adam1115

xsirenonthe101x said:


> Did your box upgrade after a call home? or did you manually install 6.3 via the slices?


Slices, was a piece of cake. Just the beginning part of the zipper to enable networking and kicked off the upgrade.


----------



## Anubys

Adam1115 said:


> Slices, was a piece of cake. Just the beginning part of the zipper to enable networking and kicked off the upgrade.


argh...you got my hopes up that they are re-starting the rollout!


----------



## Lee L

SO, was your box unhacked before? I am assuing that you just hacked it, found hte slices on teh drive and then upgraded the SW?

I am thinking about doing this myself so both my boxes can be on the new SW since only one is. I also eventually wanted to hack them anyway.

How long did it all take?


----------



## Adam1115

Lee L said:


> SO, was your box unhacked before? I am assuing that you just hacked it, found hte slices on teh drive and then upgraded the SW?
> 
> I am thinking about doing this myself so both my boxes can be on the new SW since only one is. I also eventually wanted to hack them anyway.
> 
> How long did it all take?


If you want to go the path of least resistance, go here http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=265929 and follow the instructions to zipper your TiVo. You don't even need to install the hacks, just far enough to be able to telnet in. Then go here http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=317471 and follow cheers instructions.

You will need a supported network adapter.


----------



## no-blue-screen

Is there any way to accomplish this with the drive connected to a PC? I have all the tools from PTVupgrade (PTVnetHD, 3.1.5f SE IC, and slicer). I don't care about the hacks at the moment, I just want to "flag" the drive to install the 6.3 software that it sitting on it. The network adapter I have is fried, so network access is a no go until I can purchase another adapter.


----------



## Beantownbeanie

ARGGH!!

Well I bought the slicer. IT was FLAWLESS except I lost my networking. I have no idea why. I just put in a new drive when the other died using IC and PTVnet. It was easy and fast! I then waited for the slices and bought the 1.3 slicer this AM with hopes it would go just as well. I will wait for the upgrade and pull the drive and while I'm at it I probably will add a second. As far as the upgrade all I had to do was redo my channels. My DD was not touched and works great. My old recordings are there. I just had to turn on groups to get the folders. My DTV box is just 50 feet from the computer so serial bashing...if I even knew how to do it is just not an options. Overall still ok with spending the 20 bucks to get 6.3 now. The difference there was worth the money to me.

I have the FA120 Adpter & USB Connection Cable connected. DO I have to buy something else if I don't want to wait?


----------



## tivoupgrade

Beantownbeanie said:


> ARGGH!!
> 
> Well I bought the slicer. IT was FLAWLESS except I lost my networking. I have no idea why. I just put in a new drive when the other died using IC and PTVnet. It was easy and fast! I then waited for the slices and bought the 1.3 slicer this AM with hopes it would go just as well. I will wait for the upgrade and pull the drive and while I'm at it I probably will add a second. As far as the upgrade all I had to do was redo my channels. My DD was not touched and works great. My old recordings are there. I just had to turn on groups to get the folders. My DTV box is just 50 feet from the computer so serial bashing...if I even knew how to do it is just not an options. Overall still ok with spending the 20 bucks to get 6.3 now. The difference there was worth the money to me.
> 
> I have the FA120 Adpter & USB Connection Cable connected. DO I have to buy something else if I don't want to wait?


Can you provide some details as to what did happen?

Where there any errors during the running of The Slicer? Did you have an opportunity to enter a static ip address when the script completed? Its not clear whether you have a serial cable connected, do you?

I'm trying to understand what your starting point was here -- a drive created with PTVnet and InstantCake running 3.1.5f with the slices loaded? And a Netgear FA120? And you used version 1.3 of the slicer? I've personally tested that configuration, so if you can please provide as much detail as possible, that would be useful.

Thx


----------



## LlamaLarry

Beantownbeanie said:


> My DTV box is just 50 feet from the computer so serial bashing...if I even knew how to do it is just not an options. Overall still ok with spending the 20 bucks to get 6.3 now.


No one has a laptop you can borrow? Making your own serial cable takes 5 mins, costs ~$10 max and will save you a lot of stress and likely allow you to get back on the air today.


----------



## Beantownbeanie

tivoupgrade said:


> Can you provide some details as to what did happen?
> 
> Where there any errors during the running of The Slicer? Did you have an opportunity to enter a static ip address when the script completed? Its not clear whether you have a serial cable connected, do you?
> 
> I'm trying to understand what your starting point was here -- a drive created with PTVnet and InstantCake running 3.1.5f with the slices loaded? And a Netgear FA120? And you used version 1.3 of the slicer? I've personally tested that configuration, so if you can please provide as much detail as possible, that would be useful.
> 
> Thx


Hi,
Sorry that I was vague. Im happy. My starting point was a drive created with PTVnet and InstantCake running 3.1.5f with the slices loaded. And the netgear fa120. Yes I used 1.3. What was odd is that I FTP the slicer to var/tmp. Then went to hackman and telnet the slicer command. It ran beautifully but nothing came up in the web screen. Nothing. No errors no asking for IP nothing. The Directv came up and it works awesome with the 6.3. Super. Just no networking. I did not connect with a serial cable because that is beyond my ability and I was willing to take the chance. The post was not meant to be a dig or complaint. I just wanted to share my experience which overall is happy. It is nice that you want more information. I hope this helped.


----------



## Howie

tivoupgrade said:


> Can you provide some details as to what did happen?
> 
> Where there any errors during the running of The Slicer? Did you have an opportunity to enter a static ip address when the script completed? Its not clear whether you have a serial cable connected, do you?
> 
> I'm trying to understand what your starting point was here -- a drive created with PTVnet and InstantCake running 3.1.5f with the slices loaded? And a Netgear FA120? And you used version 1.3 of the slicer? I've personally tested that configuration, so if you can please provide as much detail as possible, that would be useful.
> 
> Thx


I have an already hacked drive that I bought from you guys. It is running 3.1.5f with the slices loaded and I assume it was created with PTVnet and InstantCake. I have the Netgear FA120. Do you think that slicer v. 1.3 would work for me and allow me to keep the hacks/networking?


----------



## Beantownbeanie

LlamaLarry said:


> No one has a laptop you can borrow? Making your own serial cable takes 5 mins, costs ~$10 max and will save you a lot of stress and likely allow you to get back on the air today.


I do have an old laptop. If its that easy I will go search the threads and give it a try.


----------



## tivoupgrade

Beantownbeanie said:


> Hi,
> Sorry that I was vague. Im happy. My starting point was a drive created with PTVnet and InstantCake running 3.1.5f with the slices loaded. And the netgear fa120. Yes I used 1.3. What was odd is that I FTP the slicer to var/tmp. Then went to hackman and telnet the slicer command. It ran beautifully but nothing came up in the web screen. Nothing. No errors no asking for IP nothing. The Directv came up and it works awesome with the 6.3. Super. Just no networking. I did not connect with a serial cable because that is beyond my ability and I was willing to take the chance. The post was not meant to be a dig or complaint. I just wanted to share my experience which overall is happy. It is nice that you want more information. I hope this helped.


The script is interactive and will give you information as well as ask you for a static ip address and gateway before it completes. You should use telnet to access your unit and run the script.

I'd recommend you restore your old configuration - and try it again once you've got the slices.


----------



## tivoupgrade

Howie said:


> I have an already hacked drive that I bought from you guys. It is running 3.1.5f with the slices loaded and I assume it was created with PTVnet and InstantCake. I have the Netgear FA120. Do you think that slicer v. 1.3 would work for me and allow me to keep the hacks/networking?


It should... but this is not something we are directly recommending to those who have purchased preconfigured kits from us. I would recommend you review the contents of this thread and proceed at your own risk if you want to do such a thing. Please understand that not ALL of the hacks installed on our PTVnet kits will be preserved or run under 6.3. The Slicer is an 'enabling' technology - not a 'solution' so you do have to be technical, have a serial cable and be willing to completely fry your drive when stepping in and using the tool.

Scared you enough? Just make sure you have a good backup and you should be fine...


----------



## jjn

I upgraded both my zippered HR10's using slicer 1.3 and it was a piece of "Cake". 
Tried with slicer 1.2 on my first HR10 and wound up having to re-image and wait for the slices again.


----------



## Markman07

Thanks ..I used Adams suggestion...6.3 is all mine!


----------



## BigBearf

Hi all, 
I upgraded 4 of my zippered HR10's using the Slicer 1.3 and have had no problems so far. Network connectivity using FA120's and Linksys Routers hacked as bridges for G speed. 

I would go to: 
Upgrading Your Hacked HR10-250 to 6.3 Thread in the underground forum. There is also a script called add63.tcl that I ran by telnet to enable the zippered box to download the slices which I did on the last zippered box last night 

I very well may upgrade the last 2 stock HR10s that I have with a Seagate 400, 500 or 750 GB drive and then run the add63.tcl script and upgrade these boxes.  

Hope this helps, 
BigBearf


----------



## Lord Vader

BigBearf said:


> There is also a script called add63.tcl that I ran by telnet to enable the zippered box to download the slices which I did on the last zippered box last night


To which script are you referring? I had never heard of such a script.


----------



## Lord Vader

I Emailed this to my old man for his HR10-250. No matter what he did, he couldn't get it to run, especially after following the simple instructions.


----------



## GalenMD

So, is it true that 6.3a is now out? Other threads are claiming slices received. If so, has this actually loaded on anybody's unit?


----------



## Finnstang

They just started sending out the 6.3a slices last night.


----------



## LlamaLarry

Yep, shows up on mine and I will give it a go today. Woo hoo!


----------



## moonman

LlamaLarry said:


> Yep, shows up on mine and I will give it a go today. Woo hoo!


Is this the first 6.3 ver. you have gotten, or did you also get the bad one too??


----------



## LlamaLarry

No, I installed 6.3 myself last Friday. I don't have any major problems with it, but I figure what the heck.  Now, I would LOVE to get it on my unhacked box so I have an clean backup image - but nothing yet.


----------



## moonman

LlamaLarry said:


> No, I installed 6.3 myself last Friday. I don't have any major problems with it, but I figure what the heck.  Now, I would LOVE to get it on my unhacked box so I have an clean backup image - but nothing yet.


Thanks for that...I was curious if D* was going to resend the authorization for
6.3a to previous owners of the 6.3 ver...


----------



## Klydeman

I had it d/l last night 9-23, it is 6.3a.


Directory listing of /SwSystem 
Name Type Id Date Time Size 
3.1.5f-01-2-357 tyDb 427249 03/20/05 02:35 700 
6.3a-01-2-357 tyDb 2430230 09/23/06 02:45 772 
ACTIVE tyDb 427249 03/20/05 02:35 700​


----------



## pdawg17

I can't imagine they could have fixed the "other" issues (DD dropouts, etc)...I think I'll keep the phone line unplugged for awhile...


----------



## LlamaLarry

Well, that was painless. It did not appear to reset any of my settings, including channel, but that may really be part of the 3.x -> 6.x conversion more than software upgrade. No change so far in my DD performance (no problems with 6.3, no problems in 6.3a).


----------



## PJO1966

After 6.3a loaded did it take a couple hours for the guide data to fill in as with the transition from 3.x to 6.3?


----------



## LlamaLarry

How do I check? I don't have any messages getting into To Do List or Season Passes, was that where it was? Also System Information says that the guide is up to Oct 5.


----------



## rvaniwaa

I saw at the other forum that some features such as 30 second skip, encryption, and back doors can be enabled. Is anyone working on a superpatch to enable all of these?


----------



## cheer

PJO1966 said:


> After 6.3a loaded did it take a couple hours for the guide data to fill in as with the transition from 3.x to 6.3?


No -- the update from 6.3 to 6.3a doesn't touch MFS at all. If you don't go check system info, you won't even know it went through an update.

FWIW it did not fix my DD audio stuttering problem. Can't tell you whether it fixed the 72.5/95 problem as I don't use either.


----------



## cheer

rvaniwaa said:


> I saw at the other forum that some features such as 30 second skip, encryption, and back doors can be enabled. Is anyone working on a superpatch to enable all of these?


Not yet, since there aren't many patches yet (just the 3 you list ) and doing them by hand is fairly simple. My guess is you won't see a superpatch update until at least HMO/HME is unlocked.


----------



## vMAC

So is the 6.3 rollout resuming?


----------



## ebonovic

vMAC said:


> So is the 6.3 rollout resuming?


I haven't gotten a confirmation, but it is the weekend so my contact isn't normally in the office.

But all the evidence is pointing that a new build 6.3a is streaming to the boxes


----------



## drew2k

ebonovic said:


> I haven't gotten a confirmation, but it is the weekend so my contact isn't normally in the office.
> 
> But all the evidence is pointing that a new build 6.3a is streaming to the boxes


Hey Earl,

Can you also please follow-up with your contact about the 6.3 upgrade page and whether or not DirecTV plans on notifying their HR10-250 customers of the upgrades? It just seems like a waste for DirecTV to have posted that page if they don't ever iintend on tellig their customers officially how to get there ... either via an email or a message sent to the HR10 boxes...

Thanks!


----------



## Twister18

ebonovic said:


> I haven't gotten a confirmation, but it is the weekend so my contact isn't normally in the office.
> 
> But all the evidence is pointing that a new build 6.3a is streaming to the boxes


I restarted my box but it is still 3.1.5. How do I force the update. It says my last service update was at 2:40 am this morning. That could be the 6.3a?


----------



## vMAC

So how long should I wait before I take my unit over to a friends and hook it up to the phone line?


----------



## marky_mark

ebonovic said:


> I haven't gotten a confirmation, but it is the weekend so my contact isn't normally in the office.
> 
> But all the evidence is pointing that a new build 6.3a is streaming to the boxes


Thank you for the update. That's what I wanted to read!  
I've had my HR10-250 for 3 weeks now, previously owned a R10. My wife does not like the lack of folders. She's been very patient since I promised her an update was coming.

Hopefully us folks in upstate New York will get this soon. After which I plan on adding another drive.

Cheers!

Mark


----------



## BigBearf

*Lord Vader
*


> I Emailed this to my old man for his HR10-250. No matter what he did, he couldn't get it to run, especially after following the simple instructions.


I would try yourself first the following: 
1. In the Underground forum, go to the *Script to get the 6.3 slices thread *
2. Re-download the "add63.tcl" script. 
3.Initiate a telnet session 
4. Make tivo R/W with rw command at bash prompt 
5. Ftp to /hacks directory 
6. cd /hacks command 
7. type "dir" or "ls" to make sure add63.tcl is present 
8. type "add63.tcl" without quotes and it should run.

I just tried it again and it worked for me. I would make sure that it works on your machine before I sent it as an attachment to your dad. If it works locally for you and I think it should then maybe your dad can download it directly and have better success. 
Let me know


----------



## Lord Vader

Oh, I don't doubt it works for you, bear. I've had enough with my old man. I spent 45 frickin' minutes on the phone with him last night _just trying to get him to ftp it to his unit!_ Today, I Emailed him the zipped file to try again. He gets the file, downloads it to his desktop so he can easily find it, but when he opens FileZilla to ftp it, the file isn't there! At all. Nowhere to be found. So I told him to waste his own time trying to find it, and if he did, call me back. I then hung up on him.


----------



## Adam1115

drew2k said:


> Hey Earl,
> 
> Can you also please follow-up with your contact about the 6.3 upgrade page and whether or not DirecTV plans on notifying their HR10-250 customers of the upgrades? It just seems like a waste for DirecTV to have posted that page if they don't ever iintend on tellig their customers officially how to get there ... either via an email or a message sent to the HR10 boxes...
> 
> Thanks!


If you've seen the upgrade website, why do you need to be notified..?


----------



## drew2k

Adam1115 said:


> If you've seen the upgrade website, why do you need to be notified..?


If you been reading this thread for any length of time you may have noticed reports that some settings are reset by the upgrade. However, if you are a DirecTV customer that never visits these forums, wouldn't you be surprised to find one day that many of your settings have changed? Wouldn't it be nice to be told by DirecTV that an upgrade is coming and what it will do? Who knows ... it may even answer questions the customer has and eliminate or reduce calls to customer service.

The bottom line of my question I asked Earl to relay to his contact is this: What is the point of creating a web page if there is no intent to tell anyone it's there?


----------



## hiker

I agree with drew2k, there should be a notice. There's not even a message in the HR10's menu after the upgrade.


----------



## Anubys

I just forced a call...after hanging up, it's at loading data

1% of loading data and it's just stuck there...anybody have this happen to them?


----------



## Kamakzie

Anubys said:


> I just forced a call...after hanging up, it's at loading data
> 
> 1% of loading data and it's just stuck there...anybody have this happen to them?


Yup I have. Had to reboot..


----------



## gregftlaud

yah i had that stuck on 1percent a few nites ago...took about 20 minutes for it to get "unstuck" but it finally went to call succeeded but it wasnt the upgrade


----------



## Anubys

gregftlaud said:


> yah i had that stuck on 1percent a few nites ago...took about 20 minutes for it to get "unstuck" but it finally went to call succeeded but it wasnt the upgrade


same here...finally got unstuck...no upgrade for me still...


----------



## Castaa

I forced a phone call today. After restarting it appears my box is still using the *3.1.5f* version and not the new 6.3 version.

My zip code is 94xxx which is on the list of boxes that have been activated to use 6.3. Am I missing something? Sorry if this is a noob question. 

Edit:
I guess this answer my question. The updates are halted for now.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=317345&page=1&pp=30


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

> I guess this answer my question. The updates are halted for now.


DirecTV is now sending out 6.3*a*, but users with non-hacked units may not be able to use it until October.


----------



## zalusky

Maybe they are waiting for 6.3a feedback from us first .

Just hacked the upgrade into one of mine today. Will probably do the other tommorrow. Once I am happy with it.


----------



## aus

noob here, what do you guys mean by "hacked"
I know games/movies can be hacked and copied, but how does that pertain to this update?


----------



## etsolow

You can hack your unit, giving telnet access to the Linux OS. Once you have that in place, you can manually initiate an upgrade that the rest of us suckers have to wait for official authorization for.

Lots of hacking info in the Underground section of the forum.


----------



## crwmlw

Hello everyone, I havent been in here for a while so I wanted to stop in and fill you in on the latest news for the Chicago area. The 6.3 software for the hr10-250 will be available on October 4th and the New HR20 is a $99 upgrade from the HR10-250. Its the Mpeg 4 upgrade, customer retention said if will be a free upgrade after the first of the year, its still in the testing phase. So if anyone didnt receive the 6.3 update on September 12th it will be for sure October 4th.


----------



## dturturro

_QUOTE:You can hack your unit, giving telnet access to the Linux OS. Once you have that in place, you can manually initiate an upgrade that the rest of us suckers have to wait for official authorization for.

Lots of hacking info in the Underground section of the forum. _

Silly noob ? here: do you need to buy/install any extra hardware or is this just a programming fix? Do you need to pull the HD?


----------



## sanderv

Hello all as you can see from the title forced a call about a half hour ago and since then the yellow LED is on solid.Hoping this is an indication that the update is in progress to the 6.3 ,or 6.3a S/W.
When the LED goes out I will post a second message with the results. 
(have my fingers crossed)


----------



## sanderv

sanderv said:


> Hello all as you can see from the title forced a call about a half hour ago and since then the yellow LED is on solid.Hoping this is an indication that the update is in progress to the 6.3 ,or 6.3a S/W.
> When the LED goes out I will post a second message with the results.
> (have my fingers crossed)


Not sure if something is wrong or if this is normal
The forced phone call was at 9:30 am and the yellow LED is still on solid

according to the users guide on the color of the LED "It turns amber
when a connection to the DVR service is in progress."

However almost 3 hours??? to upgrade???

Does anyone know if this is normal?


----------



## hiker

sanderv said:


> Not sure if something is wrong or if this is normal
> The forced phone call was at 9:30 am and the yellow LED is still on solid
> 
> according to the users guide on the color of the LED "It turns amber
> when a connection to the DVR service is in progress."
> 
> However almost 3 hours??? to upgrade???
> 
> Does anyone know if this is normal?


Sometimes it stays on, don't know why. Usually the amber light indicates phone in use. Go to Phone Settings menu and see if it indicates phone in use. If not, and the light bothers you, try rebooting.


----------



## seanm57

Well, I got tired of waiting. I went ahead and performed the method described previously in this thread. I used the zipper to enable networking on my Hr10-250. Then, edited the upgrade ictl file to force the upgrade. My Tivo had already downloaded the new 6.3a software just like everyone elses. After another bash prompt command to start the upgrade, it was all done in less than 1 hour. Folders are great and the speed is fantastic. No problems at all with Dolby Digital dropouts. However, I am using the optical or TOSLINK cable for my audio. As far as I know that is the only way to have true DD output anyway. 

Love the update. ...now if someone will just get MRV working on this unit, I'll buy 2 more and get them on my network. 

I usually just lurk on here and I think this is probably my 1st post, but I just wanted people to know that the zipper/bash force upgrade works very well. Very easy.

Sean


----------



## Brillian1080p

Well shootski! I'm a still a waitin on mine!

I'm in rural Arizona mountains, so who knows how long till that satellite thingy will find me?


----------



## gregftlaud

so i've read numerous posts from people that got upgraded that say "the guide" is much faster. is that the dtv grid guide, the tivo list guide, or both?


----------



## dturturro

I'm more concerned with the time it takes to set up or reprioritize the season passes. Anyone with the new update able to do this in under 5 minutes?


----------



## tiggermanh

Yes, the guide is much faster, both of them.

The grid style is usable now, so I switched to that.

Re-ordering SPs was much more workable than it had gotten. I think we have about 30 of them right now.

I reordered a few of them the other night and I spent less than 2 minutes total moving them around and waiting for it to complete processing.


----------



## sluciani

dturturro said:


> I'm more concerned with the time it takes to set up or reprioritize the season passes. Anyone with the new update able to do this in under 5 minutes?


About a minute for my 45 season's passes, once the database was fully optimized. Not sure how long optimization took because I wasn't testing it. Possibly a day, possibly more.

/steve


----------



## jhimmel

seanm57 said:


> No problems at all with Dolby Digital dropouts. However, I am using the optical or TOSLINK cable for my audio. As far as I know that is the only way to have true DD output anyway.
> Sean


I use HDMI for DD.

Jim H.


----------



## finaldiet

Brillian1080p said:


> Well shootski! I'm a still a waitin on mine!
> 
> I'm in rural Arizona mountains, so who knows how long till that satellite thingy will find me?


I'm still waiting also. Shows 3.1 in my system settings as of this am. Software version same also.


----------



## AlbertZeroK

sluciani said:


> About a minute for my 45 season's passes, once the database was fully optimized. Not sure how long optimization took because I wasn't testing it. Possibly a day, possibly more.
> 
> /steve


Once I put 6.3a on my TIVO sunday, it was SLUGGISH big time. So I turned to my SD TIVO. But last night, the HD TIVO was working great, so I'm guessing the TIVO needs a day or so to get everything up and going from the 6.3a upgrade.


----------



## Brillian1080p

Is there any reason a hacked HR10-250 wouldn't receive 6.3 in MFS besides the delay for a few days.

Maybe I'm trying to rush things though. There has been a lot of mention about it going till October 4th.


----------



## hiker

Brillian1080p said:


> Is there any reason a hacked HR10-250 wouldn't receive 6.3 in MFS besides the delay for a few days.
> 
> Maybe I'm trying to rush things though. There has been a lot of mention about it going till October 4th.


Do you have upgradesoftware variable set to false? See the post here.


----------



## Finnstang

Brillian1080p said:


> Is there any reason a hacked HR10-250 wouldn't receive 6.3 in MFS besides the delay for a few days.
> 
> Maybe I'm trying to rush things though. There has been a lot of mention about it going till October 4th.


Have you tried forcing a call?


----------



## josejrp

hiker said:


> Do you have upgradesoftware variable set to false? See the post here.


I had mine set to false, and I received 6.3 and 6.3a in MFS.


----------



## rminsk

Brillian1080p said:


> There has been a lot of mention about it going till October 4th.


That was until 6.3 had a bug. They are now installing 6.3a and they will most likely revise the schedule.


----------



## cheer

hiker said:


> Do you have upgradesoftware variable set to false? See the post here.


That has nothing to do with whether you get the software in MFS.


----------



## samberger

is it possible that if i didn't receive the upgrade overnight that if I come home this afternoon and force a call it could update? or would the software only get to me once a day, or night, so if i don't have it in the morning i have to wait for the next day?


----------



## rminsk

samberger said:


> is it possible that if i didn't receive the upgrade overnight that if I come home this afternoon and force a call it could update? or would the software only get to me once a day, or night, so if i don't have it in the morning i have to wait for the next day?


Once the receiver has been changed in the DirecTV database to run a new version of the software it will activate it on the next phone call. If the software is not cached on the hard drive it will download it over the phone.


----------



## gregftlaud

i'm not sure why a ton of people would get the update via satellite but then it wont be activated to install for some time? why is that? if u downloaded it then why wouldnt it activate to install on the next phone call. teases lol


----------



## rminsk

gregftlaud said:


> i'm not sure why a ton of people would get the update via satellite but then it wont be activated to install for some time? why is that? if u downloaded it then why wouldnt it activate to install on the next phone call. teases lol


A rollout period is needed in case the release has problems. That was just demonstrated with the 6.3 72.5 degree satellite problem. They were able to stop the update before everyone had the problem. Also, whenever there is a new software release people may call support. By slowly rolling out the release the impact on support is lower. In the DirecTiVo case a rollout also may cause failures. The TiVo has two boot partitions and the new software is installed on a inactive partition. The DirecTiVo swaps boot partitions and then reboots. If the inactive partition was bad the unit can fail requiring a replacement.


----------



## gregftlaud

well..crap...i bought my hr10 back in may 2004. i was probably one of the first few hundred to get it i should have gotten an update by now he he he. knowing my luck though since i was one of the first to purchase it i was probably be one of the last to get the upgrade.


----------



## richard276

*B* I am sorry to sound like a newbie or an idiot but I've read all these threads goiungback through the month and nowhere did it discuss what the 6.3 actually is or does. I assume it is a system software upgrade. I've seen where your box has to be "hacked" in order to get more details/info than is provided in the main tivo menu - for example all mine says is:3.1.5f01-3-257.

What exactly is the 6.3 s/w? what doe sit do/allow differently? do we have to go get it?I've forced the daily call but I'm thinking it must be more than that. I live in zip 22152

Again sorry to be suck an idiot but had to ask

Thanks


----------



## aaronwt

Look at the very FIRST post of this thread. It has a link to the release notes for 6.3


----------



## spjon

gregftlaud said:


> well..crap...i bought my hr10 back in may 2004. i was probably one of the first few hundred to get it i should have gotten an update by now he he he. knowing my luck though since i was one of the first to purchase it i was probably be one of the last to get the upgrade.


I know how you feel. I picked mine up in Aug of '04. The fist batch that they had at GoodGuys. 

I do have to say that buying it (even for $1000) has been worth every penny.


----------



## tase2

Are there still a lot of folks who have not even received 6.3 slices yet?


----------



## rminsk

tase2 said:


> Are there still a lot of folks who have not even received 6.3 slices yet?


Most people have not actived it yet because of a bug in the software. 6.3a just started rolling out yesterday. It seems they are slowly starting the 6.3a update in case of other problems.


----------



## charlestwaters

Have a ? for you folks.. I have called DTV regarding upgrading to the HR20 box. They told me they don't offer any kind of an upgrade at this time, that the only place you can get it from is Best Buy or Best Buy.com. And once I activate the new box, that they will give me a $200 credit on my account.

I have heard others on here saying that they have been told it's a $99 upgrade, or they are getting it installed this week, yadda yadda... Anyone have anything different to ad!? Has anyone actually taken the upgrade route!?

I am in the Seattle area if that makes a difference!


----------



## Lord Vader

tase2 said:


> Are there still a lot of folks who have not even received 6.3 slices yet?


Neither I nor my father have, but I'm not concerned right now. I'm so damn busy with other things that I haven't had time to worry about it.


----------



## Cheezmo

Those of you that don't have 6.3/6.3a, be thankful if you watch OTA. The 10-15 second audio dropouts are pretty annoying. Here's hoping for a 6.3b.


----------



## tase2

Lord Vader said:


> Neither I nor my father have, but I'm not concerned right now. I'm so damn busy with other things that I haven't had time to worry about it.


I guess I will just wait patiently.


----------



## rminsk

Cheezmo said:


> Those of you that don't have 6.3/6.3a, be thankful if you watch OTA. The 10-15 second audio dropouts are pretty annoying. Here's hoping for a 6.3b.


No problem on my machine...


----------



## drew2k

rminsk said:


> A rollout period is needed in case the release has problems. ... Also, whenever there is a new software release people may call support. By slowly rolling out the release the impact on support is lower. ...


Unfortunately, DirecTV is not helping themselves. DirecTV is rolling out upgrades but is not telling its customers that some of their settings may be changed, so some customers may be calling support when a simple on-screen message would tell them they have an upgrade and some settings were reset.

And there's still no word from Earl/Earl's contact on why DirecTV created that 6.3 upgrade web page that they don't seem to want to steer their customers to ...


----------



## Arcady

When your tivo updates, it does give you a message.


----------



## drew2k

Arcady said:


> When your tivo updates, it does give you a message.


This has been discussed for a while, and so far no one has reported getting an on-screen message or even an emailed message from DirecTV about an upgrade.

You'd be the first to post that for 6.3 and/or 6.3a there was an on-screen message telling the user their box was just upgraded...


----------



## bigcat400

I dont see how giving a message to the customers would help D*.

What would the message say, something like, "please wait while we screw up with your box with some more buggy software..." ?

I think they are actually helping themselves by not telling anybody about it. This way people may just think that their audio system or TV is going bad rather than blaiming D*.

It it were a tested quality upgrade, they would send letters out. At this point they are just using us to test their stuff.



drew2k said:


> Unfortunately, DirecTV is not helping themselves. DirecTV is rolling out upgrades but is not telling its customers that some of their settings may be changed, so some customers may be calling support when a simple on-screen message would tell them they have an upgrade and some settings were reset.
> 
> And there's still no word from Earl/Earl's contact on why DirecTV created that 6.3 upgrade web page that they don't seem to want to steer their customers to ...


----------



## Brillian1080p

Sorry guys for not answering your questions to my question sooner. Been a little busy!

My box has typically had problems completing the call. The test call will fail ten times in a row with "Couldn't connect" and the next time it will connect. I can go directly to make call and it will fail a few times also. It's very hit and miss. The phone line is fine and I've tried practically every number available.

I posted a ways back that I was still confused regarding how the software is received. Somebody responded with "Why are you confused?" 

Well just look at this thread. You have the majority swearing you cannot accomplish anything by forcing a call if you don't already have the upgrade sitting in your box. Then you have a minority swearing the opposite. I am no expert, I've had mine since they came on the market and loved having HD. I'm into high quality video and audio. That's all I used it for until the middle of August when I entered the hacking world. 

My instincts say it downloads by satellite. The file is somewhere around 780 mb. I don't know the exact length of time to download by telephone modem, but I'm sure it's very long.

I'm still curious though, is there any reason a hacked HR10-250 wouldn't download the upgrade? I want to make sure It's not something I should take care of here.


----------



## Brillian1080p

Deleted.


----------



## Pab Sungenis

drew2k said:


> This has been discussed for a while, and so far no one has reported getting an on-screen message or even an emailed message from DirecTV about an upgrade.
> 
> You'd be the first to post that for 6.3 and/or 6.3a there was an on-screen message telling the user their box was just upgraded...


There is a message included in the original 6.3 update package...for 7.2.

The message is then discarded since it's for a different version than your system was just updated to.


----------



## lns4667

Brillian, the same problem happened to a friend of mine, with the phone not connecting normally. On further inspection I found he wasn't using a filter on his reciever for the Dsl interference. Just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## steven-h

Just noticed a message on my hr10-250 which states the update will happen soon and only those that have a phone line attached will receive it.


----------



## samberger

steven-h said:


> Just noticed a message on my hr10-250 which states the update will happen soon and only those that have a phone line attached will receive it.


yup, just got the same message and forced a call. nothing.


----------



## hiker

I got the 6.3 Software Update message also. 

It starts out:
ATTENTION: Upcoming HD DVR upgrade requires phone line connection!

The funny thing is to get the message you have to make a phone call. I proved this on 2 of my HR10's, soon after forcing a call, the message popped up but no 6.3 yet!


----------



## Anubys

got the message as well...I guess nobody can say there is no official announcement from D* anymore


----------



## drew2k

Anubys said:


> got the message as well...I guess nobody can say there is no official announcement from D* anymore


And I'll just pretend that I had a small part in that, gently prodding Earl to ask his contact when or if there would be something officially announced.


----------



## tivoupgrade

hiker said:


> I got the 6.3 Software Update message also.
> 
> It starts out:
> ATTENTION: Upcoming HD DVR upgrade requires phone line connection!
> 
> The funny thing is to get the message you have to make a phone call. I proved this on 2 of my HR10's, soon after forcing a call, the message popped up but no 6.3 yet!


Some of you probably won't believe this, but the unit I have hooked up (we only have one TV and one HR10-250) is still on its original software version -- 3.1.5; its been online for well over 2 years, has never been plugged into a phone line and has never gotten a message, update or software slice. Where's my 6.3?


----------



## marky_mark

Cheezmo said:


> Those of you that don't have 6.3/6.3a, be thankful if you watch OTA. The 10-15 second audio dropouts are pretty annoying. Here's hoping for a 6.3b.


My system hasn't been upgraded yet, but I have had audio optical dropouts this week on OTA recordings.

I did get the 6.3 update message people have mentioned today after the daily call. The last time I saw a message like this was years ago with my original DirecTV Tivo Hughes model when they released an upgrade to activate dual tuners. The actual update was only a couple days after.

Mark


----------



## mx6bfast

tivoupgrade said:


> Some of you probably won't believe this, but the unit I have hooked up (we only have one TV and one HR10-250) is still on its original software version -- 3.1.5; its been online for well over 2 years, has never been plugged into a phone line and has never gotten a message, update or software slice. Where's my 6.3?


Before you upgrade, can you do the codes and that display the bitrate and resolution D* is sending the channels out at?


----------



## finaldiet

mx6bfast said:


> Before you upgrade, can you do the codes and that display the bitrate and resolution D* is sending the channels out at?


Mine just re-booted twice while watching the Unit. Then I noticed it wasn't recording CSI:NY. I hit record and it would just make a big BONG. Whats up!! System is still 3.1


----------



## pdawg17

It's not possible for OTA to be affected by the solar flare business starting up right now, could it?


----------



## Lord Vader

Yes it is. Solar activity can also affect satellite transmissions.


----------



## gregftlaud

has anyone in the past ...when the upgrade started get this on screen message saying there was soon to be an upgrade and then get the upgrade soon after. i am wondering if this on screen message is sent to receivers that have now been added to the upgrade database ...or is this message just a general message to everyone notifying them of the update.


----------



## nc88keyz

I received same message yesterday. Both units manually upgraded to 6.3a

FWIW


----------



## steven-h

I forced a call at 4:30 this morning and nothing. I just got home and at 9:15 forced a call and it is installing. Non hacked unit in 40 zip. Yea.


----------



## rcavatr

Pab Sungenis said:


> And neither TiVo nor DirecTV has sent out word one about 6.3.


I received a message yesterday on my HR10-250 that an upgrade was coming soon and that make sure that my phone line was plugged in.

John


----------



## mhn2

This morning I got the message that I would be receiving the 6.3 update and to be sure my phone line was connected. :up: :up: :up: 

I checked the call history and it said I had made a successful call just 10 minutes ago. Would forcing another call start the installation?


----------



## jdblack911

Well, I've been sitting back and watching the few 6.3 threads that have developed, content to wait until 10/3 when a few of you posted about the 6.3 message you got when you called in. Out of curiosity, I hooked up the ole phone line to my vonage box to initiate a call. After a 45 second call, the message downloaded indicated 6.3 would be arriving soon, but....could it be.....yes....pending restart also appeared. I manually restarted and the "Preparing service update... This may take up to an hour" screen showed up and then restarted before I even finished this message, I have verified that 6.3a is now loaded on my box.
My zip is 600XX and I'm just outside of Chicago, but I don't really care what formula D* used to roll out this update, I don't think we'll ever really know. At least it looks like things are steadily beginning to progress again. In fact, after all the sharp tongues (or should I say fingers) with posts scolding D*, I have to say that both D* and Tivo seemed to do a good job getting this back into the pipeline, even if it did take so long to get it in the first place. 
I was running 3.1.5f as of last night.


----------



## JoeSchueller

steven-h said:


> I forced a call at 4:30 this morning and nothing. I just got home and at 9:15 forced a call and it is installing. Non hacked unit in 40 zip. Yea.


Steven, did you have 6.3 on the box, or is it going straight from 3.5f to 6.3a?


----------



## steven-h

JoeSchueller said:


> Steven, did you have 6.3 on the box, or is it going straight from 3.5f to 6.3a?


I had 3.5f and it went straight to 6.3a.


----------



## rcavatr

drew2k said:


> Hey Earl,
> 
> Can you also please follow-up with your contact about the 6.3 upgrade page and whether or not DirecTV plans on notifying their HR10-250 customers of the upgrades? It just seems like a waste for DirecTV to have posted that page if they don't ever iintend on tellig their customers officially how to get there ... either via an email or a message sent to the HR10 boxes...
> 
> Thanks!


I received a message on my HR10-250 box yeaterday claiming that there was an update coming and to make sure that my phone line was plugged in.

John


----------



## String

gregftlaud said:


> has anyone in the past ...when the upgrade started get this on screen message saying there was soon to be an upgrade and then get the upgrade soon after. i am wondering if this on screen message is sent to receivers that have now been added to the upgrade database ...or is this message just a general message to everyone notifying them of the update.


I got the message yesterday, I forced a call last night, and this morning, still nothing.


----------



## gregftlaud

same here. got the message so no update. so i'm assuming it was just a general message not to just people that will get the upgrade with 24 hr or whatever


----------



## JLWINE

Echo, Echo, Echo......


----------



## primetime73

I noticed this morning that one of my HR10's had the message. I had hooked up a phone line to it last night, it made the daily call but did not update the software. I forced a call this morning and nothing changed. The next scheduled call is for Saturday night so I assume the update will probably come then. 
For what it is worth - 
This DVR is still on 3.f and went in service in May 05 and is not continuously hooked to a phone line. My other HR10 is still on 3.f and has not received the message, it is continuously hooked to a phone line and went in service in Sept. 05.


----------



## tivoupgrade

mx6bfast said:


> Before you upgrade, can you do the codes and that display the bitrate and resolution D* is sending the channels out at?


The unit is hacked... just running older software. By 'upgrade' do you mean to 6.3?

Sure, what are the codes that do that?


----------



## moonman

tivoupgrade said:


> The unit is hacked... just running older software. By 'upgrade' do you mean to 6.3?
> 
> Sure, what are the codes that do that?


-----------------
Press "select," "play," "select," "instant replay," "select" and then the info appears in white text at the bottom of the screen. For example it will show HBO at 1920x1088i, 16:9, 29.97fps. HD-Net(now) shows up as 1280x1088i. To get rid of the white text you enter the sequence again and then go to the DirecTV Central and back. It will even give you the resolution on the Tivo recordings. "
------------------
If you still have this back door, don't upgrade your unit unless you want more speed & folders....


----------



## eplus12

Is anyone here upgrading to the HR20-700? I spoke with DTV today and they said they would be phasing out these MPEG 2 units early next year. So does that mean we only have 6 months at best to use these things? Why the excitement over 6.3?


----------



## JoeSchueller

You may get strung up for blasphemy for calling the HR20 an upgrade. This is a *TiVo* forum, so most people here are pretty religious about the TiVo software interface. The HR20 does not run TiVo software and has a D* (NDS) developed GUI. Many here despise it (personally, I'm intrigued). For more info on the HR20, check out http://www.dbstalk.com.

As far as 6.3 goes, it addresses many people's biggest complaint about the HR10: the turtle-like performance of the box. It also adds folders to the "now playing" list - a feature other devices have enjoyed for a long time.


----------



## Tom Harms

This morning, I was not able to receive telephone calls, but able to send. After extensive troubleshooting, the problem went away when I disconnected the line on the DVR. I got a message that it was trying to update my DVR. Now I can receive telephone calls. I may reconnect the line to the DVR when I go to bed. I spent about 3 hours running this problem down ~ maybe this will save somebody else some time.


----------



## AZJimbo

I got the message yesterday afternoon but no update as of yet.  
853XX


----------



## drew2k

Got my upgrade messages on both boxes last night, but still no actual upgrade. I think somebody up there hates me.


----------



## convbcuda

I also got the message and forced a call, but no update, too. Of course this receiver is starting its death spiral by rebooting on its own during football games and last night while watching a recorded program.


----------



## bobmun

i got the update this morning at 1:15
601xx


----------



## slowchange

Got the message about the phone line yesterday afternoon. Just forced a phone call, still didn't get the upgrade. Live in 086xx near Trenton, NJ.


----------



## jbradway

I got the message yesterday and the update today. Had to check the DD audio setting as it picked DD PCM by default I guess. The other thing I noticed is that when the Folders/Groups option is on in the Now Playing List, the short cut numbers have changed. I set up a macros to go to the Season Pass and To Do List using the number short cuts. When I press those buttons it now takes me to the Now Playing List. When I turn off folders, it works like it always did. I might just leave folders off because I never considered it to be the uber option anyway. I also don't notice much difference on the speed since I wasn't really all that slow on this box anyway. My old HR10 was very slow, but this box has been very responsive since I swapped.


----------



## dscott72

Dito on the message. Although I noticed that said 6.3, not 6.3a.


----------



## rcavatr

eplus12 said:


> Is anyone here upgrading to the HR20-700? I spoke with DTV today and they said they would be phasing out these MPEG 2 units early next year. So does that mean we only have 6 months at best to use these things? Why the excitement over 6.3?


It's my understanding that D* hasn't enabled the OTA input on the unit yet. If that is the case, I will not let them upgrade mine until it is enabled. I get my locals over OTA, and I'm probably not in a large enough market to get them through D* yet.

John


----------



## scotthemme

Someone mentioned that they thought a call was required to get the message saying that an update was coming soon and to make sure the phone line was connected. But I believe others said they received the message without having their phone line connected. Can anyone verify whether or not the phone line needs to be connected in order to get the upgrade coming soon message?


----------



## kroddy

Whilst not absolute proof, the fact that I had no message before I forced a call yesterday evening, but did have immediately after the call would suggest that the message does indeed come down the phone line.


----------



## morgantown

kroddy said:


> Whilst not absolute proof, the fact that I had no message before I forced a call yesterday evening, but did have immediately after the call would suggest that the message does indeed come down the phone line.


Same thing here...lets see if October 4th (just a _rumored_ date) brings anything other than Fall weather.


----------



## hybucket

It appears that I got the Update COming message and the Update Download within moments of each other. It now says "Pending Restart," but because I've got stuff recording I will wait for 2AM.
I am in the 021xx zip.


----------



## chevyman601

i got the message on one of the 3 hr10's i have, but the other 2 that didn't have the message they got the 6.3a update. whats funny is my friend got the message on all 7 of his hr10's but no update so he is mad.


----------



## mhn2

Forced a call last night after receiving the "upgrade coming message" yesterday morning. It did a quick download and went to the pending restart status. I went ahead and rebooted the system and it installed the software. I live in the DFW area in the 760XX area code. 

I like the folders and improved channel selection screen. I had to go in and select or favorites channels again, but that wasn't a big deal. I only noticed a slight speed improvement in the onscreen guide. I will check the speed of the season pass manager and other aspects this weekend. So far, it looks like my R10 in the bedroom is still the fastest of our 3 DTivo's. Oh well, I'm still happy to have the upgrade. :up:


----------



## rifleman69

Hey ebonovic, do you know more about the Apple Computer "Bonjour" software that is now a part of the 6.3a software? Saw that at the end of the system info screen and it's definitely not on the 6.1 software on my Samsung DirecTiVo.


----------



## Finnstang

rifleman69 said:


> Hey ebonovic, do you know more about the Apple Computer "Bonjour" software that is now a part of the 6.3a software? Saw that at the end of the system info screen and it's definitely not on the 6.1 software on my Samsung DirecTiVo.


I believe I read somehwere on DDB, that the software was there in 6.2 for the DtiVos, but it was called something else.


----------



## darthrsg

mhn2 said:


> Forced a call last night after receiving the "upgrade coming message" yesterday morning.


Same here in 397xx. No restart pending though  .


----------



## Korkle

I got the msg yesterday and forced a call --- the upgrade downloaded and I restarted ---the 6.1 installed and is working great. Guide loads almost instantly on page down . this morning I rearanged three items in the pass manager as a test and what usually took 4-5 minutes to return control to me was completed in less than a minute. So many of the things I hated about Tivo are being fixed.


----------



## mle_ii

So when and where does this "restart pending" information display for those who have seen it?


----------



## cforrest

Just forced a call, now have pending restart. Will have to wait until 2am to find out what version I received, 6.3 or 6.3a. Zip code is 110XX


----------



## etsolow

cforrest said:


> Just forced a call, now have pending restart. Will have to wait until 2am to find out what version I received, 6.3 or 6.3a. Zip code is 110XX


You can force a restart now... either through the menu, or just by pulling the power plug!


----------



## hiker

mle_ii said:


> So when and where does this "restart pending" information display for those who have seen it?


When you get it (who knows when?) it will show up on Phone menu "Last Call Status:" in place of "Successful".


----------



## cforrest

Ok, forced a restart via remote, now have 6.3a. Yippee


----------



## utvnut

Dozens of forced calls, no download but I have the message saying it is coming. Maybe I am not dancing correctly, is it clockwise or counter-clockwise?

Seriously, it just keeps saying call status-suceeded.


----------



## BrettStah

utvnut said:


> Dozens of forced calls, no download but I have the message saying it is coming. Maybe I am not dancing correctly, is it clockwise or counter-clockwise?
> 
> Seriously, it just keeps saying call status-suceeded.


I'm pretty sure DirecTV only updates the list of receivers that should install the software update once a day, so forcing dozens a calls in a single day is a waste of your time.


----------



## litzdog911

utvnut said:


> Dozens of forced calls, no download but I have the message saying it is coming. Maybe I am not dancing correctly, is it clockwise or counter-clockwise?
> 
> Seriously, it just keeps saying call status-suceeded.


Be patient. Mine hasn't gotten the update yet either.


----------



## hiker

BrettStah said:


> I'm pretty sure DirecTV only updates the list of receivers that should install the software update once a day, so forcing dozens a calls in a single day is a waste of your time.


But we don't know what time of day it happens, do we? It could happen 5 mins after my call. I'm doing about 3 calls a day and still no love. People are reporting getting it after the 5th call, same day. Only 1 of my HR10's has 6.3 and that happened only because I replaced the HDD with one preloaded with 6.3. 

Geaux Bengal Tigers
hiker, LSU class of '65. originally from N.O. Lakeview


----------



## Syzygy

Just got a message today saying I would get 6.3 soon and warning me to make sure my phone connection was working.

Funny thing was that the message appeared today (Friday) but was dated Wednesday -- as if it had been sent then.

I checked my Phone status and saw that the connection was working *and* that the download had already occurred (_Restart pending_). Silly message!


----------



## elvisisded

Syzygy said:


> Just got a message today saying I would get 6.3 soon and warning me to make sure my phone connection was working.
> 
> Funny thing was that the message appeared today (Friday) but was dated Wednesday -- as if it had been sent then.
> 
> I checked my Phone status and saw that the connection was working *and* that the download had already occurred (_Restart pending_). Silly message!


 Same thing for me.


----------



## DaveWhittle

I got my notice on Wednesday. I forced a phone call and a restart and nothing. I tried again today (Friday) and I'm at 6.3a now! :up: 

Didn't take long to install... maybe about a half hour. Folders are cool.


----------



## Morris Herman

I got the notice today Friday and it was dated Wednesday. I also forced a daily call but no change. Looks like about a two day delay before the update arrives from the above posts in this thread.


----------



## Lo-CA$H

I got the update message Wednesday (9/27), forced a daily call, no upgrade. The receiver was scheduled for a daily call at 1:40am Saturday. As of this morning, I now have the 6.3a upgrade. Folders are definitely COOL! Zip code is 281XX.


----------



## Ed Dixon

I received the 6.3 update message today, although it was dated 9/27. Normally my unit calls in about 2AM, but the next scheduled call shows as Sat (today) afternoon at 2:07 PM. Guess we'll see later if anything occurs.

Zip code here is 242xx.

Ed


----------



## kenboy

Hooked up to a phone line for the first time in six months a week or two ago, so calls would start again. Got the notice on 9/27 that the update was coming, and it told me at that point my next call would be 10:37 am today, Saturday, 9/30. 

At 10:45 am, it still said it would call at 10:37. That's not good. Have forced several calls now; still no update, still no "pending restart." Sigh. It says my next call will be on 10/2. 

I'm in 07xxx. Meh.


----------



## no-blue-screen

I hate waiting, but I have again adopted the philosophy that "all good things will come to those who wait"


----------



## Onazuka

no-blue-screen said:


> I hate waiting, but I have again adopted the philosophy that "all good things will come to those who wait"


Good things come to those who go after them and get what they want.


----------



## no-blue-screen

I tried telling that to Pam Anderson, but it looks like I am still stuck with my wife


----------



## Darichard

I noticed that people are saying there is no message about the upgrade. I got a message on the 27th that my DVR would get an upgrade. It looks like this:

Subject: 6.3 Software Upgrade
From: DIRECTV
Date: Wed 9/27

ATTENTION: Upcooming HD DRV upgrade requires phone line connection!

If you have the HD DVR you'll soon be receiving our version 6.3 software upgrade. The upgrade will only occur if your phone line is connected.

Thank you for being a loyal DIRECTV customer.​
Addition: I neglected to mention that I haven't gotten the update yet.


----------



## PJO1966

No message here. I'm on 6.3a and had a lockup this morning. I needed to unplug in order to reset.


----------



## KenW

I got the message and the upgrade.


----------



## Budget_HT

2 boxes here. Both received message, but only one has upgraded to 6.3 so far.


----------



## tase2

BigBearf said:


> Hi all,
> I upgraded 4 of my zippered HR10's using the Slicer 1.3 and have had no problems so far. Network connectivity using FA120's and Linksys Routers hacked as bridges for G speed.
> 
> I would go to:
> Upgrading Your Hacked HR10-250 to 6.3 Thread in the underground forum. There is also a script called *add63.tcl * that I ran by telnet to enable the zippered box to download the slices which I did on the last zippered box last night
> 
> I very well may upgrade the last 2 stock HR10s that I have with a Seagate 400, 500 or 750 GB drive and then run the *add63.tcl * script and upgrade these boxes.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> BigBearf


Where does one find this add63.tcl script?


----------



## tivoboy

still no love in 94025


----------



## unclebrownie

Got the message on the 27th and still no 6.3a upgrade in11240 zip even after daily calls and restarts .


----------



## harley3k

unclebrownie said:


> Got the message on the 27th and still no 6.3a upgrade in11240 zip even after daily calls and restarts .


Same here... Good thing I'm getting FIOS installed next week. I can stop waiting for this stupid ugprade.

-h


----------



## twaller

Got the message, but no 6.3a, forcing calls daily..........no love from D*.


----------



## drew2k

Somebody up there still doesn't love me ...


----------



## tfederov

drew2k said:


> Somebody up there still doesn't love me ...


Somebody up there only loves 1/3 of me. I wonder when D* expects to have it totally pushed out.....


----------



## RandCfilm

drew2k said:


> Somebody up there still doesn't love me ...


I finally used the add63.tcl script and received the slices in MFS overnight on both units.

RandCfilm


----------



## tase2

RandCfilm said:


> I finally used the add63.tcl script and received the slices in MFS overnight on both units.
> 
> RandCfilm


add63.tcl looks pretty darn complicated 

Any decent tips?


----------



## hiker

tase2 said:


> add63.tcl looks pretty darn complicated
> 
> Any decent tips?


There's a thread over at DDB with instructions. I'm waiting until Wed., we should all get it then.


----------



## tase2

hiker said:


> There's a thread over at DDB with instructions. I'm waiting until Wed., we should all get it then.


I think when push comes to shove I will also be waiting until Wed. too.


----------



## dturturro

hiker said:


> There's a thread over at DDB with instructions. I'm waiting until Wed., we should all get it then.


Anyone have the link to the specified topic?


----------



## RandCfilm

tase2 said:


> add63.tcl looks pretty darn complicated
> 
> Any decent tips?


If your unit is hacked just upload and run add63.tcl, quite simple and it definitely worked for me. My logs showed the upgrade slices were being sent down every night but were not being loaded.



dturturro said:


> Anyone have the link to the specified topic?


 As not to link to other sites, go to DDB under Newbie Tivo section and look for the post "6.3a upgrade via bash"

RandCfilm


----------



## Arkie

wow, I think I'm really gonna be the last person to get this update....... good times.......


----------



## vtfan99

Arkie said:


> wow, I think I'm really gonna be the last person to get this update....... good times.......


No....pretty confident it will be me. My wife is even laughing at me...telling me its a D* conspiracy against me. Im starting to think she is right


----------



## Brewer4

2 units no update. There are plenty of us left out from folder and fast navigation nervana.


----------



## Todd

Brewer4 said:


> 2 units no update. There are plenty of us left out from folder and fast navigation nervana.


But we're also left out of audio dropouts and other bugs. I really want it, but I've decided to pull the plug until they fix these problems....


----------



## jshaffer85

Sorry if this has been covered previously but will I get the update if I'm dialing in via Serial PPP?

I have Vonage phone service and have never been able to consistently connect.


----------



## tfederov

No bugs (knock on wood) on the one of my three that has the upgrade. Been about a week and a half now.


----------



## yaddayaddayadda

vtfan99 said:


> No....pretty confident it will be me. My wife is even laughing at me...telling me its a D* conspiracy against me. Im starting to think she is right


I hate to break it to you both, but *I* will be the last.


----------



## Lord Vader

I don't know, yadda--no 6.3a on mine.


----------



## nytevizion

New to the forums, and NO 6.3 for me either.


----------



## DaveWhittle

I got it earlier in the week as posted, but alas... I'm getting the audio dropouts.  

Very annoying... it happens once roughly every hour or so for 2 to 5 seconds - sound completely disappears. It's on the recording end too... if you do an instant reply or rewind the dropout is in the exact same place. :down: 

I hope they fix this soon.


----------



## Budget_HT

It might help if folks reporting audio dropouts would also specify which channels were affected.


----------



## DaveWhittle

Budget_HT said:


> It might help if folks reporting audio dropouts would also specify which channels were affected.


Ok... once so far during Saturday Night Live on NBC (I have only watched about 10 minutes), once while watching part of a football game on FOX, and once during The Amazing Race on CBS.

All recorded OTA.


----------



## chevyman601

FYI: I have 3 HR10's not hacked 2 got the update last wednesday the other did not.
So i did this took the HD out of the one that didn't and put it in the one that did, started it up after getting error #51 did a C&D then set up unit as new did the daily call that night it updated to 6.3a put the HD back in the other HR10 after getting an error #51 did a C&D and now i have 6.3a on all three of my HR10's. You might have to call Dtv and tell the computer x721 to get locals back but everythings working on all 3, no problems (note if you do it this way you will lose you saved programs)


----------



## WhyMe

Went to my brothers tonight and he has 6.3a, he is not using Dolby Digital so has had no dropouts since he got it last thurs. And was not that excited about it but I am excited and still haven't got it yet...


----------



## GalenMD

Budget_HT said:


> It might help if folks reporting audio dropouts would also specify which channels were affected.


Will do. But just so that you guys know, I started having the audio dropouts on both my units over the last 2 weeks or so, and NEITHER have 6.3 yet (both on 3.1f). Is it possible this is a D* issue and not software?


----------



## Cheezmo

Tough for it to be a D* issue when most people are having the problem on OTA channels.


----------



## Arcady

No problems here on 6.3a and I watch mostly OTA programming on this box.

I think people are blaming 6.3 for antenna problems.


----------



## Budget_HT

But many folks have reported no dropout problems prior to 6.3a, so the antenna problems don't seem likely in their cases.


----------



## DaveWhittle

Arcady said:


> I think people are blaming 6.3 for antenna problems.


Why would my unit have no audio problems for over a year, then as soon as the software is upgraded there would be unrelated "antenna problems"? 

...And suddenly many other people would coincidently report the exact same thing?


----------



## cheer

Arcady said:


> No problems here on 6.3a and I watch mostly OTA programming on this box.
> 
> I think people are blaming 6.3 for antenna problems.


So coincidentally I developed antenna problems (affecting both OTA and satellite channels, mind you) that made dolby digital output go from perfect to unusable EXACTLY when I upgraded to 6.3?

I don't think so.


----------



## Fullcourt81

A a couple of days ago I tried to do a test call, and realized that there was no dial tone, I had to wiggle the jack and phone line. Got the message, and then 6.3a.
Great to have folders, and a speedy menu system.
I rarely record anything OTA, but I saw something interesting on PBS HD, (Cousteau exploring American waters), so I did. The audio dropouts were every 30 seconds for at least 3 or 4 seconds every time. Very annoying. I don't get perfect OTA, but I never noticed this before.
I will record something else OTA to confirm.


----------



## eddieras99

tivoupgrade said:


> Some of you probably won't believe this, but the unit I have hooked up (we only have one TV and one HR10-250) is still on its original software version -- 3.1.5; its been online for well over 2 years, has never been plugged into a phone line and has never gotten a message, update or software slice. Where's my 6.3?


same version here - will that pose a problem?


----------



## toms111la

I have had an H10-250 for about 9 months. I added a second (300) HD about 6 months ago and am generally happy with the unit. My unit was upgraded on Friday night and it seems to be working pretty well. I have found a number of differences and have discovered the need to go through all of my season passes and basically reconfirm the options. Does anyone have a link to a good summary of the changes?? Have there been any changes to the USB ports to allow networking along the lines of that which I have seen discussed as to non D* tivo units? I too have noticed the audio dropout problem. I also have notice that programming changes are happening much faster. I also like the feature which returns you to the same place in the directory if you enter season pass or other options
After using it for a few days, I am also having frequent Audio Drop outs! It semms to be OTA channels only but I can't be sure. I called D* this morning and they acted like no one has mentioned it yet!!.


----------



## rcavatr

Todd said:


> But we're also left out of audio dropouts and other bugs. I really want it, but I've decided to pull the plug until they fix these problems....


I have been seeing the audio dropout comments and I finally have a reason to complain about them. I finally got a chance to start watching some shows that I had recorded and my wife and I noticed every so ofter, there would be no sound. I kept thinking it was because of my OTA antenna and reception. Well, I thought lets try something, so I went back in the recording to shortly before the dropout and there was actual sound were there wasn't the first time we watched it. I did that on a few other audio dropouts after I first discovered it, and it was the same every time. I'm still on 3.1f.

John


----------



## Syzygy

> _*rcavatr* said:_
> ...every so often, there would be no sound. Well, I thought lets try something, so I went back in the recording to shortly before the dropout and there was actual sound were there wasn't the first time we watched it. I did that on a few other audio dropouts after I first discovered it, and it was the same every time. I'm still on 3.1f.


This is _very _ useful info. I too initially assumed the missing audio was a reception problem.

But I must say that my OTA audio dropouts got a lot worse after I was updated to 6.3a.


----------



## DiGNAN17

So I'm guessing that Wednesday was not the magic day for everyone? I still don't have 6.3. I've been following this thread VERY closely since this whole thing began, and it is extremely frustrating to not be getting this update.

I spoke with a DirecTV rep who told me that "everyone will be getting it by October."

I got the message that it would be updating soon. That was early last week.

When I move next year, I'll be happy to ditch DirecTV.


----------



## Lord Vader

Methinks you're being a little impatient.


----------



## toms111la

DiGNAN17 said:


> So I'm guessing that Wednesday was not the magic day for everyone? I still don't have 6.3. I've been following this thread VERY closely since this whole thing began, and it is extremely frustrating to not be getting this update.
> 
> I spoke with a DirecTV rep who told me that "everyone will be getting it by October."
> 
> I got the message that it would be updating soon. That was early last week.
> 
> When I move next year, I'll be happy to ditch DirecTV.


If I were you, I would unplug my phone line so that the update would not happen until the audio problems had been resolved. I wonder if they stopped the update process pending resolution of the problem??


----------



## DiGNAN17

Lord Vader said:


> Methinks you're being a little impatient.


No, methinks that DirecTV has screwed all Tivo owners enough, and that for once they're promising something that they're taking their sweet time to push out.

And I'll take my chances on the audio. I get cut-outs already.


----------



## salvatore

DiGNAN17 said:


> So I'm guessing that Wednesday was not the magic day for everyone?


I received it early Wednesday morning and restarted the receiver Wednesday evening. It's now updated to 6.3a.


----------



## spooniep

I got the message about a week ago about the upgrade to come, then nothing. My HR10-250 has been making daily calls every day with no problem, and still no indication that the 6.3a upgrade has downloaded.

Is there some way to know that it has downloaded?


----------



## rbreding

spooniep said:


> I got the message about a week ago about the upgrade to come, then nothing. My HR10-250 has been making daily calls every day with no problem, and still no indication that the 6.3a upgrade has downloaded.
> 
> Is there some way to know that it has downloaded?


Yep, but your unit has to be hacked.


----------



## drew2k

[DavidLeeRoth]

I ain't got no upgrade ... Nobody .... cares for me ... Nobody ... cares for me.

[/DavidLeeRoth]


----------



## TallGuy

Don't have it here either...they sure are dragging this out


----------



## litzdog911

TallGuy said:


> Don't have it here either...they sure are dragging this out


Hopefully not past October 19.


----------



## Lord Vader

Don't fret about not having it. With all the bugs 6.3a has, it's not worth the hassle, IMHO. If you like audio dropouts and the loss of a couple hacks, including the 30-second skip, then it's for you. 

My old man finally did get 6.3a slices, but I suggested he just wait for DTV and TIVO to figure out the serious audio problems that have driven many folks nuts.


----------



## rx3

New member here. Lots of good info here  
After reading through this thread, I can honestly say I'm glad I have NOT received this update. I just unplugged my phone line too. The only thing I might miss are the folders. My menu system is fast enough.


----------



## generalpatton71

Lord Vader said:


> Don't fret about not having it. With all the bugs 6.3a has, it's not worth the hassle, IMHO. If you like audio dropouts and the loss of a couple hacks, including the 30-second skip, then it's for you.
> 
> My old man finally did get 6.3a slices, but I suggested he just wait for DTV and TIVO to figure out the serious audio problems that have driven many folks nuts.


I have not seen any reports of 30 sec skip being disabled. Everything I have read indicates you simply input the code again after the restart. if you have seen posts to the contrary please provide a link.


----------



## steven-h

generalpatton71 said:


> I have not seen any reports of 30 sec skip being disabled. Everything I have read indicates you simply input the code again after the restart. if you have seen posts to the contrary please provide a link.


I have 3.6a and 30 sec. skip works just fine.


----------



## moonman

litzdog911 said:


> Hopefully not past October 19.


Is there some significance to this date? Is it perhaps the last day that D*
will be pushing the update out via sat. and a phone call will be the only
method to obtain it??


----------



## Brillian1080p

I don't have my 6.2 or 6.3. I'm almost glad because it would be too tempting not to upgrade. But I'm positive I would hate audio dropouts.


----------



## Lord Vader

generalpatton71 said:


> I have not seen any reports of 30 sec skip being disabled. Everything I have read indicates you simply input the code again after the restart. if you have seen posts to the contrary please provide a link.


Having to input the code after every reboot is not making many people happy. Such folks prefer to have the 30-second skip as a permanent, or default, hack. This, however, is not nearly as annoying as the terrible audio dropouts that are present on the OTA channels. Among other people here, Cheer himself has experienced it, as has a friend of mine (it's made many things literally unwatchable). I do know that on the DBS forum, it was explained that DirecTV and TIVO are aware of this problem and are trying to figure out how to fix it. I would guess 6.3b is in our future. Exactly when, however, is the big question.


----------



## rvaniwaa

Lord Vader said:


> Having to input the code after every reboot is not making many people happy. Such folks prefer to have the 30-second skip as a permanent, or default, hack. This, however, is not nearly as annoying as the terrible audio dropouts that are present on the OTA channels. Among other people here, Cheer himself has experienced it, as has a friend of mine (it's made many things literally unwatchable). I do know that on the DBS forum, it was explained that DirecTV and TIVO are aware of this problem and are trying to figure out how to fix it. I would guess 6.3b is in our future. Exactly when, however, is the big question.


30-second skip can easily be added as a permanent hack and it is actually quite easy to do as most with zippered drives have done. DDB has the details on how to do this. Of course, as soon as a 6.3b is created, the hack will need to be rediscovered but that will likely be done within a few days at most.

As the the audio dropouts, it has in no way made it unwatchable but it has make it unlistenable! 

--Ron


----------



## Lord Vader

rvaniwaa said:


> As the the audio dropouts, it has in no way made it unwatchable but it has make it unlistenable!
> 
> --Ron


Indeed--smartass.


----------



## drew2k

rvaniwaa said:


> As the the audio dropouts, it has in no way made it unwatchable but it has make it unlistenable!
> 
> --Ron


I dispute your assertion. I would never watch a program I couldn't also listen to.


----------



## hiker

As what might be seen as a benefit to unhacked HR10, when the 30 sec skip falls off after a reboot, at least you know when there was an unexpected reboot. I know of no other way to determine this, is there?


----------



## LlamaLarry

No, you can't see any indication of uptime on an unhacked box. Seems like a pretty glaring error in System Information. I could tell that I've rebooted a box when the sort, clock and 30 sec were gone.


----------



## generalpatton71

Lord Vader said:


> Having to input the code after every reboot is not making many people happy. Such folks prefer to have the 30-second skip as a permanent, or default, hack. This, however, is not nearly as annoying as the terrible audio dropouts that are present on the OTA channels. Among other people here, Cheer himself has experienced it, as has a friend of mine (it's made many things literally unwatchable). I do know that on the DBS forum, it was explained that DirecTV and TIVO are aware of this problem and are trying to figure out how to fix it. I would guess 6.3b is in our future. Exactly when, however, is the big question.


Yes but you made it sound as if all of us who like the 30 sec skip feature should unplug the phone line because that certain 6 button code is gone from 6.3. Thats simply not the case with 6.3. The audio drop outs on DD is a HUGE deal to many including myself, but many don't use DD and I think all of use the 30 sec skip. I think it's importune that we keep straight whats's wrong and what isn't.


----------



## generalpatton71

drew2k said:


> I dispute your assertion. I would never watch a program I couldn't also listen to.


OK Helen Keller lol.


----------



## dturturro

With all the talk about audio dropouts, does anyone wiyth 6.3x NOT have the audio dropouts?


----------



## TonyD79

Lord Vader said:


> Having to input the code after every reboot is not making many people happy.


Oh, piffle.

I have had seven power outages in my home this year alone. Because of them, I have had to reset several clocks and turn on the SPS30S and SPS9S hacks on two Tivo's each time plus do S.O.R.T on the one Tivo (until the 6.3a upgrade) each time.

Trust me, the clocks are a bigger issue. Punching a few buttons into a remote? Big deal!


----------



## TonyD79

drew2k said:


> I dispute your assertion. I would never watch a program I couldn't also listen to.


Ever watch Buster Keaton's the General?

How about Charlie Chaplin?

You've never muted your TV?


----------



## TonyD79

dturturro said:


> With all the talk about audio dropouts, does anyone wiyth 6.3x NOT have the audio dropouts?


I have had 6.3a since 10/4 (a week?) and have only had a dropout during a baseball game. Didn't bother me much since it dropped out Tim McCarver!

No other dropouts with hours of HD OTA programming tivo'd.


----------



## dturturro

TonyD79 said:


> I have had 6.3a since 10/4 (a week?) and have only had a dropout during a baseball game. Didn't bother me much since it dropped out Tim McCarver!
> 
> No other dropouts with hours of HD OTA programming tivo'd.


Then I'm willing to take my chances, where's my upgrade?!


----------



## mikezoom

dturturro,

I've had 6.3a for about a week now with only one audio dropout. Other than than that, it is working flawlessly and is a vast improvement over 3.1. I should mention that the HR10 is 15 months old and the only modification I made was to add a 250GB drive using a Weaknees kit.


----------



## Wilhite

TonyD79 said:


> I have had 6.3a since 10/4 (a week?) and have only had a dropout during a baseball game. Didn't bother me much since it dropped out Tim McCarver!


That's actually a new feature...


----------



## thunter913

I have 3 boxes. Last night my newest box received the 6.3a update. The other two boxes didn't receive the update. This leads me to believe that either the boxes are being updated by their serial number (newest to oldest), random, or DirecTV has some pattern to the update that isn't obvious.

I am curious to know if other users who have more than one box, had all of their boxes updated at the same time, or if they had the same experience I did with all of their boxes not updating at the same time.


----------



## Lord Vader

TonyD79 said:


> I have had 6.3a since 10/4 (a week?) and have only had a dropout during a baseball game. Didn't bother me much since it dropped out Tim McCarver!


I must admit--anything that drops out Tim McCarver is OK with me!


----------



## hiker

thunter913 said:


> I have 3 boxes. Last night my newest box received the 6.3a update. The other two boxes didn't receive the update. This leads me to believe that either the boxes are being updated by their serial number (newest to oldest), random, or DirecTV has some pattern to the update that isn't obvious.
> 
> I am curious to know if other users who have more than one box, had all of their boxes updated at the same time, or if they had the same experience I did with all of their boxes not updating at the same time.


Probably done by TiVo service number randomly. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4453604&&#post4453604


----------



## Todd

dturturro said:


> Then I'm willing to take my chances, where's my upgrade?!


At this point I am amazed that anyone who doesn't have it yet is still trying to get it. I want it as much as the next guy, but I'd rather wait for a less problematic release. My box may be slow and doesn't have folders, but it works! It's killing me, but I'm waiting this one out...


----------



## bwaldron

Todd said:


> It's killing me, but I'm waiting this one out...


Same here, Todd. Given that the bulk of what I record is OTA, and we're in the middle of the MLB playoffs on Fox, I'm not about to deal with the significant probability of problems occurring. Phone line is disconnected.


----------



## Lord Vader

Having your phone line disconnected is irrelevant. The 6.3a slices are delivered via the satellite datastream. If your unit is hacked, they'll just stay there until you do something to get them installed.


----------



## drew2k

TonyD79 said:


> Ever watch Buster Keaton's the General?
> 
> How about Charlie Chaplin?
> 
> You've never muted your TV?


No, no, and don't be silly - of course I've muted my TV. 

I've just never watched an entire program that way, and don't ever intend to.


----------



## bmw528is

Lord Vader said:


> Having your phone line disconnected is irrelevant. The 6.3a slices are delivered via the satellite datastream. If your unit is hacked, they'll just stay there until you do something to get them installed.


So.......a non-hacked unit should be unplugged? BTW- DTV did offer me an HD-20 for no charge.

(Shame on me for having a non-hacked unit)


----------



## Lord Vader

You didn't specify whether it was hacked or not. It was my assumption it was. Obviously I erred in this assumption. Regardless, the slices come down the datastream.


----------



## bmw528is

Sorry. My fault for being unclear. I meant to say that it's fine and/or irrelevant to leave a non-hacked unit plugged in. Which leaves me back to square one, risk getting a less than perfect upgrade, or go with the new unit (also less than perfect- but with larger capacity). Bummer...


----------



## chevyman601

I have 3 hr10's un-hacked two updated to 6.3a, they are working better than before the update, fact before the update, everytime i would switch from one HD program to another HD program on the other tuner it would always pause for a spilt second after a couple second into the show after switching tuners, but with 6.3a it never does that anymore.
I think the people that are having problems with the audio, are the ones that have there units hacked. I think its because the CPU doesn't have enough power to handle the hacks and the HD programing that why OTA has more audio drop-out than the Sat. if this is the case then this problem may never get fixed because DTV is not going to fix a problem that 6.3a is having on hacked units. (too bad there isn't an easy way to upgrade the CPU?)


----------



## toms111la

chevyman601 said:


> I think the people that are having problems with the audio, are the ones that have there units hacked. I think its because the CPU doesn't have enough power to handle the hacks and the HD programing that why OTA has more audio drop-out than the Sat. if this is the case then this problem may never get fixed because DTV is not going to fix a problem that 6.3a is having on hacked units. (too bad there isn't an easy way to upgrade the CPU?)


I am glad you are not having problems but you are wrong, wrong, wrong! Lot of us have unmodified units and never had a problem until the update.


----------



## rbreding

chevyman601 said:


> I think the people that are having problems with the audio, are the ones that have there units hacked. I think its because the CPU doesn't have enough power to handle the hacks and the HD programing that why OTA has more audio drop-out than the Sat. if this is the case then this problem may never get fixed because DTV is not going to fix a problem that 6.3a is having on hacked units. (too bad there isn't an easy way to upgrade the CPU?)


Boy you don't read very well, or not at all do ya.


----------



## dshmel

toms111la said:


> I am glad you are not having problems but you are wrong, wrong, wrong! Lot of us have unmodified units and never had a problem until the update.


I have two units with HD upgrades. Both are still running 3.1 as I have not yet received the 6.3 update. I have experienced a handful of audio dropouts with OTA recordings (once a week or so) and attibuted these glitches to the broadcast. If it happens that one of my two units gets the 6.3 update and the other doesn't, I will unplug the phone line to the machine with 3.1 so I am able to spend some time comparing the two software versions to see if I experience more dropouts with 6.3.


----------



## Lord Vader

chevyman601 said:


> I think the people that are having problems with the audio, are the ones that have there units hacked. I think its because the CPU doesn't have enough power to handle the hacks and the HD programing that why OTA has more audio drop-out than the Sat. if this is the case then this problem may never get fixed because DTV is not going to fix a problem that 6.3a is having on hacked units. (too bad there isn't an easy way to upgrade the CPU?)


With all due respect, you think wrong. This is a problem of which DirecTV and TIVO are fully aware. They realize it is affecting many, many people, including lots of unmodified units. Just if/when they fix it is anyone's guess. There is a discussion on this at the DBS forum, BTW.


----------



## altan

chevyman601 said:


> I think the people that are having problems with the audio, are the ones that have there units hacked. I think its because the CPU doesn't have enough power to handle the hacks and the HD programing that why OTA has more audio drop-out than the Sat. if this is the case then this problem may never get fixed because DTV is not going to fix a problem that 6.3a is having on hacked units. (too bad there isn't an easy way to upgrade the CPU?)


Nope. Completely untouched HR10-250 here. 8-10 second audio drop followed by video glitch occurs once or twice, on average, per recording.

... Altan


----------



## chevyman601

Well maybe why I don't have any problems is that i have spent close to $1000 on hi end antennas, pre amps, channel traps and bandpass filters. The problem with digital is if the stream is interrupted at all it causes problems, but with analog you just get some snow or ghosting. just like when cell phones went digital you have clear sound or no sound as with analog you just got more static. I know not everyone can afford $1000 antenna system.


----------



## newsposter

chevyman601 said:


> Well maybe why I don't have any problems is that i have spent close to $1000 on hi end antennas, pre amps, channel traps and bandpass filters. The problem with digital is if the stream is interrupted at all it causes problems, but with analog you just get some snow or ghosting. just like when cell phones went digital you have clear sound or no sound as with analog you just got more static. I know not everyone can afford $1000 antenna system.


do you perchance have a link to pics or something? must be incredible.


----------



## Markman07

WOW

Just WOW.


----------



## LlamaLarry

Or at least a description of what you get for $1000. 

Where are you located that you require such an extensive setup?


----------



## toms111la

chevyman601 said:


> Well maybe why I don't have any problems is that i have spent close to $1000 on hi end antennas, pre amps, channel traps and bandpass filters. The problem with digital is if the stream is interrupted at all it causes problems, but with analog you just get some snow or ghosting. just like when cell phones went digital you have clear sound or no sound as with analog you just got more static. I know not everyone can afford $1000 antenna system.


Let me get this straight...My OTA antenna worked flawlessly before my system was upgraded ...now I have frequent audio drops primarily on Fox and CBS ( My two strongest signals) no drops on ABC (also a strong signal) and no drops on NBC (which is my weakest signal) and you are telling me that if I spend a whole bunch of money upgrading my antenna, the problems will go away??? Oh and by the way, if I watch programs live on my old Samsung OTA tuner hooked to the same antenna, I get perfect reception??? I think your theory may be flawed. But that is just me.


----------



## Lord Vader

Old style antennas weren't designed for digital signals. A new one that will do the job can be found for less than $100. In fact, one specific model is designed to attach onto your satellite dish's mast. It's highly rated, too.

BTW, I am NOT saying this is your problem. DirecTV and TIVO are aware of this DD audio drops. Regardless, a newer antenna might be a good idea anyway.


----------



## dturturro

Don't waste time or money on new equipment. It worked for you last week it will continue working when 6.3b rolls.


----------



## videojanitor

Not sure if this has been reported anywhere else (searching on "zip code" resulted in more posts than any human could read!) -- but I noticed that after my HR10 updated to 6.3a, when I look in "System Information," it now shows my zip code. Any idea what that is used for? I have two addresses on file with them -- one for billing, and one for service -- and this is showing the zip for my billing address. However, it is picking up the correct local channels for my service address, so I'm kind of wondering what that's all about ...


----------



## newsposter

Lord Vader said:


> Old style antennas weren't designed for digital signals. .


And here i thought it was BS when advertisers said 'hdtv ready'. I had read that any antenna can pick up the digital signal and that the merchants were just trying to boost sales saying people needed new antennas. Some people even have moved and discovered an old antenna on the roof and were getting in stuff.


----------



## stevecon

newsposter said:


> And here i thought it was BS when advertisers said 'hdtv ready'. I had read that any antenna can pick up the digital signal and that the merchants were just trying to boost sales saying people needed new antennas. Some people even have moved and discovered an old antenna on the roof and were getting in stuff.


Most areas that have broadcasters in the VHF range ch 2 - 13, broadcasting their digital versions (HD, too) of programing on UHF (ch 14 - 83). All that is needed is a good quality UHF antenna to receive these broadcasts. Channel Master has one that is among those that have the highest gain - for about $50. This is the same technology used for the old analog UHF channels.. this business of "digital" antennas is a sales ploy. I first heard this years ago from a local high end stereo store, they wanted to set me up with a rotator and a "digital" antenna for $600. I didn't buy it and no one else should either.

You can get great info on how to select antennas and pointing them at:
www.antennaweb.org


----------



## jeffloby

Any antenna will work. Go to antennaweb.org to see what type you need.


----------



## Lord Vader

newsposter said:


> And here i thought it was BS when advertisers said 'hdtv ready'. I had read that any antenna can pick up the digital signal and that the merchants were just trying to boost sales saying people needed new antennas. Some people even have moved and discovered an old antenna on the roof and were getting in stuff.


I never said old antennas won't work--my father's 30-year-old roof one works just fine. I simply said the old ones weren't _designed _ for digital signals. One need not rush out and buy expensive ones; rather, there are good ones--often "better" ones--for under $100, which is pretty good IMHO.


----------



## Brillian1080p

Is the audio dropout problem only on OTA channels?


----------



## Lord Vader

Seems to be.


----------



## desulliv

So, is this a conspiracy to cripple OTA on the HR10-250 and force everyone to MPEG-4 and HR20 for HD locals?


----------



## AZJimbo

Of course, they didn't invest all that money in new sats to let us continue to grab OTA programs and not pay for locals.


----------



## kbohip

newsposter said:


> And here i thought it was BS when advertisers said 'hdtv ready'. I had read that any antenna can pick up the digital signal and that the merchants were just trying to boost sales saying people needed new antennas. Some people even have moved and discovered an old antenna on the roof and were getting in stuff.


I'm using a 25 year old rusty, crappy, broken antenna with my HR10 and it works perfectly. It came with my house when I bought it. Right now it's laying flat on the roof where I last threw it. It gets the best reception there. Lol, I feel like such white trash.


----------



## cybrsurfer

desulliv said:


> So, is this a conspiracy to cripple OTA on the HR10-250 and force everyone to MPEG-4 and HR20 for HD locals?


OTA is disabled when HR10-250 is updated to 6.3a?


----------



## desulliv

cybrsurfer said:


> OTA is disabled when HR10-250 is updated to 6.3a?


Not totally disabled, but crippled by random audio dropouts OTA. I did not experience these audio dropouts until 6.3a and don't on my other unit that still sits at 3.15f.


----------



## andrewket

Ugh - I just expericed the audio drop out bug within 30 seconds of switching to an OTA channel for the first time after the upgrade.

-A


----------



## dturturro

Can we please stop crying wolf?! The audio dropouts have been reported with Fox OTA. Not ABC, NBC, WB, PBS, ETC...

I've seen a few posts saying CBS, but that might be a signal issue or more people would be reporting it.


----------



## psywzrd

Brillian1080p said:


> Is the audio dropout problem only on OTA channels?


I don't believe so. I had an audio/video dropout during CSI:Miami on Monday on channel 80. It was at about the 8 or 9 minute mark.


----------



## cybrsurfer

Has anyone from Massachusetts got 6.3a yet?


----------



## GregA

Ok, fine, I give up; who do we gotta blow around here to get the update? Whatever, I'll do "whatever you guys did", just let me know what it is...

GregA, 064xx


----------



## Lord Vader

Run the add63.tcl script and nothing more. You should get it overnight then.


----------



## nytevizion

I already get the audio drop outs with CBS, channel 3 and have been since I've owned the hr10. Have not recieved the update yet.. The 4th has come and gone.

What happened to the so called 6.3b? Is it only 6.3a thats being distributed?


----------



## dturturro

It'd be interesting to know how many people are confusing slight signal drop outs with a legitimate s/w issue.


----------



## hybucket

I'm in Boston and got the update two weeks ago. ALong with the DD dropouts.


----------



## steven-h

I received the update to 6.3a about two weeks ago along with the dropouts on Fox OTA and in my case with ABC OTA. While talking to a tech at Direct he said I might want to try reformatting my drive by way of clear and delete everything. I did this. It took over an hour and all recordings and setting were wiped out. Box was like new just delivered. I set it back up. As of today 36 hours later I have had no dropouts. I watched baseball in HD with DD last night on Fox and watched ABC off and on. So far so good.


----------



## TallGuy

Wow, that's a high price to pay to fix this thing... Who could ever get their Now Playing List down to zero?


----------



## PJO1966

dturturro said:


> Can we please stop crying wolf?! The audio dropouts have been reported with Fox OTA. Not ABC, NBC, WB, PBS, ETC...
> 
> I've seen a few posts saying CBS, but that might be a signal issue or more people would be reporting it.


I've had the 30 second audio drop-out on both Fox and ABC.


----------



## dturturro

PJO1966 said:


> I've had the 30 second audio drop-out on both Fox and ABC.


I've also had audio drop outs on CBS and CW. Of course I'm still on 3.15f!


----------



## nytevizion

Ok, finally got the update... Haven't played with it enough to notice the audio problems.

I'm not really THAT impressed with the speed increase... It does work better & faster but If I had payed $900 in 2004, even with the 6.3 software, I would have been extremely upset with this box... The technology just seems way behind. It seems like something that should have been released in the late 90's.

I have high standards these days I guess.

Thanks for all the info guys..


----------



## Mark Lopez

I finally got it on one of my two boxes. It took a lot longer to acquire the satellite information than it usually does. But other than that all seems to be working


----------



## hiker

nytevizion said:


> ...
> I'm not really THAT impressed with the speed increase...
> ...


You have to wait 12-24 hours to notice the speed increase. The database format changed and the guide data, etc. has to be re-indexed and this takes some time.


----------



## drew2k

Whoo hoo! I got the upgrade on my TiVo-HD24 box (my name for it) overnight and forced a call on my TiVo-HD57 box this morning and also got the upgrade! 

I'm not sure what all the complaining about the channel list was for - thought it was a breeze to set both the channels I receive and favorites, taking about three minutes for each box. 

The only odd thing I saw was after receiving the upgrade my TiVo24 box was pre-set to output Dolby Digital, but the TiVo57 box was set to output DD-with-PCM. I changed the TiVo 57 box to DD and so far all is good. 

I did have to go through my wishlists to open each one up so that the software could rename them, and that also took under 5 minutes for each box. 

The menus are zippier, the guide displays much faster (even grid guide!), and folders are the greatest thing since sliced bread. 

The only thing mising in the upgrade - which I would love to see in 6.4 - is an option added to the Info banner to toggle CC on and off, much like the option is there for DD secondary audio. I know the TiVo 7.x software on the Series 3 has this feature for CC, so I hope it can be added to the HR10 models via another software upgrade soon!


----------



## dturturro

drew2k said:


> I did have to go through my wishlists to open each one up so that the software could rename them, and that also took under 5 minutes for each box.


This is the 1st I'm hearing about wishlist problems. What exactly did you have to do?


----------



## Cheezmo

It isn't a problem. But, when you create a wishlist with 3.1.5, it will be named something like "MOVIES & HAWN, GOLDIE". If you look at it with 6.3a, it will be changed to "HAWN, GOLDIE & MOVIES". Since they are sorted alphabetically, I guess that is better.


----------



## dturturro

So they still work, just look different?


----------



## newsposter

just got 6.3 and 1x FF wouldn't work on last night CW OTA. It freezes when you do 1x FF but 2 and 3x work..unplugged the 2nd receiver to prevent this problem


----------



## Larry Hutchinson

dturturro said:


> Can we please stop crying wolf?! The audio dropouts have been reported with Fox OTA. Not ABC, NBC, WB, PBS, ETC...
> 
> I've seen a few posts saying CBS, but that might be a signal issue or more people would be reporting it.


Although much (MUCH) more frequent on FOX, I have seen it on ABC, CBS, NBC and PBS.

Same exact thing: 8 secs of no audio with perfect picture followed by a video glitch when the audio returns.


----------



## drew2k

dturturro said:


> So they still work, just look different?


I'm not sure if the wishlist titles would ever have automatically changed, but I'm assuming that matching programs would still have beeb found, regardless of the order the title is presented in.

I believe the change was made simply to make Auto-Record Wishlist (ARWL) Folders look nicer in the Now Playing List.

In the 3.1 version, recordings made under an ARWL for "AUDIO & VIDEO/HDTV & SHARK", would have had the same name, which is not attractive. Now, under 6.3a, both the wishlist and folder name are listed as "SHARK & AUDIO& VIDEO/HDTV". This allows the titles to be better sorted alphabetically in the Now Playing List and looks nicer.


----------



## chevyman601

Hey i've been getting a lot of audio drop-outs watching Jerry Springer it happens ever few seconds


----------



## Lord Vader

We should all be so lucky.


----------



## no-blue-screen

chevyman601 said:


> Hey i've been getting a lot of audio drop-outs watching Jerry Springer it happens ever few seconds


Well, the fact that you can actually watch Jerry Springer would seem to indicate that you need to have your head examined 

The audio dropouts could be associated with all the foul language being used 

There may also be video problems when extremely fat women expose themselves to the audience


----------



## bmw528is

no-blue-screen said:


> Well, the fact that you can actually watch Jerry Springer would seem to indicate that you need to have your head examined
> 
> The audio dropouts could be associated with all the foul language being used
> 
> There may also be video problems when extremely fat women expose themselves to the audience


That made me laugh out loud. So much for Jim Fassel, eh?


----------



## crwmlw

Is there anyone else out there but me that still has no upgrade? This is ridiculous its Wed October 18th and still nothing. Anyone else not have it? Thanks


----------



## keenanSR

I don't have it either, and I'm not sure I want it if the audio problems haven't been fixed.


----------



## bmw528is

Have not experienced any audio problems at all. Update seems to be great, much faster.


----------



## sjlush

crwmlw said:


> Is there anyone else out there but me that still has no upgrade? This is ridiculous its Wed October 18th and still nothing. Anyone else not have it? Thanks


Don't have it, and won't be getting it by the 19th. My next call isn't scheduled until Friday the 20th. I tried forcing a call, but did not get a pending restart. Guess everybody won't be getting it by the 19th. Grrrrrrr.


----------



## chevyman601

I have a friend that has 12 hr10-250's and he didn't start getting any of his units updated till last Friday, he said that only 1-2 updated every couple days and he is still waiting for 3 more to update. He calls DTV almost every day and the last time he said they are doing them by serial number by time zone and I forgot what number they were on but it sounded like they had a lot more serial numbers to do, like they were on the 3's or 4's something like that, I was rushed and had to go so I did talk about it very long. This isn't anything official but I think they will be done by the 31st.


----------



## crwmlw

Do these audio dropouts only occur when using the hdmi cable to a a/v receiver or does it also occur just using the tv speakers?


----------



## WeBoat

crwmlw said:


> Do these audio dropouts only occur when using the hdmi cable to a a/v receiver or does it also occur just using the tv speakers?


Mine occurs with the optical cable. There is a video element of pixalation right when the dropout is over, so I would guess that it would not matter if you use any cables.

It may be that it is only with dolby output though. I'm not sure if it happens if you are not saving the shows with dolby digital......

Hope that helps somewhat.


----------



## crwmlw

Thanks for the response, But it looks like I will be the last one in the world to get this update, but seeing the problems Im not in a rush. Thanks for the response.


----------



## toms111la

crwmlw said:


> Do these audio dropouts only occur when using the hdmi cable to a a/v receiver or does it also occur just using the tv speakers?


It doesn't matter how you listen. I get drops connecting directly to TV with HDMI cable. I can't be sure but I may be getting less drops after turning off DD.


----------



## sjlush

Still no 6.3 after another forced call on 10/19 at 6 p.m. Got the dreaded "s" word again. I'll try again at bedtime, but I'm not expecting to get it by the so called deadline of 10/19. Anybody hear anything about a new deadline?

by the way, zip is 1914x


----------



## Panchovilla

Got mine yesterday - got the message it was coming 3 1/2 weeks ago. So far so good.


----------



## redfiver

sjlush said:


> Still no 6.3 after another forced call on 10/19 at 6 p.m. Got the dreaded "s" word again. I'll try again at bedtime, but I'm not expecting to get it by the so called deadline of 10/19. Anybody hear anything about a new deadline?
> 
> by the way, zip is 1914x


I just talked to a D* CSR tonight as I've been having audio problems with the old version. They are going to replace my current hr10-250 with a new one since they think I'm having issues with my optical out. we'll see.

But, she told me, without me asking, that all of the units are being upgraded to 6.3 and today is the last day of the upgrade. I told her that I haven't received the upgrade and many others haven't either. She was suprised and was looking to see if she could force the upgrade, but she said they can't do it. She also had no new knowledge on what happens if you don't get the upgrade today.

Overall, not a very helpful post, but it seems the CSRs don't know when the new date is either (anyone suprised?)


----------



## bmw528is

bmw528is said:


> Have not experienced any audio problems at all. Update seems to be great, much faster.


Guess I wasn't watching enough FOX-OTA. I've had several audio droputs, almost daily since the 6.3 update. Wishful thinking on my part that maybe I wouldn't be affected.

I called DirecTV to ask about the audio issues and they told me to "check my cables". Wow..........they call that tech support? She said she hasn't heard anything about the upgrade causing any problems at all.

I can't complain too much though I guess. When I asked about some of the HD channels being taken off the air for the Sunday Ticket HD games, she apologized for the inconvenience and offered to give me 6 months credit for my HD package for my trouble. I said, "OK that's great, thank you", hung up and went back to watching FOX OTA with bad sound and a $60 credit. Oh well.........


----------



## sjlush

Got my upgrade on the 20th, or 21st, I forget now. No audio dropouts, but I don't use OTA. Amazing speed, love the folders. The only glitch is my Panasonic plasma is now very picky about the output format. Before 6.3 I could have the output set to 480, 720 or 1080 and the Panny would figure it out (connected via HDMI adaptor). Now, sometimes when I turn on the TV I get a "No Signal" message on screen. If I power cycle the TV, or change output format it will lock up again. It's not a big problem, and it might not have anything to do with the Tivo software. Just thought I would mention it in case anybody else noticed similar behavior.


----------



## PJO1966

I haven't had one of the long dropouts in a while, but the short ones that are remedied by hitting the instant replay button have multiplied drastically. I average around 10 in an hour long program. These are the ones that are on all channels, not limited to OTA.


----------

